# Changes (ShikaXTemari)



## Vance (Mar 20, 2007)

*Take it or leave it. Rated M*





                Summary: When the Temari of the Sand is sent to set some exploding tags around an evil Theive Den, she needs someone to help her complete it. Enter: Shikamaru.



*Spoiler*: __ 




       (Starts off with Shikamaru being assigned to watch Temari for the month)


           Tsunade, the 5th Hokage of the Leaf, sat in her wooden chair. The room was awfully stuffy today, and since it was hotter than a bowel of ramen outside, it made it even worse.

         "What the hell is taking Shikamaru Nara so long?" she complained to Shizune who was standing right next to her.

         "Uh.... Uh... I don't know." she hesitated. She hated when Tsunade became impatient, it always ended up with _her_ getting in trouble.

         After thrity minutes of waiting, Tsunade slammed on the desk. "God-Dammit Shizune. Get that lazy bastard in her right now!" she ordered her Assistent.

       Shikamaru walked into the door the second Tsunade yelled. Tsunade folded some papers. "About time, Nara."

         Shikamaru rolled his eyes. "Whatever." he said, non really caring. Shizune gave the Chunin some space.

        "What is it that you want me to do exactly, anyway?" he asked. Tsunade smiled a bit. 

       "Well, we have a very special visitor from the Sand, and she needs someone to guard her while she sets up some exploding tags around outer Konoha. It appears that the Sand has deteced a number of theives hiding outside of Konoha, and only the Sand knows about it." Tsunade explained.

         Shikamaru wore a puzzeled look. "Well, who is this "special-visitor"? Kankuro?" he asked, grabbing a ciggerate and lighting it.

          Tsunade smirked. "No, Kankuro has some business to attend to. Our special visitor is someone that you know personally."

        Tsunade's words were a hint to who it was. "No, anyone. Not... _Temari_ God, not her!" Shikamaru pleaded.

        "Thats right, Nara!" a strong female voice yelled. Shikamaru jerked his head to see the pretty blonde kunoichi.

         "Temari! Great to see that you arrived so soon. We weren't expecting you until tomorrow!" Tsunade exclaimed, quite pleased.

           Temari smiled at Tsunade, but gave Shikamaru a dirty look. "I try to think I do my best." the female Jounin smiled.

         Shikamaru sagged in his chair. _Great._ he thought as he inhaled more smoke.

         Temari took a seat next to the lazy shinobi. "Nara," Tsunade said seriously. "I want you to understand that this is a B ranked missions, there is nothing funny here, you must be serious here." the Hokage said.

          Shikamaru rolled his eyes. "Fine, fine. How troublesome." the Chunin said, and then, they were off.


        "Okay, where are we supposed to go, you know more than me." Shikamaru said. 

        Temari checked her watch. "Well, it seems to be the 12th of July, 
4:30pm. I have to leave here August 12th, 4:30pm." she said smiling. 

        Shikamaru was in the process of lighting his 3rd ciggerate of the day when he heard the news. It was like a sharp stab to the heart. "You leave when!" he exclaims. 

          Temari's expression grows mean. "Thats right you weak bum! I have to stay in this shit-hole for one month. Lucky you, you get to escort a beautiful lady like me around for that period of time." she says.

         Shikamaru sighed. "I think you mean ugly man." Shikamaru mumbled. Temari heard that. "I mean what?!" she exclaimed as she put a fist in Shikamaru's face.

        The Nara had blood gushing from his nose as he fell to the floor. "Idiot, get up and bring me to the best diner here. Your paying." she demanded. 

        The 16 year old Chunin groaned, rubbing his busted nose. Temari waited for him to walk her to the best food place in Konoha.

         Shikamaru figured he couldn't trick this broad, he might as well treat her to some decent food.

         "I should slip some poison in her drink." he thought to himself, smiling contently as he imagined the witch choking on her drink, and soon, collapsing.

         The diner was beautiful. It had stainless steel railings, and ivory shingles. Shikamaru began to worry when he read the menu.

         A waitress in a red dress brought Temari her salad and water. Temari thanked her, and ordered her meal.

        "I'll have the seasoned grilled chicken with coleslaw and carrots. The Sand Ninja said, smiling sweetly the entire time. Shikamaru put his menu down. I'll have the steak burger with fries and onion rings, thanks." he said.

       The lady took their order, and left. Temari smacked the Nara on the hand. "Do you know how many calories that has? That'll clog your heart and arteries before you turn 18! Dumbass." she scolded him. 

        Shikamaru thought about this for a second. He decided that he would rather be dead than have to stand another second with this evil devil.

         In a few minutes, the food arrived. Shikamaru ate his burger, while Temari cut her Chicken slowly. 

        "Hmmmm, I think that this chicken was slightly over-grilled. It might lead to fattening!" she informed the Nara.

        "For the love of god, eat the food or starve!" the Chunin complained.

    "You fool. Fat coming from GRILLED food is worse than fat coming from FRIED food." Temari sighed trying to educate the Nara.

      "I never heard of grilled food having any fat." he said. Temari smiled. "You must be stupid then. EVERYONE, even Kankuro, my stupid brother knows." 

        Shikamaru finished his burger, and wiped his mouth. Already, the Nara was ready to go. Unfortunately, a certain female was just beginning to nibble on her carrots. Not to mention that she hadn't even touched her coleslaw or chicken.

_It's going to be a loooooooooooooong month_ Shikamaru thought.


     One and a half hour later, the duo were finished eating. It was beginning to get dark, so Shikamaru decided that it was time to leave.

     "Lets see a movie!" Temari protested. Shikamaru rolled his eyes, his nose still hurting from the punch he received from the Sand kunoichi earlier.

     The two chose to see a love movie, one that lasted 3 and three fourths of an hour.

     One hour into the movie, the Nara had gone to sleep. Temari was just beginning to cry.

      "Is... Isn't that the saddest thing you ever saw?" Temari sniffed as she wiped her tears away with a tissue. 

      "Isn't it?" she asked, crying some more. Silence. "Isn- Nara?" she said aloud. 

     She saw the Nara in his green vest, sleeping. "Dammit Nara!" she yelled.

     "Sshhhh!" a woman from above said to Temari. "To hell with you!" Temari growled.

       That woman shut up quickly. Temari slapped the ninja, hard. "Owww!" the Shadow Ninja cried out as he rubbed his face.

       "The hell was that?" he groaned. Temari shushed him, and continued watching the movie.

       Two hours into the movie, Shikamaru was sleeping again. Temari had used fourteen tissues for wiping the tears from her face so far.

      "Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz" Shikamaru snored. Temari took notice of him sleeping, and slapped him again.

      "Owwwww. Shit, the hell?!" he complained. Temari shushed him again, and continued to watching the movie.

       Three hours into the movie, Shikamaru was sleeping, yet again. Temari had had enough of this so far.

       "Wake up you idiot!" she screamed. Everyone shushed her, and she cursed everyone out.

         After a small brawl, the manager asked her to stay outside. She tried to say that Shikamaru was with her, but they just laughed.

         "Riiiiiight. That lazy bum wouldn't watch a passion/love movie with a beast like you!" the two guards laughed at the same time.

         She growled.

     After the next three quarters of an hour, the movie was over, and everyone came out. Everyone _excpet_ Shikamaru.

      She looked at her watch. "11:30pm! That damn lazy bastard has been in their for over 2 hours extra."

     Finally, after another 30 minutes, at 12, the lazy shinobi came out. "Ahhhhhh. What a nap." he yawned.

     Just then, he saw the rencarnation of the devil, standing right in front of him her foot tapping impatiently. 

     "Oh boy." he said to himself, a little nervous. The Sand Shinobi did NOT look happy.

    "Shikamaru." she said through clenched teeth. "Y... Yes?" he asked, beads of thin sweat falling from his hair. 

    "Shikamaru!!!" she yelled as she chased him with her powerful fan.

    "Noo!" he screamed as he ran away. "Troublesome women." he said to himself as he ran to the nearest store.

    Temari had to put her fan away to get to the Nara. "Think!" he said to himself. "Gotta find something to make her feel better!" 

    His eyes scanned all around the newstand. "A card... Yes! A card!" he laughed as he paid $3.00 for a heart covered card.

    "Get ready to die!" the evil female Jounin hissed wickedly. "Waaaiit! I have something for you!" he cried as he handed her the card.

     Temari stopped her rampage, and snatched the card from him. 

     She unfolded the piece of fine paper. She read it.


                 I Wub You.


     Temari's face was trembling, Shikamaru thought that she was about to burst out crying from happiness, but in reality, she began crying because of laughter!

    "What the hell is this? A pathetic card that you think will make me LOVE you? Get real, kid." she laughed.

    Shikamaru exhaled. At least, he thought, she wouldn't kill him. Or at least he hoped she wouldn't kill him. He still had a month to go with this devil. How would he survive?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh...My...God... I need an ambulance, I think my stomach exploded from laughter  lol


----------



## Vance (Mar 20, 2007)

Laughter because it was bad, or laughter because it was good?


----------



## Jazz (Mar 20, 2007)

Because it was good, and the ending.


----------



## Vance (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanx man. I am taking votesnow. What should happen next?


      Ino sees Shikamaru and Temari together.

      Naruto sees and annoys them.

      Sasuke confronts them.

      Asuma embarrases Shika.


----------



## number47 (Mar 21, 2007)

damm funny man i think he falls in love whith temari and she tries to kill him


----------



## txsfld (Mar 21, 2007)

asuma embarasses them that would be funny


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Mar 21, 2007)

LMAO!!!This is hilarous! Ino seeing them together would be hilarous!I luv ShikaXTema!Their my fave couple!Keep um coming please!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Mar 21, 2007)

i wubbed it so much!!! i have never seen a shikaxtema fanfic as good as this one!! this is so fricken awesome oh man that was sooo entertaining i loved it.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 22, 2007)

Is the next part coming D:


----------



## Vance (Mar 22, 2007)

Tomorrow or Saturday. I am thinking on Ino seeing them together in Chapter 3 and Asuma embarrasing Shika in chap 2.


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Mar 24, 2007)

Waiting for more!Im such a ShikaTema fangirl in the words of my friend Elsa!


----------



## Vance (Mar 27, 2007)

*Small Update.*

*Here is a small update. Wanted to give ya some ShikaTemari.*


         Chapter 2.



*Spoiler*: __ 




           *Shika wakes up, Shikamaru is still bruised from the sock to the face.*


          The delicate sun seemed to gently stroke the lazy ninjas face as he buried himself deeper into the comfortable covers.

          He opens an eye slightly, but decides getting up will be too troublesome.

*This is what I call paradise.* Shikamaru thought as he rubbed his loose hair on his pillow.

        "SHIKAMARU!!!" a loud and agonizing voice screamed as it ripped through his peacefulness.

       Shikamaru sprung out of bed. "What the hell!" he yelped as he looked around his messy room.

       "SHIKAMARU!!! GET UP!" the voice yelled again. Shikamaru's heart sank, and his face drooped. "Not again." he moaned as he banged his head against his pillow.

      "GET UP YOU LAZY BASTARD!" Temari screeched like the evil witch she was.

        Shikamaru decided that he could either stay in bed, and probably get beaten up, or meet her downstairs, and get beaten up.

_*I'll get beat up even more if I stay up here, I'll meet the bitch.*_* He mumbles to himself.

         Shikamaru undressed, his nose puffy and hurting. He noticed that a certain part of his body was all sticky.

        "What the hell?" he looked down to see that that "certain part" was all covered in dried, sticky liquid.

         "Ohhh shit! Not again!" he cried as he remembered the dreamhe had last night.

       CUT TO DREAM:


      Temari is walking over to him, in panties and bra. She is holding a whip, and sucking a candy.

     "Te--- Temari!" the ninja gasps as he sees the beautiful kunoichi, sexier than ever.

    She shuses him, and whips him. "OWW! Shit, what the hell was that!" he yells. She smiles. "You know you like that." she laughs as she whips him again.

     "Oww! I do like that." he grins. "I know." the blonde Sand Ninja whispers, and she undresses.

    "This is too good to be true!" Shikamaru smiles. "It is." Temari smiles."


     THE DREAM ENDS.



     Shikamaru is in the bathroom. Cleaing up after his little wet dream. "SHIKAMARU! I'M COMING UP THERE, AND I AM GOING TO BEAT YOUR SORRY ASS!" the harsh woman screamed as she banged on his door.

    "I'll be there in a minute woman!" Shikamaru yells back, as he dries himself off.

      Finally, after a few minutes, he is dressed and ready to go confront his greatest fear: Temari Sabuka.

     He opens the door, and feels the hard knuckles of Temari's fist knock his face sideways.

      "Idiot! I've been waiting for three hours. THREE FUCKING HOURS!" she yells.

     Shikamaru rubs his now bruised face. He sees that the people of Konoha are staring at him.

So troublesome. the Nara thinks to himself. In a flash, the two are finally in the main town.*


*


       *I'll update later. This part 1/3 of Chapter 2.*


----------



## number47 (Mar 27, 2007)

ha good one really funny


----------



## Vance (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks. I wanted to create a good Shika Temari. I have been looking my favorite ShikaTem called "8 Days" It is waaaaaaay better than this, so that is why I try to get adjusted to writing that that author.


----------



## number47 (Mar 27, 2007)

good check out mine it's my first one it's called one hell of a night i'm not done put i got a mini one out


----------



## Vance (Mar 27, 2007)

I saw it, (reading it now.)


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah!I love the update!!LOL!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 28, 2007)

cant wait to read more of it


----------



## txsfld (Mar 28, 2007)

this is so good


----------



## Vance (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanx. Next part they meet Asuma, here is a small teaser.


         ..... "I am not dating her!" Shikamaru whispered to his sensei fiercly.
  Asuma chuckled.

      "Riiiight." he smiled, his ciggy dangling from his hairy face. Shikamaru rolled his eyes.

      "What a drag." he moaned. Asuma took him to the side. "Shikamaru. There was always a tim during training where I knew one day you'd meet a girl, and things would happen, and..." 

         "I DO NOT LIKE HER!" the lazy ninja yelled, almost everyone heard it, including Temari, who was loving every minute of it.

        "I have some good advice for you when it comes down to you and your girl to..." Asuma said seriously.

         "This is too troublesome." Shikamaru said as he began to walk away. "Wear a condom!" Asuma yelled as he lit another ciggerate.

        Shikamaru looked back, embarrased, and nervous. Temari laughed as she began to leave. Shikamaru tried to follow her, but was too focused thinking on how he would pay back his sensei.



        I really wanted to add that part.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Mar 28, 2007)

Love asuma's advice 2 shikamaru XD


----------



## Vance (Mar 28, 2007)

That advice works, believe me.


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Mar 29, 2007)

LMAO!!!!Good ol' Asuma and his advice!XD


----------



## Vance (Mar 29, 2007)

His advice came from experiance... A LOT of experiance.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 29, 2007)

rotflmfas This is the most hilarious ff I've read yet.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 29, 2007)

i lol so hard that waz soooo funny. you should make some more like a sequial.


----------



## Vance (Mar 30, 2007)

There is still a lot more to go. Next chap will have Asuma and maye Ino.


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 30, 2007)

awsome can't wait for that one.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Very good! Funny and well written, what more could you ask?

Keep em comming!


----------



## Vance (Mar 30, 2007)

All right. I have a week and a half off from school, so this fic will have a couple of updates.


----------



## Sleepless Dream (Mar 30, 2007)

great fic so far! well written and funny! i really like the idea of temari and shikamaru together. they seem ideal for each other. lol.


----------



## Vance (Mar 30, 2007)

There have been millions of ShikaTems. I decided to make one.


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Funnyy.... rolling on the floor some. Oh and Asuma's advice works.... But yeah, there is an excess of ShikaxTema FanFics... lol..... not many as funny thought... good job.


----------



## Vance (Mar 30, 2007)

I decided to give it a shot, and it came out pretty good. I am nearly done forming the next parts scenary.


----------



## Vance (Mar 30, 2007)

*Okay, small update*.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru and his bothersome guest walk along the non populated Konoha. Shikamaru sighed. He couldn't, no, he WOULDN'T survive a month with this bitch. He decided to find a way to escape, while she didn't know.

    Before he began thinking, he saw Asuma. "Hey sensei!" Shikamaru called out, feeling a little better.

    Asuma smiled warmly. "Hey Shikamaru! Have a date?" Shikamaru frowned. "Hey, I'm not dating her."

    "Mmmm, hmmm." Asuma mumbled, smiling. Shikamaru twisted his face.

"I am not dating her!" Shikamaru whispered to his sensei fiercly.
Asuma chuckled.

"Riiiight." he smiled, his ciggy dangling from his hairy face. Shikamaru rolled his eyes.

"What a drag." he moaned. Asuma took him to the side. "Shikamaru. There was always a tim during training where I knew one day you'd meet a girl, and things would happen, and..." 

"I DO NOT LIKE HER!" the lazy ninja yelled, almost everyone heard it, including Temari, who was loving every minute of it.

"I have some good advice for you when it comes down to you and your girl to..." Asuma said seriously.

"This is too troublesome." Shikamaru said as he began to walk away. "Wear a condom!" Asuma yelled as he lit another ciggerate.

Shikamaru looked back, embarrased, and nervous. Temari laughed as she began to leave. Shikamaru tried to follow her, but was too focused thinking on how he would pay back his sensei.




   *Okay, the last part of chapter 2 will be up later.*


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Mar 31, 2007)

laughs so hard almost dies... that was hilarious... i can't wait for u 2 post 2/3 of 2... this is so awesome


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

laughs laughs laughs.. good stuff.. only thing is that ur little teaser was basically the whole update u gave us...


----------



## Vance (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, thats what I intended it to be. Next one, 3/3 of chap 2 will have Ino.


----------



## Vance (Apr 1, 2007)

*Okay, they have left Asuma to be, and now, Temari wants some breakfast*



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Where can someone like me get a tea and a cup of fruit?" Temari asked, sounding rather pleased that Shikamaru had been embarrased in front of everyone.

     Shikamaru grumbled. "The Konoha Diet Bar has that kinda stuff. Why, your looking to lose weight?" Temari looked at him, a slight hint of anger.

    "Well, I do want to lose 5 pounds for Summer in the Sand. All of the handsome boys are there, and they ALWAYS eye-google me." she laughs, noticing Shikamaru's displeasure.

     "Of course, I do kind of want a sensitive guy that can take a joke." she said seriously, trying to ease the Nara.

    She was expecting a smile, but got a smirk. "Heh, rippling muslced guys suit you, just like girls that my family like suits me. One of those kind of girls are Ino Yamanaka, have you met her yet?" he asked, giving her the smart-ass look he always gives her when he is being playful.

    Temari burned inside. _Is he trying to say that his family doesn't APPROVE of me? A Sabuka? I am overqualified for this piece of shit, and his lazy ass clan._

    The two walked for a few meters, when they came across that Konoha Diet Bar. Temari, being the spunky broad she is, cut the line, and got her food. 

     Because she was a guest, Shikamaru had to pay for it. It costed him $7 for a pathetic cup of half-ass fruit, and a small cup of tea that would've costed him $.50 in a discount market.

    He groaned, but soon, he realized Temari was talking some muscled 19 year old's head off.

    They laughed, and she seemed to smile, in a way she never smiled to him. Shikamaru tried to look away, but even through the loud talking, he could hear her squeals of laughter the loudest.

     Shikamaru felt sick almost. He decided enough was enough. He'd have to get back at her, and Asuma somehow today.

     "Excuse me?" a sweet, yet beautiful voice asked the lazy shinobi.

   Shikamaru looked to his right, only to see a beautiful dark haired female about his age.

   He had never recognized her, but he decided to pay some attention to her.
"Uhhh, uhhh. What?" he stuttered.

   The girl smiled, and leaned near him. "I couldn't help noticing that you wore the headband of a Jounin, are you really a Konoha Jounin?" she asked, smiling.

   Shikamaru felt a bead of sweat slide down his head. "Uhhh, yes. I am, I was promoted early."

    She giggled, as if he had told an hour long comedy show. "Thats cool. I'm Michelle." she said softly.

    She leaned in even closer, her eyes closed, her lips puckered. Shikamaru gasped, but soon, he realized that Temari was already storming near him, a killer look in her eyes.





    I am taking votes for what'll happen next.


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 1, 2007)

Someone will fly out of that shop without his own accord and faaaaaastttttt....... lol good stuff.... real funny to.


----------



## Vance (Apr 1, 2007)

Very short but next chap will have a cool battle.


    Hey Kakashi_The_Copy Ninja. Thanks for liking my fanfic. Here is some rep.


----------



## nanashi666 (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome update vance. cant wait to see temari fight that girl lol.


----------



## Vance (Apr 1, 2007)

Hopefully Temari doesn't kill her. But, we can only hope my mind doesn't make Temari kill her.


----------



## nanashi666 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha very funny i cant wait.


----------



## Vance (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm tired, stayed up all night.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome update, Vance. I think Temari would walk up to that girl and say, "What the $%#^ are you doin with my man, you #$%^&"


----------



## Vance (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmmm, she'll have to be more slick than that. Remember, she doesn't want Shika to know she likes him.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 1, 2007)

oh yea. good point.


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah!I can see it now!Temari reaching for her cute little fan and then WHAM!She smacks that bitch in the head!LMAO!


----------



## Vance (Apr 2, 2007)

Should be funny.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

awesome job Vance keep it coming


----------



## txsfld (Apr 2, 2007)

this is by far my favorite shikatem because it is so funny


----------



## Dogma (Apr 2, 2007)

It's pretty funny.

It's definately not your traditional ShikaTema fic, and that lends itself well to the story. Though it's not the kind of fanfic I usually read, I'm curious to see what your going to do next.


----------



## Vance (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for giving an honest opinion, Hakanami.


----------



## Vance (Apr 2, 2007)

*Chapter 1/2 of  chapter 3.*

*Here is the long awaited chapter 3.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



If love was golden, then Temari was the rust that lowered it's value. When Michelle tried to plant a sweet kiss on Shikamaru, Temari ended up punching the girl the so hard, the girl has a bloody nose at the end of the ordeal.

     "Take that terrorist!" she yelled out as she saw the girl fall to the floor. Shikamaru's eyes bulged out as she saw Michelle fall to the ground, crying.

    "Temari! What the hell?!" the Nara cried. Temari gave the black haired boy a nasty look, and socked him too, again.

    "Owww!" he moaned in pain. Temari looked at the girl, who ran away, not thinking twice about the handsome Nara.

    Shikamaru had grown immuned to Temari's blows, so he easily, well not easily, got up and confronted her.

    "What the fuck was that about?" he asked her, angry. Temari shook her head, as if she was talking to a kid.

    "Don't you understand?" she said. "No, I don't. Why don't you educate me "oh great Temari?" he said sarcastically.

    Temari winked at him. "Okay. Number one: The enemy we are after CAN be in cahoots with regular citizens." she said, seriously, starting to walk away from the crowd of people who were looking oddly at them.

   Shikamaru rolled his eyes. "And how do _you_ know that for sure, anyway?" he asked, amused.

  Temari giggled. "Well, ANY girl that pretty would never socialize with someone as fugly as YOU." she bursted into a laugh.

    Shikamaru smirked. He was used to her "compliments." Temari looked around. "Besides. You should be eye-googling ME. Not some tramp who probably has a girlfriend or something." she said as she finished her fruit cup.

   Shikamaru laughed, but couldn't help it. He was beginning to feel a little better, she was funny, comical, and... pretty.

_What a drag_ he thought. But then he thought. Maybe this month would go quickly, and he'd relax. 

     He sighed, and opened his eyes. He saw Chouji and Ino laughing at Naruto who was doing something stupid.

   "Lets see what he's up to." he thought to himself.




   *Sorry it's so short. Next part will be better.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Apr 3, 2007)

Good update.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm already feeling withdraw simptoms.   

Whens the next chapter Vance?


----------



## Vance (Apr 3, 2007)

Probably tonight.


----------



## Vance (Apr 3, 2007)

*Just the second part of chapter 3.*

Okay, I have less than an hour to finish this, let me just write it quickly, and I'll give you guys a juicy chapter four tonight.





*Spoiler*: __ 



"Naruto, your so stupid." Ino laughed as she looked at the poor dimwitted blonde as he tried to ask her out.

_Well, SAKURA won't go out with me to the dance tonight. So I have gotta ask Ino._ Naruto thought in despair.

   "Then who are you going to go out with, anyway? Chouji?" Naruto asked. He thought that he was AT LEAST a cut above the fat-ass.

   Ino stopped laughing. "Yeah riiiight. No, I was either going out with Sasuke or Shikamaru, and Sasuke left, so that means I'm going out with Shika-maruu!" Ino dragged on "maru" as she saw the Nara and the Sabuka standing right next to her.

    "Hey Ino. This is Temari." the Nara introduced. Temari gave her a "fake" smile and laugh, but Ino hissed at her. Temari gave her a nasty look.

    "So, Shikamaru. As you heard, we have the big "Konoha Dance" tonigh, and well. I was wondering if you wanted to come." the Yamanaka asked.

   Shikamaru thought for a second. _Either go with her, and have a decent time, or stay with this devil Sabuka and get my head gnawed off._ the lazy shinobi thought.

   "I..." he was cut off by Temaru. "He can't go ,sorry. He has to escort me around, and where there are people. I have to go. Meaning I have to go to the dance with him. Sorry." Temari apologized, enjoying Ino's anger.

   "Well. Okay. I'll take Chouji, he pinched a few inches. Later Shikamaru and uh... _Temari_" Ino waved goodbye, giving the Sabuka the evil eye.

  "Wh- Wait! What about me?" Naruto pleaded. Temari snickered. "Go jerk off to your _PlayGirl._ Naruto hung his head low.

   When he looked up, he saw the most beautiful girl he had ever saw. "Maybe I can persuade her..." he thought.

   "Hey Temari." Naruto asked. Temari looked at him. "What, me and Shika were going to go to the mall." Shikamaru groaned.

   "Uhh, why don't you go with me?" the Uzumaki pleaded. Temari broke out laughing.

   "Kid, GET A LIFE!" Temari yelled, and left with Shikamaru to the mall.
 Naruto thought. "Maybe I can gang up on her... Yeah... The Shadow Clone Jutsu... Heh heh heh..." the Uzumaki laughed.




    "There is a dance tonight!?" Temari shrieked as they exited the mall at about 5:30pm. Shikamaru moaned. "Yeah yeah, at 9:00pm." 

   Temari squealed. "Awesome! I am so going to try out this new dress. No doubt!" she laughed.

   Shikamaru sighed. _How troublesome._ He thought. They reached his house, and she tried on the new dress. 

    "This party is going to be WILD!" Temari cried as she applied makeup.

   "You spent 2 and a half hours getting dressed, it's already eight." the Nara complained. 

   Temari shot up. "Were going to be late! Get your damn clothes on!" She yelled almost crying.

   Shikamaru sigfhed, and got dressed. "Riiiiing. Riiiiiiing." the phone screeched.

  Temari snatched it off it's handle. "Hello. Temari Sabuka speaking." the Sabuka answered politely.

   "Hey TemarI!" Temari's younger brother Kankuro answered. "How are you?" he asked.

   Temari rolled her eyes. Kankuro was always so protective of her, ever since she first kissed a guy. 

   "I'm FINE Kankuro. Were going to a wild party, we'll probably b up all night. Bye." Temari said, and hanged up.

   Kankuro dropped the phone, shocked. "Nooo! Not a wild party." Kankuro remembered what happened at wild parties. How people never not got drunk. He had to stop her.

   "I'll save you Temari!" he yelled to himself, and grabbed his puppets to leave.




  Chap four will be juicier than an Applebees steak.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 3, 2007)

lmao That is funny!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont think gold rusts

poor naruto

kankuro is funny 

this story is amazing


----------



## Detsu (Apr 3, 2007)

Great


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Apr 3, 2007)

Why you got to gang up on teh Naruto.


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 3, 2007)

LMAO this is so good!Kankuro to the rescue!*falls out of chair laughing*


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 3, 2007)

that was funny but it took me forever to read good job though.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 3, 2007)

LOLZ!.....


----------



## Vance (Apr 3, 2007)

Tonight, the party starts, any suggestions?


----------



## Kyon (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm adding my critique soon.

It's fairly intense.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 3, 2007)

well maybe something romantic happens between them or they don't go to the dance.....................i'm not a very good story teller like you so i don't have any good advise.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 3, 2007)

OOOOOO! I GOTS SUMPTIN! *did rock lee already appear i forgot* Make rock lee ask temari out to the dance lol!


----------



## Vance (Apr 3, 2007)

Sounds cool. Or maybe he'll score with Sakura .


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 3, 2007)

i don't know i'll just have to see how it comes out but since the story is about him and temari...................you know


----------



## Vance (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't post it now, maybe after some Xbox 360 Live.


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Apr 3, 2007)

wow this is really good...like the way u call the people "the (last name)"...ino an temari fight? it would be awesome


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 3, 2007)

we'll wait for  the next one.


----------



## Vance (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll update it later.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

*Chapter 4*

*Chapter 4.*



*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari and Shikamaru finally made it to the outside of the party. A big man, heavily built, dangerous looking, guarded the door.


    The couple looked for a spot on the line, and found one near the end of the line.

    The two saw Hinata and Kiba at the end, in front of them. "Hey Shikamaru! And uhhh." Kiba stopped, not recognizing Temari. "Temari Sabuka. Nice to meet such a handsome man like you." Temari said sweetly, making sure Shikamaru heard her saw "handsome".

     Kiba blushed a little when he heard Temari's compliment, but he kept his cool. "Uhh, nice meeting you too." he said, trying to engage Shikamaru in a conversation.

    "So, you two here on a date?" he asked. Shikamaru rolled his eyes. "No, she is here on an S ranked mission, and I have to guard her." Shikamaru said as if he was held against his will.

    Kiba laughed. Aftyer thirty minutes, they entered the party hall. "Yeah bitches!" Kiba yelled, as he ran to the dance floor with Hinata.

    Temari squeezed Shikamaru's hand. "You know your going to have to dance with me." Temari threatened. Shikamaru gulped.

    The two ran to the dance floor, and temari began dancing like a freak. "Damn, she has her booty in line." Kiba exclaimed, leaving Hinata alone.

   Hinata shrieked, and fell to the floor. "Oh my god!" some random girl yelled, but her yell was drowned out by the laughs, screams, and music.

   Temari was busy dancing, when Kiba pushed himself to her, grooving better than most.

_Look at that ass!_ she thought as she began dancing with him. Shikamaru felt a little sick, but he sat at the bar, and drank himself through six songs.

    After half an hour, Shikamaru had had enough. He was going to tell Temari it was time to go, but when he got to the dancefloor, he saw that she wasn't there, instead, he found her with Kiba, going towards the bathroom.

_Oh no he doesn't!_ Shikamaru thinks, as he pushes himself to her. In a flash, Naruto jumps to the Nara, and gangs on him, and beats him up, knocking him out cold.

    "That takes care of him, time to get Temari." he thought, giggling. He left the Nara a bruised mess under some shot table.


     The sounds of teh party were distant as Kiba and Temari began to settle in the bathroom.

   They could hear people throwing up, but they didn't care. "You have protection?" Temari asked. Kiba smiled, and dangled a pair of condoms as he took his shirt off.

   Temari slid her dress down, now nerly fully naked. Kiba kissed her, and applied the condom.

    Naruto slowly entered the door, and heard the squeals of Kiba and Temari, mostly Temari. "Uh?" he asked, and saw Kiba and Temari having sex. 

   "Don't stop. I want it! Yes." she screamed as kiba paced quicker. "Fuck no!" Naruto yelled, as he ran into the room.

    He punched Kiba, and knocked him out cold. "What the hell!?" Temari screamed. Naruto smiled. "Shadow Clone Jutsu! Rape time!" he yelled, as he performed the hand signs.

   She tried to escape, but he knocked her to the floor. "Ya like me know, bitch?" Naruto asked, as he began to rape her. 

   "Get... off! You stupid mother fucker!" she screamed as she searched for a kunai.

   "Not today bitch." he laughed as he began to hump her. "You... fuckin pervert!" she cried as he got the hold of her.

   Kiba woke up. "friend no!" Kiba yelled, as he grabbed him. "Nooo!!!" Naruto cried as Kiba cut his penis and balls off. Kiba laughed, and threw the Uzumaki aside.

   Temari tried to regain her posture, but Kiba got on her. "You ready?" he asked. Temari really wanted to leave, so she said no. "What? Come on." he pleaded.

   Temari said no, and she left, still naked. Kiba cried a little, but at least he got her panties and bra...


   Temari managed to steal some girl's clothes who had passed out, and she ended up walking to find the Nara. She soon found him beaten up. She sighed. 

   Nothing really bothered her, since she always had to deal with her horny younger brother jerking off to pictures of hot girls, and sometimes him having sex.

   "Lets go, I'm tired anyway." she told the beaten Nara, and left.





   Hope ya like it.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 4, 2007)

O_o i'm scared of Kiba now..................is there gonna be another part.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, now i am sacred of naruto and kiba. That is just sick.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

Why Kiba? He just wants some sex. Naruto wants rapey... Oh yeah, kiba cut off Naruto's penis and balls.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 4, 2007)

Well it is kinda funny that naruto has no balls now lol!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 4, 2007)

To be frank, that wasn't cool. If you don't read what's in the spoiler then that's about it.

_I'm not the kind of guy who minces words very easily, so if your sensitive to criticism please don't read this:_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's your story so, I'm not going to say alot about what you chose to do. I am curious as to why, of course. 

Everything felt really rushed. I was a bit disappointed that you sped things up so fast. The jealousy thing with Shikamaru could have been used and actually kind of funny in this situation but you didn't really go into detail. You just had him get knocked out. The same applies with the dancing, or even chouji or Ino. The door was open and you kind of closed it.

Naruto was way OOC, because that's quite a stretch for him. But I already said this isn't really a traditional ShikaTema fanfic so it's kind of 'No harm, No foul.' Though it was pretty brutal to cut his junk off.

The most tasteless thing was probably the rape scene. It felt so out of place, and almost kind of pointless other then establishing promiscuity, between each of them. Rape is really never very tasteful, but if done correctly the aftermath could be a good factor in a story. However, they went from vauge sex in a bathroom to a Shadow clone rape, to castration, to the end. Though you avoided the lemon for the most part, I'm curious as to why things jumped so quickly, and though only time can tell what relavance these things had or will have.

That and she didn't really care. I may not be in her shoes, but I doubt anything  can make it so albeit I was almost if not already raped during having sex in a bathroom and just go. 'meh, it's no big. I mean my brother plays with his dick. It's ok.'

Forgive me for being so brutally honest, but like I say in my Sig. I've got an opinion. I'm not bullying on your story, cause it's still funny. But I'm critizing it because you can't become a better writer if you never know what was done wrong in the eyes of another. Growth comes from a mistake and understandment most times. 




I still want to know what comes next though. The position for what comes next is far from predictable.

Y'all can critque my story just the same. I'm no hypocrite.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

Good, finally someone who gave me critisism. I did feel weird writing that part, but since I said I will write a chapter tonight, I felt as if I had too. I can understand what you say, if someone else wrote this story, I'd answer with that as well.

   Okay, next chap will be better, i promise. *reps*


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 4, 2007)

i still tink it was awesome (humongus thumbs up to Vance and a hug)


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

*Chapter 1/3 of chapter 5. (Don't kill me)*

*Hanamaki is right, that chapter was a little sucky, so I'll just have to make the next part better. Here I go* Takes place a week after the party.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It was another one of those mornings that Shikamaru dreaded. He had not only had to deal with the fact that Temari was mad that he was late for breakfast, but he also had to deal with the fact that he had to go with Temari to spy on the theives.

    "Shikamaru! Hurry down." Temari screamed out loud from the outside of his house.

   Shikamaru lit a ciggerate. "Damn it." he mumbled as he tried to cope with his pounding headache.

    The shinobi put on his clothes, and ran downstairs to see the bitch. 

  "There you are, you take way too long." she complained. Shikamaru grumbled. 

   "Hey, asshole. I am talking to you!" Temari yelled. "Go to hell." Shikamaru sneered.

    "Uhhh!" Temari gasped as she watched the lazy ninja ignore her. "You idiotic moron. How dare you!" she screeched as she went to punch him.

    This time, Shikamaru had had enough. "Okay, thats enough!" Shikamaru yelled, as he grabbed her wrists and pushed her away.

   "Either leave me alone, or get a new escort." Shikamaru warned her. Temari gave him the evil eye, but she decided to leave him alone.

   Ten minutes later, they had gotten a quick bite to eat, and were outside of Konoha, searching for he enemy.

   "How do we know where this guy is, anyway?" Shikamaru asked, lying on the ground.

   Temari sighed. "Were waiting for the rest of the squad, remember?" she informed him.

  Shikamaru groaned. "Why do we need Shino and Chouji, anyway?" he asked. Temari laughed.

   "Because Shino is for strategy, and Chouji is for smarts." she said. Shikamaru protested.

   "But I am a good strategist, I have an IQ over 200." he let her know. Temari bursted into a chuckle.

   "Yeah, like what? 201?" Shikamaru got mad, but inhaled his smoke. The next hour went slowly.

   Instead of finding Shino and Chouji, they met somebody else, someone very desperate to find Temari.

  "Temari!!!" a voice yelled. Temari looked back to see her dimwitted brother, Kankuro.

   "What the hell?" she asked herself. Kankuro was running as fast as he could, his three scrolls on his back.

   "Temari!!! What happened to you?" he cried.




   *Okay, next part will have more Kankuro.*


----------



## Dogma (Apr 4, 2007)

Vance said:


> Good, finally someone who gave me critisism. I did feel weird writing that part, but since I said I will write a chapter tonight, I felt as if I had too. I can understand what you say, if someone else wrote this story, I'd answer with that as well.
> 
> Okay, next chap will be better, i promise. *reps*


 
It's all good. If I didn't have a good feeling about what could be done with this fanfic I wouldn't read it.

Edit: Much better.. if the rest of the chapter goes like that then good. Just don't rush it unless your really comfortable with it. Hell if I could spinidle out chapters each and everyday I would but I know it's a good way to get trapped.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

Hakanami, I am truly happy I met someone who gives critisism, and respects those who answer back truthfully. I know some who give critisism, and never shut up about how the author makes too many mistakes. You give a solid answer, and you don't cirtisize the author. You critisize the fanfic, not the author, and I believe that more critics should be like you.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 4, 2007)

that one was very  well done it  had plenty of funny parts and enough detail to be interesting.............can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

Next chapter will be up tomorrow, or tonight.

   (Hakanami, I will PM it to you, to see if you think it is good or not)


----------



## txsfld (Apr 4, 2007)

no offense but your recent chapters just have not been flowing together too nicely but hey that's just my opinion only because my ff was too choppy and i ended up having to stop because it just would not flow if you need to you should take your time we are all willing to wait im sure


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 4, 2007)

araagfan said:


> no offense but your recent chapters just have not been flowing together too nicely but hey that's just my opinion only because my ff was too choppy and i ended up having to stop because it just would not flow if you need to you should take your time we are all willing to wait im sure



yeah maybe he's right but still it's good.


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2007)

ohh this is a fanfic.... i thought this was a fanart >_>;


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

Thats why Hakanami is helping me with it, next chap will be approved by Hakanami.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah his advise should make your story more interesting.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

Yo, Muk, how could you mistake this for a fanart? :S


----------



## txsfld (Apr 4, 2007)

that's good


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Apr 4, 2007)

you have inspired me to make a shikamaru fanfic, normally i would be too lazy. THank you


----------



## Dogma (Apr 4, 2007)

Sure. I don't see anything wrong with beta reading it. It could probably help us both out in the end. I don't write on my own till sunday anyhow.

Vance, feel free to PM updates or ideas whenever you get them. I'll do what I can to help. By the way, just type Hak. 'Hakanami' over and over really looks too formal.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

K, I just started writing, it seems good. I will PM it to you when it's finished.


----------



## Vance (Apr 4, 2007)

*Hanamaki Is offiline, so here is the story.*

*He's offline, so I'll just post the story.*





*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari looked at her out of breath brother puzzled. "Kankuro, what are you doing here?" she asked.

   Kankuro regained his breath. "Te- Temari. Are you okay?" he asked. Temari stepped back.

  "Whats wrong with you?" she asked. Kankuro stood up. "Did anyone hurt you? Did they, if they did, I'll kill them. Here me? I'll kill them." Kankuro growled, getting more mad by the minute.

   Temari tried to calm her brother down. "Kankuro, easy there. Nobody's hurt. Now sit down." she said, letting him sit.

   Shikamaru rolled his eyes. _He must be miserable, having to live with THAT creature_ 

   Kankuro looked at his sister. "Temari, what happened. You would never be nice to me, you would have probably punched me out or kicked me in the shin by now, but you'd never offer me a seat." he said.

   Temari smiled. "Well..." Then she hit him on the face, hard. Kankuro had blood dripping from his mouth.

   "Thats for embarassing me in front of everyone in Konoha!" she yelled, reffering to what he just did.

   Kankuro held his mouth. "Owww!" he screamed.




    *I'll add some more later.*


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 4, 2007)

that was excellent but i think the ending lacked detail..................so is your next one gonna be tommorrow.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 4, 2007)

Aye. Any qualms with it would just be splitting hairs. I'm impressed. You went from needless profanity to a well thought out conversation. That's some leap  

Not much else to say though, you keep updating in small bunches that it's going to be harder and harder to critque it as a whole chapter. Which can be a double egded sword sometimes.


----------



## Vance (Apr 5, 2007)

Yo, my computer went blank, and I've been trying to get it on for a long time. I'll update it later, that wasn't a full part.


----------



## Vance (Apr 5, 2007)

*The last part of that chapter.*

*Here we go, the last part of the chapter 5.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kankuro tried not show Temari how much he wanted to strangle her. He came all of this way, missed out on getting some ass from some sluts in the Sand Village, to get punched in the face.

   "So, why did you come here, anyway?" Temari asked, sitting down now. Kankuro gave her a dirty look. "Well, you said you were going to a wild party, so I decided to stop you, but you didn't tell me it was that night!" Kankuro yelled.

   Temari rolled her eyes. "Why do you care?". "Don't you realize what happens at those parties, Temari? What the boys do to you?" Kankuro asked.

   Temari sighed. "You get to go, and you always come back having fun." Temari whined.

   Kankuro pulled his hair a bit. "Yeah, but that is because I was drunk, really when I'm too young to drink anyway." he said. "So you admint you are wrong." Temari asked.

   If Temari was not his sister, he'd kill her. But, since she was, he had to handle things with a "brotherly" touch.

   "Listen, I have sex with more than half of the girls at the party, I don't want you to have to go through..." Kankuro was cut off.

   "I'm older than you, and besides, your little dick wouldn't hurt any of those girls." Temari chuckled.

   Kankuro blushed. "You! My penis is normal size!" Kankuro yelled. Temari laughed. "I saw some 16 year olds packing bigger things."

   That did it. Kankuro never knew Temari actually experinaced sex, until now. 

    Temari laughed a bit. "Your a nuisance, you know Kankuro? Your the ugliest of the Sabuka family, and you have no talent. Your stupid, too tall, and too fat. Your pathetic. Plus you have a micropenis." she lashed.

   Kankuro was a man, and he didn't cry, but he exploded. "Your a whore who sucks so much dick, 75% of your body weight is sperm!" Kankuro screamed.

   People were beginning to notice, and Shikamaru hid behind a tree. Temari gasped, her hand over  her mouth, tears forming.

   "Your... Your horrible!" she screamed as she began to cry. The Sabuka ran away, far away.

   Kankuro stood up, and tried to chase her, but he was too tired.
 Temari..." he called.


_How troublesome._ Shikamaru thought. Kankuro punched the tree enxt to him. "Dammit!" he groaned. 

    Shikamaru stood up, and began to walk away. Kankuro was still breathing, but looked at the Nara. "You! You didn't hurt Temari? Did you?" he asked, sounding vicious.

   Shikamaru looked back, scared. Nothing made him more terrified, than Kankuro, especially since he defeated Misumi with little trouble.

   "Uhhh! Me? No, I am just here to escort her on a mission." Shikamaru said innocently.

   Kankuro shook his head smiling. "Your not doing your job then, eh?" he asked. Shikamaru gulped. "No." Kankuro laughed, and walked up to him. "If my sister gets hurt, raped, or killed, I am going to take your undersized penis, and stick it so far up your ass you won't be shitting for weeks. Understand?" he asked. Shikamaru gulped. "Yes...."





    *That was fun to write, next chap will have some more Temari and Shikamaru.*


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 5, 2007)

that was great and funny.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 5, 2007)

That was funny lol!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 5, 2007)

Yayy... that was so fricken awesome..it was funny yay!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vance (Apr 5, 2007)

Next chp will be up today.


    PWN n00bs!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 5, 2007)

Aye. I suppose.

Though mid chapter I got a shocking revalation that this is really not the kind of fanfic I'll usually read. For many reasons. Putting my own preferences aside, You did a good job.

Flowed pretty well, made sense. A bit awkward with the constant penis remarks but overall nothing to squabble about. Curious to see how you'll handle the ShikaTema in the next chapter.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice update, Vance.


----------



## Vance (Apr 5, 2007)

I need to find a way to make them realistic, and after this, it seems hard.


----------



## Vance (Apr 5, 2007)

Damn, 5 memebers viewing this thread, I'll have to update, or I'll be ripped to shreds.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 5, 2007)

UPDATE UPDATE...I NEED MORE UPDATE!!!
Also check out my fanfic..i just started it it's called Ryomo Uchiha. Umm..i tink the link on my sig is wrong but u can advance search for it. It has:
NaruxSaku, HinaxKiba, TemaxShika, AnkoxKakashi, SasuxRyo<that's my made up one. it's pritty good... i guess....also sorry to advertise my FF on Vance's. Gomen Nasai


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Apr 5, 2007)

come on vance yu cant keep us wating, im done with chaps for 2day(not that anyones reading them) and yu promised another one today, so get to WRITING!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

ROFL NICE JOBZ


----------



## Vance (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll wait till tomorrow (at like 1 or 2 in the morning.) I'll check your fic out InLoveWithShikaMe.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 6, 2007)

......i am displeased........


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

*Here is chapter 6 1/3*

*Decided to add some, hope you like it.*



           Chapter 6 1/3.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru dashed away from the angry Kankuro Sabuka. _Damn, he's scarier than her!_ Shikamaru thought as he looked into the distance to see Temari crying on Sakura Haruno's shoulder.

_Oh great._ Shikamaru thought. He'd have to deal with another torublesome broad now. Shikmaru sighed, and walked over to the two, his hands in his pockets.

     "*sniff*... and then Kankuro said that 75% of my body fat is speerrrmm!" Temari cried.

      Shikamaru really wanted to leave, but if he had to fight off Kankuro, he'd die.

       "Temari..." Shikamaru said. Sakura looked up at the Nara. "Shikamaru... You ned to help her..." the Haruno said, as she left.

       Shikamaru sat down next to the devil witch. Sakura sat a few feet down, watching the Nara try to make the Sabuka feel better.

       "Uhhh... Temari?" Shikamaru asked, and in a flash, he was grappled by her with a hard, powerful hug. 

        "My brother is so meeaaan!" Temari screeched. She hugged Shikamaru really hard, so hard, it began to hurt.

        Shikamaru was not only 16, but he was a very... ummm, _develouped_ 16 year old. And the feel of Temari hugging him and putting her head near his, it made him rather horny.

       "Uh, Temari. Maybe you'd want to go get some food or something?" he asked. 

        Temari cried harder. "Why, so I can get fatter?" Her cries never ended.
Alas, after 3 hours of public crying, she settled down, and all three of them went to get some food.

        Temari's eyes were heavily black, from wetting her makeup, to just pure sadness.

         Shikamaru looked at her, feeling a little sad. _Maybe she really didn't deserved such a horrible comment._ he thought. 

         After a few minutes, Shikamaru grew impatient. "Wheres our ramen?" he asked, as he got up and walked to the backroom.

        He heard giggling sounds, those of a girl, and a little bit of a boy. "Oh... yes... Do it! Yes!!!" Shikamaru heard a girl scream in ecstacy.

        "What the hell?" he thought, as he opened the door, to see something, he wished he had never seen.



   *Okay, it sucked, I know. But I'll make the next chap better.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

woah i have to see who were in the bathrooms was it the two ramen people i bet it was.


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

You'd like to know, wouldn't you you little pervert?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

no it's just that it would seem that  it would be them i mean look at the facts shikamaru is waiting for  his ramen and who else would be at the ramen shop with a girl.


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, but who is the guy with her? Oooooh. Suspense.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

the guy that works at the ramen shop.


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Uhhh, thats her father... So um... No.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

ewww...........how should i have know that,:amazed


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, it's someone else, I ain't doin no i*c*st.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

it's kakashi


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 6, 2007)

I think I know who's with the ramen girl


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Share your thoughts, naruto_uzumaki91


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

i change my answer it's naruto.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

lol i gope those people arent naruto and hinata


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

no it's iruke.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn it. Itachi U. took my guess.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

i'm using all three of my guesses so i can be called the person that found out  who was really having sex guy..............pretty long name huh?


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Apr 6, 2007)

what if its sasuke and theyre like yu came back and sasuke sez 
"hell, no just needed sum quick monkey before I went back to Orochimaru"

*Spoiler*: __ 



 fyi, monkey=pussy


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

it could happen but i bet anything we say vance is just going to change it.


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 6, 2007)

good stuff... keep it up


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

hmmm.... i cant wait 4 more


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

let it be kabuto XDD


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

*Your all wrong... XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD*

Your all wrong, dudes. Let me give you theb second part of chapter 6... Muha muh a muha.




*Spoiler*: __ 



"What the hell is this!" Shikamaru screamed as he looked at the ramen girl, Ayame, pouring ramen all over her body as she had a "buzzing" object in her "monkey".

          She also watching a movie that Shikamaru recognized as "Double Agent Monkey."

         Shikamaru was horrified, and a little aroused. Seeing the matured woman clothless and making twists and turns he had never seen before was kind of hot, in his opinion.


        "What the hell are you doing here!" she hissed at him, as she hid behind a couch.

          Shikamaru covered his eyes, but continued to talk. "Can you get our ramen already And oh, try not to use the one you've been bathing in." he said, trying not to show his deep urge to join her and let his other 
"head" be that "buzzing" object.


        Ayame cleaned herself up, turned the TV off, and went to cook  some more ramen, giving Shikamaru a dirty look.

          The Nara went back to his table, just to see Shino and Kiba, well, really just Kiba, talking to Temari and Sakura.

           "Oh great." Shikamaru groaned. He slowly walked over just to get an unwelcoming welcome from Kiba and Temari.

            "... and I was like "If you want a pumpkin, thats fine, but I want some real woman!" Kiba laughed, as Temari joined in with Sakura in the backround, laughing along.

             "Uhh. Can I help you?" Shikamaru asked. Kiba turned to him, a little annoyed.

             Temari rolled her eyes, and got up, to seperate these two from fighting.

           "Now guys." she said. Kiba smacked her hand. "No, leave this son of a bitch to me." he smiled, putting his fists up.

_How troublesome._ Shikamaru thought, as he tried to stop the wild Kiba from fighting.

         "Fuck you man!" Kiba yelled, as he delivered a solid punch to the Nara's face. "What the fuck?" he yelled, blood oozing down his mouth.

         Kiba stood ready for more. "Lets go, and this time, I ain't going to let Temari get away!" Kiba yelled, as he threw his fists for another punch.

_Great_ Shikamaru thought sarcastically.




    I hope it was alright. Next chap will end the fight.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

i was all hiped up and what not wooooooooooooooo!!! FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder who'll win XD/


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

maybe... Temari will grow a heart and stop it... i dout it tho


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

YAY shikamaru wins


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 6, 2007)

I think Temari will win lol!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

...hmmm...maybe Shikamaru might win.....


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

How do u know? Have you been sneaking around my mind


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

...maybe...ur minds kinda jumbly hard to find wut im lookin 4


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

okay. lol...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

ok well i will bet reputation that shikamaru wins. So if shikamaru wins, you rep me. If kiba wins, i rep you XD


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

wow that looks awsome and i think shikamaru's gonna win but i have a question who or what was the ramen girl having it with.


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

bloody ninja: I repped you already, so if Kiba wins, you rep me. 

    Ayame was "doing" it with a vibrator, a false uhhh. hmmm. weiner that vibrates...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

i know what a vibrater is i was just wondering how she was doing it that would be kindof awsome for shikamaru though.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

Vance said:


> bloody ninja: I repped you already, so if Kiba wins, you rep me.
> 
> Ayame was "doing" it with a vibrator, a false uhhh. hmmm. weiner that vibrates...



no u cant bet on kiba, because im going to rep you anyways. it is just that i have given too much rep out in the last 24 hours, so just wait patiently


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

what's the point of betting if you bet shikamaru's gonna win then vance can change it to be kiba since it's his story.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

no he cant bet me for taht reason.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

so ya'll aren't betting.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> so ya'll aren't betting.



ill bet you


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

okay i bet it's shikamru to win and if i win you have to rep me.


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

lol, I'm going to rep everyone when I get my rep power back. bloody ninja: it don't matter who wins, I'ma repping you again after this anyway, yuo two Itachi. U. I also see you viewing the thread, Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

You forgot about Kurenai6453 who is veiwing this when i posted just now.


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

That user is here right now. Cool.

   Itachi. U: Why does your profile say your offline?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooop i forgot to take out my invisable mode.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

YAYUHHZZZ lets all rep each other XD


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 6, 2007)

ok but lets wait for vance.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

this thread gets crazier every time i come..but that's why i like it

...i made chapter 3 on my fanfic...check it out


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> this thread gets crazier every time i come..but that's why i like it
> 
> ...i made chapter 3 on my fanfic...check it out



sure thing i will check it later


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 6, 2007)

im new here, so what is rep?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> im new here, so what is rep?



lol rep means reputation


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Next chap might be up tomorrow.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

tomorrow, tomorrow, it's only a fanfic chapter away
LOLZ


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 6, 2007)

how do u boost rep?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

simple, you post something, if someone likes your post or something about you they give u a rep.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 6, 2007)

okay cool, ill try it now


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 6, 2007)

omg vance i still cant stop laffing at kermit the frog


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Thats why I used it as my avatar.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

i cant tell who kermit is humping though


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

It is just a horny little bunny. 

  I wonder if he feels any pain


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 6, 2007)

.....*no comment*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2007)

ARGG I WANT A NEW CHAPTER FASTER


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Any suggestions for the next chapter? I need some ideas.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Vance said:


> It is just a horny little bunny.
> 
> I wonder if he feels any pain



well, u changed it wat, like a day ago? so kermits benn fcking the bunny for almost 2 days.....so yeah, i think the bunnys ass is going to catch fire from all the friction


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

lol. Thats really great salmonking. :rofl.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 6, 2007)

You know for a fanfic thread,  y'all are pretty random. From repping to avatars


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

wow..salmonking that was out there...anyway...hmm...ideas....
attemting to give Ideas.... .... .... .... failed... lol 
yeah i hav like no ideas


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

salmonking is the king of salmon, if salmon means being a huge pervert. :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

*Wow..*



Vance said:


> salmonking is the king of salmon, if salmon means being a huge pervert. :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


hi-five to that fo real.... i mean really..cact..catching on...haha...fire...damn that's funny!!! I will give u good intentions through heart Salmonking... as soon as i stop dieing laughing


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

Seriously, I must teach him to exceed me. :rofl


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 6, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> well, u changed it wat, like a day ago? so kermits benn fcking the bunny for almost 2 days.....so yeah, i think the bunnys ass is going to catch fire from all the friction



*starts laughing very hard*


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 6, 2007)

lolz  i love this thread...i luv u guys...i love the actual fanfic...i love food...i luv shikamaru...i luv mommy and daddy...i luv sissy and little bro...I NEED MORE CHANGES


----------



## Vance (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish someone e-married me. 

  lol, I'm bored, I'll add more really soon.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey vance did you join the Marry a member FC? you can meet someone there and e marry them.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

have u ever asked someone to e-marry u??


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Naw.

     Hakanami: You sure like posting long messages, eh?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

ya he might just be refreshing the page to see some more retarted post...that's wut i do when there's a hot funny thread


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

I must refresh my page 50 times a day, literally. I love seeing new posts on a thread I made.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

oh shit dudes. i just drank like 3 mountaindews in an hour. im gonna be sayin some strange shit till this sugar weres off, so theres your warning


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Only three? Pfft. I can drink 3 cokes in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 7, 2007)

Aye. I guess so.

I never really realised I was typing alot until after my first couple of posts. After that I just sortof let the words go. I don't actively try to get a paragraph going though.

What made you bring that up anyhow?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

oh yeah, i find that u get more sugar into your blood stream if you leave the mountaindew out for about 7 hours and get it nice and warm. but then its like drinkin piss so......


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

wooooooooooo mountain dew!!!! i luv mountain dew...i luv dr. pepper... i luv pepsi... i luv coke...


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

I luv soda period.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

i hate that squirt shit though...damn that's just horrid


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

???? squirt shit? wtf is that? >.>


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

it's some damn drink it's called Squirt..it taste like shit


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Shit tastes shitty. :eww


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

wow pure grade idiocity 
i luv it


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

does shit really taste shitty? i coulda sworn if tasted like pancakes with swirls of cinnimon in every bite


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

who doesn't?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

Salmonking2 lol that's funny


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

I love you man. . I'm joking, but your one bad dude. *Adds him, InLoveWithShikaMe, naruto_uzumaki91 to friend list.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

yay! i have freinds! oh yeah check the little garraa, garra, gaara.....dam it how the fuck do u spell that?! the little thumbnail in my sig


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

It's great!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

yay...i'm in a friends list..yay


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

So far, all four members viewing this fic are on my fanfic.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

*hands out hugs* yay....I luv u guys
*yawn* i'm sweepy..i'ma gonna leave now


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 left..


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

bye bye...see u dudes tomorrow...but not when Naruto's on K.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

oh no..... well im readin other stories on fanfic dot com or watever, so u can u this time to write!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm still here.


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay, I'll update now. After one more post, I'll add the next chapter.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Apr 7, 2007)

one more post...



NOW YOUR TURN VAAAAANCE!!!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

LIAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

*As I promised...*

Okay, here is the next chapter.





*Spoiler*: __ 



"Damn." Shikamaru yelled, as Kiba scratched his stomach. "I'm going to finish you off!" Kiba yelled.

           Shikamaru tried his best to dodge the enemy, but he ended up falling under Kiba's superior strength and speed.

_How can I beat him?_ Shikamaru pondered. Then, it hit him like Temari's knuckles: Smarts.

       Shikamaru thought up a plan, an ingenious plan, one that'd put him on the map.

       "I'll just make him hit Temari..." he thought. After Shikamaru strayed a LIIIIITTTTTLE too close to Temari, and Kiba strayed a LIIIITTTLLEE too close to Shikamaru, chaos was born.

_Smack_. Kiba had hit Temari with a solid punch. The kunoichi fell to the floor, silent.

_Oh shit!_ Sakura thought in her head. _Oh fuck!_ Kiba thought. _Oh yes!_ Shikamaru thought.

           The ramen shop stopped working, Ayame stopped having sex with her vibrator, hell, Shikamaru stopped thinking everything was too troublesome.

            The world shook as the beast Temari rose. "You..." she roared. Kiba shook a bit.

             "Your dead..." she laughed, and she gave him the most cruelest punch known to man.

            Kiba went soaring three tables down. "Owww!" he cried in pain. Temari was still in the position where she was leaned over, in the motion of punching.

             "Oh!?" Sakura exclaimed, slowly walking away from Temari. Temari gave her an insane look, then she focused her gaze to Shikamaru.

              "Shikamaru..." she said evily in a clenched tone...

_Oh boy...._ Shikamaru thought.






   Okay, so it wasn't as good as the others, I had to update it a little. 

  I am watching _Jamie Kennedy's: Unwashed_ so I'll be on a long time, I'll probably post some more chaps.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> Okay, here is the next chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES I HAVE BEEN WAITING ALL DAY FOR THIS XDD

I WIN THE BET -->> EVERYONE REP ME


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

i repd u once today, and wat bet?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

cool update, hey vance why did you rep me?


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Thx, I might add more. I finished adding the GFX forum to our main site, it's getting bigger!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

wait you have a main site?


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, me, Detsu, and Cats made a Naruto site, were adding more and more things. I am thinking on addning a fanfiction forum, and maybe even a new RPG.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys, how do you change your custom title?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

i hav no idea waz go n' on (my impersination of towely)


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

To Catz:

    Go to User CP.

    Then go to "Edit Profile"

    You'll see something called "Edit custom title"

    Thats how you change your custom title.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance@ thanz
SK@ lol (impersination of towely) you wanna get high? lol


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh man. I am so wasted right now.

    My impression of towely.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

lol hey this song is from funkentown.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

omg, catz, i just realized that your a chick. or your gay. personally im hoping for hot lesbo


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> omg, catz, i just realized that your a chick. or your gay. personally im hoping for hot lesbo



nice randomness.

I NEED THE NEXT CHAPTER, IM DYING HERE


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Next chap will have some lemon. I'ma horny. XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

ok.... well you take too long to come out with a new chapter


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, if I act a little childish, it's cos I'm just 13. K?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> omg, catz, i just realized that your a chick. or your gay. personally im hoping for hot lesbo



      i am a girl *sob*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> Oh yeah, if I act a little childish, it's cos I'm just 13. K?



o rly, you are 13?


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah... Very mature, eh?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> Yeah... Very mature, eh?



Yes indeed. But it is not that. I am just suprized that you are able to spend so much time writing this.


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

How so? I am up very late, my record is 8:00am.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> How so? I am up very late, my record is 8:00am.



Well i count that very early


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

cool i have stayed up all night once when i was 5


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

lol, this thread is close to 300 posts.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> cool i have stayed up all night once when i was 5



Lol there was once where i didnt sleep at all XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

I went to bed cos my mom said I had school the next day, I could've stayed up all night playing Gears of War, though.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

coooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> I went to bed cos my mom said I had school the next day, I could've stayed up all night playing Gears of War, though.



lol gears of war. im more of an FPSer


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

hmmm, i might write a lemon.... maybe not though. but i could write one about kermit the frog, and his obbsesion with buttfcking.....


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey, dude. I'll help you make one. It'll be how Kermit rapes everyone in Konoha. Yeah.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL! (^_^)


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

It'll be even bigger than this.!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

wow, u sure like rape, and cutting balls off, usually following the rape.....


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

And you know you like it as well.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

*no comment*


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

salmonking pretty much pwned this fanfic.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Man kermit cant rape anyone in konoha even if he wanted


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Why not? m


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> Why not? m



Because kermit has no jutsus XD:amazed


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL! except the butt rape jutsu lol!


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Which is better than any jutsu, so he wins automatically.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Ahhhh. I'm tired.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

Then why are you still online?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah ok.. try but raping naruto. too bad he can take the pain since he got attacked by kakashi's 10,000 years of pain


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

OOOOOOO! I AM SO CLOSE TO 100 post count!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Yo write another full chapter please... I expect to see it by 8 am TODAY


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmph. I am close to my 2500th post, meaning I become an Elite Jounin.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> Hmph. I am close to my 2500th post, meaning I become an Elite Jounin.



lol who cares about elite jounin. Chapters are more important XD


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance@ cool


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> Vance@ cool



And you Trying to make 100 posts? lol


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

Yep lol


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> Yep lol



LOL LETS GO FOR IT


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

3 more after this WOOT!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> 3 more after this WOOT!



And when you reach 100, you can make your own fan ficiton too


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

???? I am not good at fan fiction.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok then help Vance with his XD


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

srry i was gone, i was lookin at....pie. anyway, im goin to bed


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

BN@ lol 
SK@ ok bye *waves*


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

YAY! 100th POST PARTY YAY!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> YAY! 100th POST PARTY YAY!



OK GOoDNIGHT NOW


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

*Chapter 7: Full*

*Here is the full chapter 7*




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Shikamaru..." Temari said through clenched teeth. Shikamaru sat on the bench availible, awaiting to be beaten to a pulp.

        In a flash, she ran over, and kissed him on the lips. "Oh Shikamaru! Your such a man" she screamed in pleasure.

         She squeezed him harder, and Shikamaru felt... weird. "Uhh. Temari?" he asked.

        Temari moved her mouth to his ear. "Play along." she whispered. Shikamaru was confused. Play along?

        "You... you asshole!" an enraged voice screamed. Shikamaru looked forward to see Ino, looking deadly, with Chouji Ackimichi behind her, eating some chips.

        Temari smiled. _Bingo_ she said slyly. Ino stomped over to Shikamaru, and smacked him hard.

          "Owwww! Shit." he yelled in pain. Ino was still angry, but she decided to take her anger out on Temari now.

          "And your a slut!" she hissed. Temari's expression changed to angry. "Fuck you!" she yelled.

           Ino clenched her fists, and sent a punch near her face. Temari easily blocked it.

            "Bitch!" Ino screeched. "Cunt!" Temari yelled. The battle stopped. Ino stood there, sobbing.

               "You..." she stuttered. "You... you... idiot!" she cried out, tears streaming down her face.

_Now she's crying!? Oh great._ Shikamaru thought, still on the floor.

           Temari watched as the blonde kunoichi as she ran away. Sakura watched her rival run away.

_Maybe I should go leave right now..._ the Haruno thought, as she tried to slip away.

              "Sakura." Temari said, not bothering to look her way. Sakura froze, and slowly turned her head to look at Temari.

              "Ummm. Yes Sabuka?" Sakura asked, nervous. Temari laughed. "You aren't leaving before we eat our food, are you?" she asked...




               After a sucky ramen dish, the trio left and went out to end the day. Shikamaru was so numb from the hits and bruises, that when he was smacked by Temari again for reasons unknown, he smiled.

                The three saw Shino Aburame and Hinata Hyuga sitting around, doing nothing.

                "Lets say hi!" Temari suggested, already grabbing Shikamaru's hand and running.

_Fuck._ The Nara grumbled. Sakura had to go along, or risk getting beaten up by the scary Temari.

                "Hey Hinata!" Temari cheerfully greeted. Hinata blushed, but gave a small wave.

                 Shino sat there, unmoved. Temari gave him a look of pure interest.

_Look at his ass._ Temari thought. She felt an animal intent inside of her, but then again, it was always present when she was in the presence of an attractive man, or just a man to be more truthful.

                  "Sooo. Who wants to go see a movie?" Temari suggested, sitting next to the Aburame, pretending to yawn, as she put her arm around the Aburame's neck.

                   Shino was unmoved. Temari was getting annoyed. _Time to bring out the big guns._

                   Temari yawned again, putting her legs on Shino's legs. "It's so boring today, isn't it Shino?" she asked.

                    Shino didn't move. Temari had had enough. "Enough of this..." she thought.

                    Temari tried to get up, but she accidentally, well, actually, it wasn't an accident, but she "accidentally" landed her face on Shino's lap.

                    "Ooops!" Temari said, sticking and twisting her tongue. Nobody could believe what they were seeing, yet still, Shino was unmoved.




     Hope you guys liked it .


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

That was funny!


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks. Thats all the chaps for tonight.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not going to review this right now for the heavy possibilty that I'm going to spell alot of things wrong. And that's because... well it is late afterall.

I'll break this down in the morning.


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah. I'm going offline now. Not cos I'm tired, cos I have to wake up early tomorrow.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

Me 2 gnite evrybody! *waves*


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

sorry i dind not post here but my friend got worl of worldcraft and weve been playing it.........sorry.


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Whazzup everyone?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 7, 2007)

gmorning everybody *waves*


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> Thanks. Thats all the chaps for tonight.



actually u posted that a 2 in the morning, sooo, that means no more chapters today?  i got ideas for a lemon, but i need time to write, like if my dad falls asleep for a couple hours


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

u guys are insane...i need some more ideas for my fanfic i got like the end of chapter 4 in my head but after that...hmm????


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Aww man, i didn't enjoy this chapter as much XD. The thing is, im all for shikaXtemari. I kinda disapprove how temari has a crush on shino..


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

it was s2pid but it was okay...i guess...
hope u guys wont mind me posting a small part of my fanfic here...im not sure wut should happen after that...

>>Ryo set Raja down and held out her hand to Kiba, then Akamaru jumped from Kiba’s hood to the ground in split seconds. Ryo and Kiba looked down at their friends, Raja and Akamaru circled around and around looking fiercely into each others eyes.<<


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

MUST HAVE MORE!IT IS SO GOOD!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

aw man so close to being the 1st 1 on page 16


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

LOLZ!Sorry!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

its ok u can really apologize by checkin out my fanfic and comment/critizize..a rep wud be nice 2...lolz


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

ASure Thing i will rep you back when my 24 hour restriction has expired


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

*okey dokee*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> *okey dokee*



Lol , by they way, your rep is void. I think you can't rep for a certain time limit.  You either need more posts, or have to be here longer.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

OK i'll be postin away...


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

so wats the skinny on the bee-boop?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

nothin's goin down vanilla face...lol...i'm not racist...please forgive me if u didnt find that remotely funny....gomen nasai....it's just that ur custom title says "cracker"....i'm sorry...i'm a horribl person aren't i


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

yes u r. now bend over


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

WTF...lolz...ur one out there dood..


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

where? my message was too short so i gotta add characters


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

im gonna go play diablo 2. CRACKAZ~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

man ya'll have posted alot while i was gone..............oh i liked when she was flirting with shino i wonder what was going inside shino's head then.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nothing...Absolutely nothing,that's how Shino is...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

well i wonder what hinata was thinking.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

"WTF?"
LOLZ!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

hey vance when the next chapter gonna be done.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 7, 2007)

Allright. Like I said I was going to review this chapter seriously. Seeing as I haven't been reviewing them lately, I'll try to add a few of the others in. Though they were pretty ok from time to time. As usual, I don't hold anything back.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter was pretty funny, if anything else. The concept and plot there, were allright. 

However, the language was pretty bad. There's alot of just awkward words that don't make a whole lot of sense.

["Shikamaru..." Temari said through clenched teeth. Shikamaru sat on the bench availible, awaiting to be beaten to a pulp.] 

I didn't get what that meant? By available do you mean like he was available to get his ass kicked? Or was the bench avaiable to be sat on? 

[Temari watched as the blonde kunoichi as she ran away. Sakura watched her rival run away.]

Your good at keeping a flow going between scenes, but it's little things like this that cause some who looks at it to have to break their chain of thought and correct it. The second sentence is a bit redundant. And the use of as in the first would have been right in both places if there was just one.

Of course grammatical errors like that are nothing to fret about. It's only serious ones that should be looked into.

There were also a few things that just didn't need to be said. And this is probably the more important of mistakes.

[ Shikamaru looked forward to see Ino, looking deadly, with Chouji Ackimichi behind her, eating some chips.]

perhaps it was just me. But Chouji had no real place being there in that sentence, all he did was really take away from how angry Ino would have been. Let alone eating a bag chips stereotypically. As writers, how we utilize everyword is pretty important and lends itself dramatically to the story.

'Make use of every word' as my own critic says. Though there's always going to be a difference in the level of relavancy between each and every word used. I'm a bit confused as to why it was important that Chouji was there with a bag of chips. Though it was more then likely for humor, it seemed alittle out of place.

There's a few other errors like these here or there. But the idea's pretty much the same. Your not a bad writer, and your ideas can be pretty funny from time to time. This part felt a bit clumsy as far as language used, and that was a bit disappointing.

Digressing from that to move to the actual plot. Which was funny, but well....

Shikamaru's dead on for the most part. Though he seems a bit grumbly, and always pissed off. There's a ways to go before his mood makes him look bad.

Ino's anger was also pretty funny. Though, you made her cry really easily as if you just wanted to get rid of her. I'm not sure if you wanted her to look like this, but she really served no other purpose then casual transition between the shop to the end of the chapter. Dodging the bullet so to speak.

The bullet was Temari. She went from about to maul him to kissing him. Which, as funny as it could have been, Had little to no explanation. 'Play along' was about it. And though there are many reasons why she'd do such a thing. It was left alone.

Temari is done decently. She's alot like what she's pictured to be for the most part. Bossy, tough, ruthless, even a bit jealous. However, she's still shallow, and slutty. The part with Shino ( who was done well) made her look kind of pathetic. And almost like she'd do anything to get in the pants of some good looking guy. And that's pretty distasteful.

That's about it... It wasn't terrible. But it left alot to be desired. I'm still curious to see what happens in the next chapter. 



 I apologize if it seems a bit brutal. As usual anyone is more then welcome to do this to anything I've written.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Allright. Like I said I was going to review this chapter seriously. Seeing as I haven't been reviewing them lately, I'll try to add a few of the others in. Though they were pretty ok from time to time. As usual, I don't hold anything back.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol how can you review a fanfic seriously? lol ok you go do that


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

wow...Hakanami...hey ur good at pickin that sorta stuff out....maybe you'll be a publisher...err...editer *gives big humongo smile*


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

damn it i'm not 1st on the page again


----------



## Dogma (Apr 7, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol how can you review a fanfic seriously? lol ok you go do that



It's easy. I don't know what he writes for, but I write to get better at it. Because it's my hobby. Some people have music, some have art. I've got writing or running, and I'm not doing the latter around a computer.

You review a fanfic like any other piece of literature. Is 'oh well it's just to screw around with' a good excuse? That may fly for some of y'all, but not me. A story is a story no matter what label you put on it. And if I have an opinion on where the story could be better, then I try within reason to help.

If Vance doesn't want me to review his story and critque it so he can make the next chapter better, then I've got no qualms. But until he says that, I'm going to read what he wrote, think about it, and then adress what I, in my own personal opinion, found wrong with it. So that hopefully next chapter will be different. If anything y'all should do the same (within reason).

I'm sorry if I come off as an ass, or anything like that. But well. Though I have fun with it, I still want to become a better writer. And I'm not so stuck up that if I think I can help someone get a bit better to just watch them and say nothing.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

it's okay...i don't hate you....ur not an ass in my bingo book...u just keep on giving editing tips...*smiles big for encougagement*


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

your not an ass in my bingo book either hakanmi. your more of a.....half a cheeze it.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

half a cheeze it...wow...dude wut goes thrw ur head...i mean really...ass catching on fire, to tellin me to bend over, then half a cheeze it...


----------



## Dogma (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah... lol the cheeze it thing was pretty...salmonking.

Not suprised  

By the way, what happened to Vance? I haven't seen him all day.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

how the hell did u get a cheeze it up ur nose


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

as 4 vance...who nose...maybe he died of heart attack...or a werewolf...or a vampire...or a assasin


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

well, if it was a vampire, he would ome back to life and be on all night(nothing different about that) a cheeze it monster would be cool, you know? it would like, come to life and shove cheeze itz up peoples noses. starting with hakanami


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, btw hakanami, the only way to prevent the cheeze it monster from shoving cheeseitz up ure nose is to update your idiots guide to troublesom woman story


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

OMG *starts shoving cheeseits up my nose* I Dont Want The Cheeze It Monster To Get Me!!!


JK....LOLZ


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

muhahaha by shoving cheeze itz volotarily up you nose you are lluring the cheeze it monster to you!! Quick!!! you must run outside and moon the passing cars!!! it is the only way!!!!!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

*RUNS outside starts mooning people in cars yeling "I don't want the cheeseit monster getting me*


JK...LOLZ...


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

okay, now your safe


----------



## Dogma (Apr 7, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> oh, btw hakanami, the only way to prevent the cheeze it monster from shoving cheeseitz up ure nose is to update your idiots guide to troublesom woman story



I'll get right on that lol. Wouldn't want to face the wrath of the cheeseit monster


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

IM SAFE...*PHEW*...i'm so releieved


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> IM SAFE...*PHEW*...i'm so releieved



LOL you will never be safe XD


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

hmmm.....i just had an idea for something


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

lol im readin this story and naruto got some of ero-senin's perversion by "second hand perversion"


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

oh check it out! im first on the page!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

AHH stop the spam and just wait for the stupid chapter


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

but im bored and i cant kill durial with my assasin on diablo


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

well spamming and double posting gets on peoples nerves which if you haven't noticed you tripled posted.


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

lol, been out all day.

   K, Hakanami: I really apprectiate your review, and I admit, I did that chapter a littl bit poorly.

    As for the Temari part, I put her there as a slut to show that she is a problemed child. If some man doesn't give her attention, then she gets angry over it, because she doesn't have a mom at this part of her life "a very important point for women" she doesn't know how to approach men, so she decides to make them her bitch.

       Some mistakes were made because I was in a haze. Tonight I might update, and I'll make it more crafty and realistic.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> LOL you will never be safe XD





i wanna be safe *sniffles* *starts crying rapidly*


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

so when is your next chapter.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 7, 2007)

you guys are weird.


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Next chap up tonight.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> you guys are weird.



i know i hate when people spam like that................this thread is suppose to be about vance's fanfic.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

do u no how bad i feel..for being like the only chick who actually hangs here...around a bunch of idiots...but then again its totally worth having good friends...i luv u guys....*sniffle*


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

lol, were weird, but luvable. But were bad boys too.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> do u no how bad i feel..for being like the only chick who actually hangs here...around a bunch of idiots...but then again its totally worth having good friends...i luv u guys....*sniffle*



well there is another girls on this thread but she's offline.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

but i'm like the only who actually stays here for u guys


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah... ahhh, bored.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

me to and i just now got on.


----------



## Vance (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm checking my forum. :lol


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

i'm bored...and pissed
(my brother and his stupid friends keep implying that i like Sasuke...i want to kill them...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

If my bro was doing that I would have POUNDED him to a Pulp by now....


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 7, 2007)

if i had a brother or sis and they were saying i like sakura, temari, ayame, i would be ok with it unless they told kids in school.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey if vance and shika wanna get e-married then why not marry each other? i get to pick the stripper for the bachalor party though!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

ALRIGHTY THEN![Wait,Vance might kick our asses for this]
Shit...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> hey if vance and shika wanna get e-married then why not marry each other? i get to pick the stripper for the bachalor party though!


what brought that up?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not a Clue!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

i was readin the little thingy under your names-actually i change that- namez, yeah thats much cooler


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

ok lets stop spamming and start talking about the next chapter.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm, you guys make me feel oddly happy inside


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

wo, im not into that kinda marrige dude, i'm strait, sorry. but u should talk to the cheeze it monster. i heard hes hiding in the closet(wo, bad pun)


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Your gay salmon. :rofl :rofl :rofl Jokin.

     Hmmm, Hakanami has been viewing this thread for a while, another long message?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

oh no!!!hakanami got eatin by the cheeze it monster and left his computer on  that bastard is wasteing electricity


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Vance said:


> lol, been out all day.
> 
> K, Hakanami: I really apprectiate your review, and I admit, I did that chapter a littl bit poorly.
> 
> ...



Again, at least your receptive of it. Though I'll admit I got a bit carried away myself. I should have lightened up.

Good explaination on the Temari part. I hadnt thought about it from that angle. 

Um...I think that's it. I'm going to send a PM in a few, about some other things fanfic wise. But for this threads sake I'm not going to say it here.

Even though y'all do pretty much talk about anything and everything random.

Edit: I use Firefox. So I just sort of leave the tab open and refresh it everyonce in awhile.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Random is the genre of this fanfic. :rofl


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

okay, so in vance's other thing thats got all the lemons in it, what does it mean by "hinata used her hyuga powers to rip her bra off" because last i checked the gental fist is meant for disrupting chakara, not fufilling bedroom fantasys


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

hey hakanami when it says your veiwing this thread are you just typing a post


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

You likely that fanfic I made, eh salmon?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> okay, so in vance's other thing thats got all the lemons in it, what does it mean by "hinata used her hyuga powers to rip her bra off" because last i checked the gental fist is meant for disrupting chakara, not fufilling bedroom fantasys



sorry for double posting but what are you talking about?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah i like that lemony thread, u should do a kurinai hinata one. and if u dont dam it i will >;(


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

WTF Is going On?!?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

I get it allright... I write long posts --;

I said before it's because of firefox and the tab function. So I don't have to pay attention and can just refresh when I come back from doing other things.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

DONT ASK!! SMELL~~~~~


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

WTF???.......


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

This fanfic already hit 20 pages... ummm... Wow.

   lol.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah but u havent fill up even ONE page with the actual fanfic-through no falt of my own


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

LOLZ!Good Night guys,see you in the A.M....Wait,it's already A.M LOLZ!See you tommorow...


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Bye bye Smith,


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> WTF Is going On?!?



i really don't know.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

omg im readin this hilarios fanfic called "mating season" you guys gotta read it, its awsome and i havnt even read any lemon yet


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Later,I look forward to more of your crazy fan-fic,and the topic...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> I get it allright... I write long posts --;
> 
> I said before it's because of firefox and the tab function. So I don't have to pay attention and can just refresh when I come back from doing other things.



a wasn't saying it in a bad way i'm just wondering why your veiwing and saying nothing.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

ahhh, waitin for a new spark of interesting thought to appear in my mind, notin so far.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

maybe you should have a cene where shikamru and temari have sex unless you want that at the ending of the story.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

That was a little too uhhh... PG+19, maybe PG+20? I am updating now.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

omg did u read that thing yet? i cant breath and im on 3/20 chapters


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 8, 2007)

I have read all 23 chapters of "The Mating Frenzy"


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

iv'e only read the first i'll read the rest tommorrow............i gots to go now bye.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

*Chapter 8, don't kill me*

*This is a few days after the Shino inccident, so here we go.*


          Chapter 8 for my ShikaXTemari story, _Changes_



*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari was still deciding on which dress to wear during the day when Shikamaru barged into the apartment room, looking a little disappointed.

         "Whats wrong dickface?" Temari asked, seeing if the shirt looked good with her jeans.

          Shikamaru rolled his eyes. "Are you ready to go yet, I've been waiting for three hours, plus you've messed the room up with your clothes Temari." Shikamaru complained.

          Temari rolled her eyes. She decided that this dress looked fine on her, and she decided to wear it.

            "Uhhh, aren't you going to the bathroom to change it, or not?" Shikamaru asked, covering his eyes a bit as she began to unbutton her pajamas.

              Temari shrugged. "This is my room, so I can do anything I want here. YOU, however, have no control over this place, and therefore, should live with the consequences in here." she said in a "smart" tone.

             Shikamaru though of seeing the Sabuka naked, and then he thought of what would happen if he did stay here, what would SHE do to him, anyway?

            "I'll leave, and save myself from being beaten to death." he said aloud, as he left. Temari shrugged. "Suit yourself." she said.




              The two ninja left the apartment, and went off to the Hokage office. "Today we have a meeting with Tsunade." Temari informed the Nara as she bit into her apple that she was consuming for breakfast.

             Shikamaru groaned. This was getting waaay too annoying. The two entered the office, and took a seat next to the Hokage.

             "Nara, Sabuka, good to see you." Tsunade greeted cheerfully. Temari smiled, and tapped Shikamaru as if warning him to smile as well.

             Tsunade took out the papers that she needed to show them. "Okay... What you guys need to do today is complete this form." Tsunade said.

            Temari took one, and Shikamaru lazily opened his hand, expecting the Hokage to give him one.

            Shikamaru began to read it over, and then, began to question it. "Wait, why does it want to know which kunoichi in Konoha do I find most attractive? And why does it want me to leave a description of how I feel about her?" Shikamaru asked.

              Tsunade smiled. "You see, just in case you don't come back from this mission, we are permitted to leave your ninja artillery and awards to the female you like the most." Tsunade explained.

               Temari was puzzled. "Why do I have to put the most attractive boy in Konoha/Sand Village? I have siblings." she said. Tsunade smiled. "Well, we are strictly permitted to make sure the heir to your ninja ID is a non-family member." she said.

                Temari filled the form out, and handed it to her. Shikamaru took his time, and finished it off in a hour. "Thank you you two, thats all you need to do, this meeting is now at a close." Tsunade announced.

               The two left the Office, and went out to the park. "So, uh, Shikamaru..." Temari asked. Shikamaru looked at her.

                 "What?" he asked. Temari smiled. "Who did you put as the most attractive girl in Konoha?" Shikamaru smiled a bit.

                   "Well. Since I am training to be an ANBU Captain, I began hanging out with Anko Mitarashi." Shikamaru said.

                   Temari frowned. "And, well. Every once in a while... Anko would give me... a uh... how do you say? Hand-job on the side." he said.

                   Temari's eyebrows twitched. Shikamaru smiled. "She's a real hotty, and her hand jobs are enjoyable." the Nara informed.

                     Temari twitched. "Thats... Thats... Thats... Thats nice." she said. Shikamaru looked at the Sabuka, who seemed to be a little stunned. "Are you okay?" he asked. Temari nodded. "Yes, I've never been better. Can I go to the bathroom for a second?" she asked. Shikamaru was a little puzzled, but said "Okay."





                    Anko Mitarashi was happily powdering her nose. Tonigh she had a big date with Kakashi, and she wasn't about to look like a tramp, at least not until they made it to the bed.

                    She had to admit, she kind of missed her little hubby Shikamaru. She loved sneaking her hand around his pants, but he was a kid, and Anko needed a man.

                   There was a loud noise coming from a few meters outside of the girls public bathroom. "Now who is that?" she asked.

                     Anko walked over just to see an angry Temari Sabuka. "You!" Temari pointed at Anko, as she punched her hard in the face.

                    "Owww! What the hell is your problem bitch?" Anko asked, rubbing her cheek.

                   Temari went in for another hit, but Anko dodged it and socked Temari with a punch, and then a kick to the stomach.

                    "How do you like me know? You my bitch now." Anko yelled. Temari tried to get up. "I won't let you take Shikamaru! He's my man!" she screamed, as she ran to knock Anko out.

                   The two kunoichi were brawling for a good 40 minutes, when Shikamaru came in to see them.

                    "Uhh, Temari?" he whsipered. He heard the sounds of laughing and a girl screaming. 

                    "You keep your fucking hands off me beytach!" Anko screamed as she pulled Temari's hair.

                      Shikamaru watched this, and got nervous. "No! No! Anko is in her beserk mode! She's going to rape me!" he cried in his mind.

                      Anko banged Temari's face onto the tile floor, and then, she looked to see the Nara.

                       "You! I want your flesh now!" she exclaimed, as she rushed to chase him.

_Oh crap._ he thought as he tried to outrun the crazy Mitarashi.

                        Shikamaru began to cry out. "Help me oh god!" he screamed. Anko used her snake jutsus to capture the Nara and cut off his throat long enough to catch him.

                       She rested her body on his. "Now your mine!" she said in a crazed tone, ready to rape the Nara.

                       "No..." he cried a little. _Bang_ a loud bang was heard as Anko plopped to the floor.

                       Shikamaru opened his eyes a bit to see Kakashi over him, lifting Anko.

                       "Ka...Kakashi?" he said. Kakashi nodded. "Hmmm. It seems you set Anko on a beserk rampage. Nice job kid." he said.

                       Shikaamru got up. "Sorry that I have to leave you with the sex-crazy bitch he said.

                         Kakashi looked at Anko, and thought about how he would spend the rest of his day.

                         "Oh, don't worry, I should be thanking you." Kakashi said, laughing a bit. Shikamaru finally caught on to what Kakashi was talking about, and gagged.

                       "Well, I better be going, heres a few dollars, buy Temari sme lunch." Kakashi smiled, waving goodbye. Shikamaru held the money in his hand. "Oh boy, what about Temari?" he thought.




   Please respond to the fic, thanks.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

so what IS the skinny on the bee-bop, mistro?


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

???? I don't know what you are saying at all dude.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

i got a really funny quote "so cute you could just throw up"


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

I luv that Gaara sig, salmonking2.


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

....AMAZING!i started reading the Fanfic yesterday and i say: PWNAGE!
keep up the damned good work!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

i do pwn, dont i?


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks man, that means a lot. I'll be updating it more rapidly now. *reps*


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> i do pwn, dont i?



you got evidence of it?


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think he does.


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

well,i hope he doesnt or he can expect a Kage Bunshin No Jutsu Kick ^^


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Much better...

It seems a bit like a deja vu though. Like the first time I wrote an elaborate review and then you made a chapter that was much better. I kinda don't feel like writing a long review either. It's not really needed either. A few things here or there, but not enough to take prevelance(spelling?) over a job well done.

And in response to that PM (too lazy to go through the boxes and what not.) It kind of tied into what I could say here.  Everytime I think I know how things are going to be, it changes and things get suprising and interesting. 

Looking forward to Chapter 9.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

So, is the story flowing well or is it slowly dying?


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

well i sure hope it isnt dying,its awesome so far,loved the Shino part by the way


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

I loved adding that part, especially since Shino is one of my fav characters.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Vance said:


> So, is the story flowing well or is it slowly dying?



It's a bit jumpy. But far from dying...


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Give me one suggestion, maybe an idea of how the next chap should be, and I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

I laugh and laugh. And whenever there is no update i just check to see kermit bang the crap out of a piggy....


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

lol, it's a bunny, he's having fun with a bunny. :rofl  :rofl


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

hmmmm...Shino is good,only he looked like crap in part 1,i hope to see an update soon,cant wait to see what happens


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

I am thinking on adding a bigger relationship between Shikamaru and Temari.


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

smart....truly smart,cause now their relation is like a big pile of crap


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Well as far as the next chapter goes, a scene between the two of them for lunch would probably work. Like... seeing as they caused such a ruckus at the ramen shop they decided to eat lunch somewhere else and just sorta go from there. I mean, it's riddled with possibilites. Although that's probably more romance then anything else.

Btw, Vance I forgot to ask if you ever checked out my fanfic? I kinda wanted to know what you thought about something I wrote for a change.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

I was reading your Idiots Guide To Troublesome Women, and I must say, it is a true winner. The characters in the story act like the ones in the show, not like the ones people make them to be.

    It seems really long, plus I heard you might make 50 chapters? I'll always be a fan of your fanfictions, and your reviews, Hakanami.

      Thsi fic might go up to 20 chaps maximum. I want to work on my newest fanifc: The 6th Kazekage and the Legend of Team 15. salmonking has already spammed it a lot, but It might live.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah, thanks. I was trying to get that kind of realistic look out of it, I'm glad I didn't completely fail. And it is pretty long, and going to be longer lol. I mean I do write longwinded posts afterall, what do you expect? The 50 chapters thing was wrong and is still crazy though, I was still just trying to say I was 50% complete with that particular chapter but eh... 

Digressing from that. I didn't know that was yours. I guess I'm so used to not really looking at some of the other fanfics I missed it. It's good that you've got another fanfic going. I've been tempted to start another here or there but well.   
I've got a bad track record of finishing stories that I don't focus on. (3 for 17 original stories, and I never took "Ashes of Winter" past the third chapter because no one really gave a damn.) 

Anyways, I'll check it out in a little bit, and if you want I'll give a full review. Your call, of course. My apologies on Salmon spamming it up though lol. I'm glad mine isn't full of anything than updates and chapter remarks.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

I made over 20 fics, barely any of them made it big. So a few days ago, I decided to really focus on this fic. That other fic I added, but nobody reviewed it. salmon just spams it....


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

That's just how things go sometimes, though it really sucks.

I'll get on the new one. Sooner or later someones bound to read it. 

That is a bad thing about these forums though, you never know who actually reads what. That's why I like fanfiction.net more as a publishing device. At least then you can count hits, and make reasonable assumptions from there.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Exactly, only thing is, I cannot log into fanficition.net. Wow, 22 pages...


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

22 pages already!? damn you need to make a update,the last update was about 3/4 pages ago!


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Whoa! Really. I'm on your forum, now, dude/


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

i know i know!,damn it im so dumb,time to get my Admin Squad together!


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

We'll make it better. Do you want the skin to be green, or red?


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

i prever BLOODY red....i like red...blood red....messa drink bloody red *drools*


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Blood it is then.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

I got no idea what y'all are talking about...But I finished a review for the other fic. Go ahead and check it out when you feel like it.

Funny thing actually, I started having ideas for a new fic about mid review. Thanks lol. I probably won't write it though. It seems kinda far fetched.

By the way, Why can't you log in to fanfiction.net?


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

It says it'll send me a message on my email, but it never comes. Once, it did come, but I had to wait a week to post a story, and after my week, it says I cannot use this invalid profile. I made a new one, I really want to join ff.net. I am updating my other fic now.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

you guys have 22 pages, but like 10 of those pags are straight spam, retartedness, my luv for stuff, and cheezeit monsters...u guys shud get an award


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

*Chapter 9 1/2*

*Here is chapter 9, a few days later. Temari is okay, but she did beat the shit out of Shikamaru, though.*





*Spoiler*: __ 



"Where are we going now?" Temari asked the Nara. Shikamaru groaned a bit.

      "We were going to breakfast at the ramen shop, but ever since I saw Ayame "having fun", I decided to pass on that place." Shikamaru told her.

        Temari laughed a bit. The sun's rays were nice and warm. Even Shikamaru had to admit; he was having a good time so far.

         The two went to the "Breakfast Bar". It was a small little place that had great breakfast, for a great price.

         Temari chose a seat, right next to the window, because she wanted everyone to see HER being escorted by Shikamaru.

          The waiter walked over to the young ninjas. "Hey guys, my name is Steve, and I'll be your host for today, okay?" he asked.

           Temari tried to be all "polite" by smiling, but she really was getting irritated by the man's "cheery" nature. _Wow is he so happy in the morning?_ she asked herself.

            "Yes, umm... I will be having the breakfast salad with dressing and a cup of orange juice." she smiled.

              Steve nodded and wrote it down. "And you, sir?" he asked. Shikamaru looked at his menu. "I'll have the breakfast burrito, with orange juice, thanks." he said. The waiter nodded. "I'll have your food ready, as well as your orange juices done in a sec, thanks for eating at the Breakfast Bar." the waiter said.






       *I have to go eat dinner, when I get back, I'll finish it. Happy Easter!*


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, we should. I will add the last part of chapter 9 after my dinner.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER every body


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER InLoveWithShikaMe, Ninjaguiden, and Tenchu Neji!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

Salmonking2 u r scring the shit out of me i mean i posted in Her deal,His way (Naruto/Sakura) and you post the cheese it monster is gonna get me...i almost had a heart attack...u fuckin stalker


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

salmonking is too weird for me.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

i am thoughly flippin out right now...i thought i was gonna die ...hey um..wen vance finishes his FF were will all u guys hang out...i hate wen friends split apart like in Samurai Champloo the end...when Fuu,Mugen,and,Jin all split up 
*snniffless*


----------



## Revan (Apr 8, 2007)

Relax dude...everything will be ok,we not Samurai ^^ and i hope it will not be finished for a looooong time


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

O man, this aint good. Temari is gonna be pissed


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Y'all will probably find some kind of other place to go. But that should be worried about at some other time, Vance did say he'd make this 20 chapters max and he's got another one up too.

Btw, There isn't really enough to review in that little exerpt. But there wasn't anything really wrong with it. It sets up what could be done in the next scene nicely. So lets see what you do.

On a side note, inspiration hit yesterday and I ended up writing this Outline for another fic. I'll PM it too you so I can find out whether or not you think someone else would read it or not.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice update, Vance


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

*The end of chapter 9.*

*This fic ends at around chapter 20. Not too long. After this, I will make a fanfic with Sasuke and Sakura.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



"So, when are we going on this huge mission anyway?" Shikamaru asked. Temari sighed. "We still have about 2 weeks, let me enjoy my stay here." she said.

    Shikamaru rolled his eyes. Temari relaxed her head against the window. "What ever happened to Kankuro, anyway?" Shikamaru asked.

   Temari shrugged, a feeling a little bad because she made a big scene over something so small like a little fight they had.

    "I hope he doesn't get into any trouble." Shikamaru exhaled. Temari nodded. "He's probably trying to meet some women, unless he's already with a new girlfriend."

    Shikamaru lit his ciggerate. "So, what is this mission about, anyway?" he asked the Sabuka.

      Temari sat up straight. "Well, to be honest, I'm a little confused with it myself. You see, when Kankuro and Gaara came here a few weeks ago, before my stay here, they concluded that they found some sort of "den". They also said that there were theives there that had stolen some scrolls, one of which had a large, red marking on the outside." Temari explained.

     Shikamaru nodded. "So, why don't they send more ninja than just us?" he asked. Temari shrugged again. "I don't know, thats one question I cannot answer." she said truthfully.

     Shikamaru sighed, as he looked over to see the chef's cooking somke burritos. _One of them is mine..._ he thought, eagerly waiting for his food.

     The minutes went by, and finally, their orange juice arrived. "Here we go guys... Two freshly squeezed orange juices, and your breakfast will be here soon."

         Shikamaru took his, not acknowledging the awaiter, however, Temari had to smile and sip hers slowly.

         Shikamaru finished his quickly, but Temari took her time, enjoying the taste. "This juice is fantastic!" Temari smiled. Shikamaru rolled his eyes, again. Temari was always trying to start a boring conversation with him.

         After a few more minutes, their food arrived. "About time..." Shikamaru said aloud. The waiter gave him a dirty look, but was happy when Temari thanked him with  a smile.

         The two began to eat their food. As always, Shikamaru finished his quickly, while Temari took her time. 

          "Ahhh. That was good." Shikamaru grunted as he layed back. Temari didn't even finish her drink when Shikamaru began to feel annoyed. "Are you almost done?" he asked. Temari giggled. "Not even close Nara." Shikamaru groaned. _How troublesome_ he thought as he closed his eyes to sleep.





    Finally finished. I was working on my forums during most of it


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

lol balancing a forum life and fanfic life seems difficult


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Not much to say. It was done very well.

It was good to keep the plot in the mind of the reader. I kinda expected you to go with a conflict between Steve and Temari if not just for a second. but thinking more into it and what actually happened I'm glad that you didn't. Another pointless conflict would have been kind of funny, but redundant nonetheless. 

Um... the chapter flowed pretty well. Good idea on making Temari very slow to enjoy her food. She's normally written as very controlling and bossy, and a good thing to keep in mind about that is that contrlling people tend to take their time. Making full use of whatever it is in front of them.  I'm glad to see you put that in this chapter.

Be sure to read over your previous chapters when you get a chance. 10 tends to be a milestone for most chapters, I went with  a more somber chapter  seeing as it was crucial towards feelings, relationships, and the next part of the setting. However, my pacings much slower, and things aren't as erratic. Still if you can try to keep in mind when and where things have been stepped over in the past so you can get a better look of what to do next. (Not sure if that made a whole lot of sense but, it's just one of the oddly wise things that I think up.)

Looking forward to see what you do next.

On a side note. I'm going to send you the beta chapter of "Teishoku No Juujika" when I finish it up. I'm not that comfortable with putting it up here or fanfiction.net, and possibly wasting my time with it until I get some feedback from at least another writer. Thanks though, I do feel a bit more confident.

That and what's an Astronomical level?


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

It means "amazingly high" It means extremely good. I am sending you a preview of what my next fanfic will be.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

amazingly high...like high like clouds...or high like marajuana


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Clouds ILWSM.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

oh...clouds...they make bunny shapes...and cows


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

The First Annual Fanfiction Tournament is open! Consider entering! If someone here joins, I'll update the fanfic.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

Vance said:


> The First Annual Fanfiction Tournament is open! Consider entering! If someone here joins, I'll update the fanfic.



When will your next chapter be released?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

lol that's a good way to go insane fast... reading dozens of dozens of fics  

Still could be fun... I'll think about it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 8, 2007)

Next chap will be up later.


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*just stares at the screen* This is the most randomess thread i have ever read........... but really really awesome *thumbs up*


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

i see you all survived the night without the cheeze it monster getting you. but nobody makes it past the 2nd day, so sleep with your lights on


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

No monsters can defeat a ninja like me


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread REEKS of AWESOME!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

the cheese it monster does not enjoy awsome.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

im gonna be first on next page


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

i shall not be pre-empted!!


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*Gasp* not the cheese it monster


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

im gonna try to get a picture of a cheeze it, that way all of you know what to fear


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Cheezit Monster,That's Bullsh*it.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

the cheese it monster shall devour you while you sleep


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll kick the cheezit monster's ASS!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

wow this thread has became 10 % FANFIC and 0% spam


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

i got a picture of teh cheese itz monsters cousin, the rtz cracker monster


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

yes, but we still love it


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

oh yeah, how do u resize stuff?


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

resize stuff how?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

noooooo...not the rtz cracker monster!!!!!!!....LOLZ


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

like, so the fcking pisture isnt the size of the screen


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*evil glare* well you don't have to be rude about it, just go to pait, and open that picture, then go up at the top bar and hit image, then click stretch/swrew, and it's pretty explanitory.


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

that should be paint, sorry


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah salmonking be nice...he/she's an academy student dude...at least show some kindness...
by the way ino shika cho(& Asuma) have u seen my fanfic??


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

inlovewithshikame, i am a girl, and i have read your story. pretty good actually


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

..sorry bout that he/she thing...yay...my story is good...i hear more and more and get inspired...


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

it's ok, ( the he/she thingy, i mean, i would've been mad at you if you called me a guy, so thats a good way to play it safe)


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

eeeeeeeeyyyy(fonzie style) wut's goin on


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

it's ok , ya know the he/she thing, cuz i would've got mad at you if you called me a guy


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

dudet ^ you 2x posted


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

* checks* AAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhh , i'm so sorry, i didn't know ooppppps


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

it's all okay cause everyone in this thread has some type of mistake or problem goin on..mainly Salmonking2


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

* check left and right* do you think salmon king is still mad at me/ I hope not, it's not my fault i'm slow..... it's the stupid commercials, i blame them


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

no way...have u read his post...ur in the clear


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

* let's out breath* good, or else he might send out the cheese it monster to get me * shivers*


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

errr im angry >;(


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

ooookkkkkkiiiieeee dokie now...sorry about salmonking2 has major issues don't mind him...just fear his food monsters


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

* puppy dog pout* please don't be angry at me


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*sigh* oh well *sniffle*


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

u shud be foriven...i mean really it's not like she offended u by calling u a spamming stalking dick


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you *bows down* you have wise reasoning (sound like an old chinese man)


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

WOOOOO...i like wen people praise me makes me feel special


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

Well i hope feel speacial, cuz my dad only calls me speacial ed


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm tired of all this CHEEZIT and RITZ MONSTER SHIT,I'm goin' to kill them both!


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

no, no one can kill the cheese it monster. it's unstoppable


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

O Rly?Watch Me...**Eats CHEEZIT MONSTER**


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*eyes wide open* well i never thought of that before


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

yay *jumps for joy* my other post was first on the page


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 8, 2007)

stop being on the 1st page i wanna be on the 1st page


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

sorry not this time


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys are weird, but your my friends, so I'll overlook your weirdness.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

LOLZ!!!.....


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

yay!!!!!!!!!!! *jumps for joy, and stars running around, but trips on an imageinary gnome* Shit i know that would happen


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

how come everytime i'm gone for a while every thing good ya'll talk about i miss i had to go to a family reunion oh but i did catch up on the fanfic.


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*bows* I am terribly sorry for you, and hope in the furture, you will not miss none of the juciness that is talked about in this thingy


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 8, 2007)

HE ATE THE CHEEZE-IT MONSTER!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

can i post yet or is my computer still messed up?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> HE ATE THE CHEEZE-IT MONSTER!



**Munching RITZ MONSTER**And now I'm finishing off this F*cker!


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*bows to agent smith* you are my hero


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> can i post yet or is my computer still messed up?



my computer waz messed up to it  wouldn't let me got on all morning today this is my first time on today.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

oh yeah, that was annoting, actually a little while ago it wasnt letting me post


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

*pokes salmonking2* are you still mad at me


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) said:


> *bows to agent smith* you are my hero



Got any other food monsters to eat?I'LL KILL 'EM ALL!


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2007)

what about the easter bunny? he scares me


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 8, 2007)

Settle, Agent_Smith. You killed them all, unless salmonking2 creates more.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

**Roasting Easter Bunny on a Stick**
Who likes roasted rabbit?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres the first part of a stoopid story i started writeing, vance if u want ill take it off your thread



*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi and kisame came to a halt in a clearing. they had been running for two days. kisame let out a sigh and sank to the ground.

"don't let your gaurd down kisame,"said itachi,"we might not be as safe as we think."

Of course, as soon as he had said it, two nachos covered in cheese buried themselve into the tree itachi had been standing in front of less than a second ago.

"wow your fast for nail polish wearing boy" said the nacho throwing shinobi.

"i'll have you know this is the finest nail polish money can buy" said itachi, without losing his cool."quick! kisame! get him!"

"hahaha"chuckled the shinobi,"would you be so quick to challenge the strongest of the jinkoichi?"

kisame started making hand signs
"shit"thought the shinobi, who started making hand signs as well.

"water style! Water dragon missel!" yealled kisame.

"cheese style! cheesy nacho flood!"yelled the strange shinobi


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

oh yeah how do u spell the name of the dudes who got demons inside 'em?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

WTF!?!??!??!
Oooohhhh...**Eats Nacho People**


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey! do not eat the shinobi from the village hidden in the nachos!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry,but I can't resist *NACHOS*!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

"i like nachos" Quote from:FRED FRED BURGER


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fred Fred Burger-I found the nachos!Yes!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 8, 2007)

dam it i try writeing something serius and this is what i get. i wish hakanami would just come along and thrash it.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

fred fred burger-i can stick two fingers in my belly button


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Serious?Dude you posted something about Freakin' nacho people! LOLZ!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

when was that suppose to take place though.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread is screwed up and I LIKE IT!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

me to but i can't wait to see what happens between temari and shikamru


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Me niether....


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> Me niether....



i  don't think that made sence.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

LOLZ!I gotta go,goodnight guys!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> LOLZ!I gotta go,goodnight guys!



bye hope you dream about beating up some nacho ninja's.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2007)

Eh? 

I go away for a bit, and y'all get like 3 more pages. Each probably filled with nothing useful I'm sure


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 8, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Eh?
> 
> I go away for a bit, and y'all get like 3 more pages. Each probably filled with nothing useful I'm sure



yep that happened to me to i was gone all  day and i think it grew four pages while i was gone.


----------



## Revan (Apr 9, 2007)

holly crap....3 f*ckin pages of spam!?....ehhh....AAAAAHH THE CRAP MONSTER!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

i'll kill him tommorrow when he digests you.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

watever crakerz. im writeing more about the cheese shinobi. they're kool and you know it


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 9, 2007)

I LIKE CHEESE. *starts chaseing the nacho ninja*


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, 6 pages of useless fucking crap... Ummm, if this Fanfic gets deleted, I uh, am not continuing it...


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 9, 2007)

* bows head in shame * i'm sorry, want a nacho *hand you a nacho*


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Who wants a Kankuro and Ayame fanfiction?!?!?!


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 9, 2007)

is that the girl with the em vibrater


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah. After this, Ill either create a SasuSaku, or a KankAyame, which would you choose.


  Also, in chapter 10, I want it to be special. Give me some suggestions for the next, uhh... "making love scene" give me some couples, and give me a character to put in next.


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 9, 2007)

there hasn't been no mention of neji and tenten in the story, that might be a couple you could add.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I luv that couple, they'll be in chapter 10.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

i'd choose a naruto and ayame fanfic.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Okaaayyy....Whatever you say man,though I wonder when Vance will update because this thread is going nowhere fast....


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah he was on about an hour ago.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 9, 2007)

Make a NaruSaku fic.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dude,your sig is gone....


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

who's mine.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah it says something about high-bandwidth.It has that gay yellow frog on it.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

oh yeah i know i'm gonna ask for another gif once i know what it should be.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I might make a Changes Part 2, but I'll see. After this, I want to make a Kakashi and Ayame fic for my new FC.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> I might make a Changes Part 2, but I'll see. After this, I want to make a Kakashi and Ayame fic for my new FC.



that would be great about kakashi and  ayame.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, no underaged limit for the fic.... ooh!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Hey, no underaged limit for the fic.... ooh!



what does that mean.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Nevermind dude...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

so when are you going to start it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm typing Changes now, and the Kakashi and Ayame fic will be up after this. Changes Part Two will be up after the Kakashi and Ayame fic.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

cool can't wait..................oh just wondering what's the website to see which naruto character you are or who you love.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah what he said...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

hey agent smith do you want to read the ayame and kakashi fanfic.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

If it has hentei he does.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

if it has hentai anybody would want to read it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

So true Itach.U


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

oh vance did you answere my question yet............about the website.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> If it has hentei he does.



Where would you get off making that assumption about me?
But still very true,there isn't a person who wouldn't....


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I think it is Naruto-Kun.com. You can also get one at [Blocked Domain], and NarutoFever.com I belive.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

thanx i'll try it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Man, this fic is empy. I hope it doesn't die.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ya Damn Skippy we won't let it die!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well it said i'm lee..................what website do you go to see who you love..................oh and i think  you should  start you ayame and kakashi fic.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah, it'll die out, besides, Changes is extremely close to being finished.

      Here is a few sentences of it, I am nearly done with the 10th chapter. Check it out:


    Changes: Chapter 10.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru Nara and Temari Sabuka decided that the day was boring and they should do something crazy, well, Temari thought they should do something wild and crazy.

         "How about we go to the mall? I haven't been there since the first day of this damned trip and I heard that they got a new shoe department." the Sabuka suggested.

          Great Shikamaru though. Another day wasted for him. He dreamed of sitting on the highest mountain peak and just lying down, letting the sun tan his skin and the clouds soothe his body.

         "A shinobi has got to deal with troublesome things once and a while with a smile on their face, even if it is a troublesome women." Shikamaru father had told him all the time.

         "I guess it was true, then." Shikamaru said to himself as they walked close to the Konoha Mall. 

     Temari immediatly ran toward the shop called "Deals and Discounts" It's the place where Shikamaru hated the most. It had prissy, purple curtains around the windows, and little mechanical birds chirping and screaming the entire time.

       "I'll be staying outside." Shikamaru announced, but Temari had ideas of her own. "Oh no you don't little boy. YOU have to pay for this, and I am not leaving the clothes hidden behind a wall just to go wake up your lazy ass." she said dragging him along.





  Remember, that is a small part of what the real story is.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

i thought it was ok.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bitchin'!

Naruto fever . com I think, for Itachi U,


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, he made one already,I think/


----------



## shika_girl (Apr 9, 2007)

I love this page


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Why is that?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

@shika girl-nice avi.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

Aye. 

I noticed your style of writing has changed just a little bit. Either that or I haven't seen your last chapter in like 4 pages lol. 

It was allright though. That's alot more of the ShikaxTema or Shikaxanyone I like.

About this fic dying, I guess that sortof thing happens. I don't know I haven't been on the fanfic forum for over a month. Still, I'm sure you'll get another fanfic that we flock too. Espicially with the tournament going, that's going to be riddled with ideas and inspirations. Or something like that. It'll all pan out I'm sure.


I wish "Teishoku" would liven up alittle bit, but I guess such a thing is to be expected. The first couple of reviews are always the most arduous on the writer.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I know, it does look kinda cool.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

man i can't  wait for the ayame and kakashi fic.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Vance, When you finish all the chapters, can you put all of them in file, zip it, then upload it?


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

*Chapter 10! Halfway to the end!*

Here is the long awaited Chapter 10, read and love it.





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shikamaru Nara and Temari Sabuka decided that the day was boring and they should do something crazy, well, Temari thought they should do something wild and crazy.

         "How about we go to the mall? I haven't been there since the first day of this damned trip and I heard that they got a new shoe department." the Sabuka suggested.

          Great Shikamaru though. Another day wasted for him. He dreamed of sitting on the highest mountain peak and just lying down, letting the sun tan his skin and the clouds soothe his body.

         "A shinobi has got to deal with troublesome things once and a while with a smile on their face, even if it is a troublesome women." Shikamaru father had told him all the time.

         "I guess it was true, then." Shikamaru said to himself as they walked close to the Konoha Mall. 

     Temari immediatly ran toward the shop called "Deals and Discounts" It's the place where Shikamaru hated the most. It had prissy, purple curtains around the windows, and little mechanical birds chirping and screaming the entire time.

       "I'll be staying outside." Shikamaru announced, but Temari had ideas of her own. "Oh no you don't little boy. YOU have to pay for this, and I am not leaving the clothes hidden behind a wall just to go wake up your lazy ass." she said dragging him along.

        Two hours later, Temari came back to the cash register just to see the lazy Nara snoozing near the entrance of the store.

        "Shika... Maru!!!" she grunted as she hid her clothes behind a wall to go and beat up the lazy ninjas ass.


          After Temari had spent $120 dollars on clothes that she will stash in her closet and never see again, the two went to a place that Shikamaru actually liked. The perfume palor. The Naa had to admit, the place did smell pretty good.

        Shikamaru especially liked the fragrence "Claret Deep" It smelled like peaches and cherry. The bottle was wrapped in red ribbons and had a price tag that made Shikamaru choke: $55!

         Temari was testing out some ocean perfumes, when Shikamaru was greeted by some pretty girl.

          "Hello. I just wanted to know: Do you like cologne?" she asked. Shikamaru stuttered a bit, but answered truthfully. "Uh, yes. I actually do." he said.

           She smiled sweetly. "Well, I just wanted to give you a super cool deal. Here is the newest line of cologne by Hakanmi Saosi." she said smiling and holding up a glass bottle fileld with blue liquid that looked thin.

          Shikamaru's eyebrows rasied a bit. He loved Hakanami Saosi's line of cologne. It had a manly smell, plus it was easy to open.

         "Now, I can tell that you like this line of cologne, right or wrong?" she asked. Shikamaru smirked. "Your right." She smiled. "So, how about this: If you purchase this cologne now, you get a 50% discount off the original price!" she smiled.

          Shikamaru's eyes bulged. Fifty percent was a lot off! "How much was the original price, anyway?" Shikamaru asked. The black haired girl thought a bit. It must be pretty pricy then. Shikamaru thought in despair.

          "It was $90." the ditzy girl announced giggling. Shikamaru had to force a smile from breaking out on his face. "Thats forty five dollars off the original price then!" the Nara exclaimed. The girl wasn't exactly a scholar, but at least she understood what he said. "Uh Huh. Forty Five dollars, but this deal will only be availible for about, three more minutes." she said, luring him in.

           "I'll take it!" Shikamaru said, handing her the money as he took the cologne. The girl smiled and left, looking for something else to persuade.

            Shikamaru was oddly satisfied with his purchase, he sprayed a little on his neck and wrists and inhaled. "Thats good stuff." Shikamaru smiled. 


          After Temari had purchased $30 worth of useless make up and perfume that she would stash in her make up table and probably sell in a Tax Sale, Temari decided that she wanted to go see a movie, again.

           "Oh boy. Fine, fine. We'll see whats playing upstairs." he said. The two took the escalator, and in under a minute, they were at the top of the mall.

           Temari looked around just to see the girl that she defeated in the Chunin Exams, TenTen, along with Neji Hyuga, that cute boy who had a nice butt.

            "Hello Neji and TenTen!" Temari greeted them cheerfully, smiling a mile a minute. TenTen may have lost to Temari in a pitiful way, but she took no note of that, she was here at the mall, with Neji!!! Even though he reminded her countlessly that they were here just to meet Gai and Lee, she felt as if they were really bonding.

             "Hello there Sabuka Temari." Neji said coldly. Temari's grin drooped. Neji had this problem, or obsession with saying a persons name backwards, the last name in front.

               "Hello Neji." she muttered. Neji grunted. Their eyes met, firey eyes, those of anger.

         Bitch Neji thought. Prick Temari thought. Shes such an ugly female Neji said in his head. This little dick looks gay, or metrosexual at the least. Temari said to herself.

        "Sooooo." TenTen broke through the thick silence with her dragging "so". "How about we go se a movie?" she suggested. Temari's gaze on the Hyuga broke. "Yeah! Me and Shikamaru were going to see one." Temari laughed a little.

         The four walked to the movie ticket booth. "Hello. Do you have four tickets to that new film, Final Hours?" Shikamaru asked the girl in the booth.

        She looked at him nastily. "Yeh, we have four tickets. It's $25 dollars." she said, a ciggerate dangling from her mouth.

        "Okay, here you go." he says, handing her 25 dollars. She takes it and gives them the tickets. "The movie starts at 1:30pm, you still have 30 minutes." she says, coughing a bit.

          Shikamaru groans. Great, now I have to treat TenTen and Neji to food or something. I better get a raise. he thought as they all walked away from the movie booth.

           "So, what are we going to do in the meantime?" Temari asked the Nara. He stared at her, angrily. She smirked, knowing that he hated it when she asked him what they were going to do.

            "We can wait." he suggested. "And we can also go to the food court and get some pizza." she said immediatly after him.

            Troublesome troublesome troublesome. He thought as they went near the food court. "Who wants pizza?" Shikamaru asked, annoyed. Two hands raised in the air. Neji walked next to him, "I'll pay, I can tell a bomb as already hit your pocket." he snickered.

             Shikamaru blushed, and took a seat next to Temari. The next 10 minutes were the most painful minutes of the Nara's life. The loud voices of both kunoichi about boys and makeup made it feel as if the Nara's ear was being raped.

           Make it stop he screamed in his head. Make it stop he screamed again in his tiny head. Finally, the Hyuga returned with four pizzas and four small sodas.

           "Okay, two pizzas and two small sodas for two ladies." Neji said with a little playful tone in his voice. "And two pizzas and two sodas for us men." he said again, giving a pizza to Shikamaru.

          After another ten minutes, the four finished their pizzas and sodas, and were ready for the movie.

         "You got the tickets?" Neji asked Shikamaru. Shikamaru smiled and nodded. He checked his pockets, but they weren't there! "What the fuck?" he thought, and then he saw something. Naruto, running away with their tickets. 

         "Oh no you don't, you little prick!" Shikamaru hissed as he chased the Uzumaki.





    Give suggestions for Chapter 11 if you want.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Here is the long awaited Chapter 10, read and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl ok i dont like the fact that naruto is being evil. Make it so that someone used henge no jutsu to look like naruto XD


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

ummm ok maybe he uses his shadow possession on naruto...............but how did naruto get the tickets without anybody noticing and without shikamaru not feeling naruto's hand in his pocket.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Shikaamru was bored out of his friggin mind, he probably didn't notice as Naruto sent one of his frogs to get the tickets. Or maybe it's not Naruto...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

maybe it's the nacho ninja.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Not thr Nacho Ninja!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

I found myself pleased with that last chapter... Wonder why? 

I don't really need to review it either. (Not like I haven't reviewed enough things lately) but it was good. 

Oh, but don't forget to give some kind of indication on when it's a thought. Like... a lot of writers (including me) use _Italicized words_ or underlines when they're trying to express thoughts. Quotes work all the same though, and it makes it easier to read and distuingish it from dialogue.

I got nothing on suggestions... Sorry


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

THEY BEAT THE LIVING SHIT OUT OF HIM!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

was it the nacho ninja.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, after Ayame and Kakashi fic, I will make either a Chnages Part 2 (With Shikamaru and Temari about to get married), a SasuSaku fanfic with them married, a Kankuro and Ayame fic, or just a regular ff about a new generation of ninja, i think that Changes part 2 will be good. I might even make a Chnages part 3, in which Temair and Shikamaru have a kid, but I'll see.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ya' Damn Skippy You should![I know that's annoying]


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

awsome i can't wait for this next fic with ayame and the nacho........i mean kakashi.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

What's so exciting about Ayame and Kakashi anyhow?


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

It's just that Ayame is so pretty and Kakashi is so cool. Thats why I created a FC about it.


----------



## Shika-maru (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL i can see Temari kissing Shika on the last month


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

That'll be an ending part, if she doesn't die...


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

she mite die...............i'll kill who kills her.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, this fic is fun to write.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> she mite die...............i'll kill who kills her.



THAT GOES SEPTUPLE FOR ME! [6 I think]


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey you ever take into consideration of my idea?

Zipping your final copy of the fanfic then uploading it?


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

What does that mean?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

I.....Don't....Know....


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

But how, can you give me some steps?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Take all the chapters put them together. save them. Then upload it. I think that's what they mean....


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, but how do you upload it? Zip it into a file? Does that mean put it all on one post?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> But how, can you give me some steps?



ok man, how about this. When you are done, send all the chapters to me Via email. I will do it for you


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, whats your e-mail address? Wait, I can just look at your profile. Thanks dude.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Okay, whats your e-mail address? Wait, I can just look at your profile. Thanks dude.



email me at bloody_ninja2002@yahoo.com


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

have you started your ayame and nacho i mean kakashi fic.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, I'll book mark this page so I can always remember you email. *favorites*


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

have you started it yet.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Okay, I'll book mark this page so I can always remember you email. *favorites*



yeah sure thing. I will give u ur own section on my host server XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm, if I ever get a fanfiction.net account, you'll see me making fanfics a lot less. I am going to add Changes there, only I might add a little more to each chapter because they seem a little too short to put on ff.net.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

i wanna read about Ayame................................AYAME


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

less talk more writing


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well that's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be offline till 8:00, I won't be updating tonight, sorry.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well what about ayame.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

AND THE NACHOS!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'll be offline till 8:00, I won't be updating tonight, sorry.



lol. ok :amazed  
This was my order of my reactions


----------



## txsfld (Apr 9, 2007)

woah what happened i was gone for like a couple days and like 24 pages got added Vance ur ff has gotten much better plus it took me two days to catch up but it was worth it but back to waiting once again very well done, good job


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well he's gonna start one about ayame (ramen girl) and kakashi.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

araagfan said:


> woah what happened i was gone for like a couple days and like 24 pages got added Vance ur ff has gotten much better plus it took me two days to catch up but it was worth it but back to waiting once again very well done, good job



well it is more like 22 pages of spam


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well about 18 pages some did have to do with the story.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

so does anyone actually want me to write more about the shinobi from the village hidden in the nachos?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

yes i love nacho ninjas


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

ah HA! I KNEW IT! i knew it was funny u guys just felt like makin fun of me. awsome ill think up some ideas, but any updats i have will probly be short, want me to start my own thread?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Beware,I may eat them....


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

i love ayame.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

dont worry, ill take the risk of you eating them.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

and i love ayame........................hey lets all rep each other once vance gets on.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

i already repped some one, i think it was u, i dont remember....i know i called them a craker though....


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

yay im a genin now!!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

you were a genin 8 posts ago.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

now its nine, go read (i added a little bit more) my fanfic, i made a tread for it, the spam it i guess


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

read what.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> now its nine, go read (i added a little bit more) my fanfic, i made a tread for it, the spam it i guess



please do not double / triple / multipost


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

read my story about cheese ninja!!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

ok link me upz please


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

dude go to the page with fanfics and look for mine.stoopid


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> dude go to the page with fanfics and look for mine.stoopid



Hey dont call me stupid u nub. i would have thought that you would have uploaded your fanfic, unless it is an ongoing one like this one. But if it is on a stupid thread, that means it is probably all spam again


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well what do  we do while vance is  gone talk about his ayame and kakashi fic.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

i perfer his temari fanfic. it makes my day


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well his next fic is Ayame and kakashi then he's gonna continue the temari and shikamaru fic.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

man, i hope no one sees that theres no replys on my fan fic, or that i gave myself 5 stars......


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well i saw it was the same one you posted here so i didn't post on it...............unless you want me to.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

lol I replied too it. So did someone else though I don't think they like it all too much.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

eh, you cant please everyone. and we're about to add ANOTHER entire page of spam.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

I think we've all kinda resigned ourselves (probably including Vance) that this fanfic is like 85% spam. I mean, would it really be as funny if all it was, was just straight chapters? 

Oddly enough, random stupidty, and spam make it all the more interesting lol.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

we are well me and hakanami will just have to stop you.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

MAN I WANT AN UPDATE


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

me too and i want to read the Ayame and kakashi fic .................because i love ayame.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

stop saying u love ayame and post on my thread


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

this post is going to give me 300 posts and become an Academy Teacher, and this post is gonna go down in history................and i did post in your thread.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> this post is going to give me 300 posts and become an Academy Teacher, and this post is gonna go down in history................and i did post in your thread.



u mean u posted spam


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

no i was really answering back salmon king..............i just wanted to add that.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> no i was really answering back salmon king..............i just wanted to add that.



ughh it is like 30 pages of spam and 1 page of fanfic and 3 pages about important fanfic topics


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> ughh it is like 30 pages of spam and 1 page of fanfic and 3 pages about important fanfic topics



what ..............to me that did not make sence.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

You guys make me giggle. 

   I might update tonight. Lets talk about the Ayame and Kakashi Fanfic


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

ok this  is easy it has alot of m matured stuff in it since it's about a grown up and ayame.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Ayame is over 18, right?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Who cares if she's over 18. hell make her 14 for all we care


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going to see if she is over 18, if not, no fic.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

You will write it and you will like it. i think she's like 17 or something.
edit: i looked at her biography, she's 17


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

Wait.. Where's the logic behind that?

It's not like Temari are Shikamaru or really any of the Naruto cast are 18. That and you could just make her 18. I don't think anyone will really care.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll just make the story in a timeskip, she'll be like 20 something.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just use her like she is, it'll make things less complicated.......


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

NO JAIL BAIT!


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay. Oh boy, salmonking2 is here. Don't spam this place! *Loads gun*


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

post on my thread, it will be a chance to get back at me for all your spam


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah, I'll get banned, I've been banned, and it sucks.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

i dont care, just someone post on my thread


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Get ur ass off if you are going to post useless stuff, go to my 6th Kazekage fic and spam there.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

rofl, oh wait....this is spam isnt it? dam it. well, kermit looks happy.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

Y'all ever think we mess with Salmon too much?  I mean yeah he is kinda random, but I kinda don't think he's entirely crazy.

The Ayame x Kakashi Fic sounds like it's going to be... well another one of your fics lol.

On a side note, And seeing as I don't feel like writing a PM or something like that.

If there's anything to do with the tournament tomorrow, I won't be able to see it. Got a track meet afterschool and they last way too long.

Also, I'm thinking about updating Teishoku as well. (Shouldn't quit on a story till the third chapter.) You got any ideas cause I don't want to miss anything I might not have thought of.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Should I make my Kakashi and Ayame fic now, or after Changes?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Have it take place on her 18th birthday then she's 18 and they can't ban you


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

well vance, is it a lemon or a story?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

does it matter you made temari and kiba have sex.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm, they didn't do it, they were close to, but not quite.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Itachi U - good point
salmo - who cares what it is


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

So, should i add it, or wait till after Changes.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Add it during your spare time between changes


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

But then it might die. Ah well, I'll try it out, I am adding it now.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

i say the sooner the better because i have to go to school and i don't want to wait for a whole day.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

give us the link


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

hey is chapter 11 out yet?


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 9, 2007)

yay!!!! kakashi, though my crazy sis might hunt you down, be hey youcould take her, so go for it


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) said:


> yay!!!! kakashi, though my crazy sis might hunt you down, be hey youcould take her, so go for it



What? ...................


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

ok back to ayame and kakashi..................is it going to be done today.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> ok back to ayame and kakashi..................is it going to be done today.



I sense obsession


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tell us when it's done.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

it better be done before i go to bed................what makes you think i have an addiction with my love Ayame the one i'm addicted to.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Stay up for about 20 more minutes, I'll be done in about 5, it's really close!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

OK I WILL BE WAITING


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

You got school tommorow Itachi?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

lol why wouldnt he have school tomorrow?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

me to and i have to see what happens to my love ayame.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just wondering cuz i'm on break for a week


----------



## mastermuyo (Apr 9, 2007)

i read a bit of it and it was really good. ever think of writing for aa career?im not a publisher, but that good


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

he is good at making stuff like this just wait for his Ayame and kakashi one.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to be a writer, and here is the link to the Kakashi and Ayame fic!  .

    Rate My Pussy


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> I want to be a writer, and here is the link to the Kakashi and Ayame fic!  .
> 
> Rate My Pussy



next chapter being released in 10 min?


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

No, I'm done for writing tonight. Tonight is my last night up, tomorrow I am off school, and Wed I have school.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> No, I'm done for writing tonight. Tonight is my last night up, tomorrow I am off school, and Wed I have school.



man your lucky i had friday and monday off for easter break and i have to go back tommorrow.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Ur the lucky one dude.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

check out my new sig


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> No, I'm done for writing tonight. Tonight is my last night up, tomorrow I am off school, and Wed I have school.



HEY WDF, do you live in new york city?


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

How do you know?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

showertime!!!!!im a smelly bastard i am


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for putting the pic in your sig salmonking... *reps, damn, outta rep power.*


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

hey i looked up ayame in wikipedia and it said that ayame is gonna be replaced with two guys at the ramen shop in a few more episodes on naruto shippudden.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> How do you know?



HAHA VANCE LIVES IN NYC MANG.
Chinatown?


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

looooooooool. Ayame will probably become the ramen shop's manager.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

u didnt know that itachi? i am a clean cheesey shinobi now btw


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I luv this fic. :


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

nope it said something about her selling food around the mountains from now on.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

HAHA I SUCESSFULLY STALKED VANCE XD HE LIVES IN NYC  Mayb chinatown


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 9, 2007)

holy shit, 36 pages of spam.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

i only got 19 pages


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

lol, spam is discussion, discussion is good. InLoveWithShikaMe hasn't been here in a looooong time.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 9, 2007)

I saw him/her/it at the users veiwing this thread thing earlier


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Tomorrow might be next chap.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

so let's see, where does VANCE LIVE IN NYC

i know it is manhantaan


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

R U a pervert? lol lol lol lol lol lol Whazzup Mider T?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

well me and ayame just had fun in bed while i was gone.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry, I was in bed with Ayame, that was Naruto disguised as Ayame, so uh.. Yeh, you just did a guy.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 9, 2007)

Itachi, you sick perv. You did a guy. Sicko


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

VANCE, I KNOW WHERE U LIVE XDXDXDXD


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Vance, you sick perv. You did two guys. Sicko



yeah vance you disguist me.


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll cut ur penis off if you try to do sometin  :rofl


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> Sorry, Itachi was in bed with Ayame, that was Naruto disguised as Ayame, so uh.. Yeh, i just did two guys.



ewwww vance


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'll cut ur penis off if you try to do sometin  :rofl



wow you have a penis? male living in manhatan in nyc


----------



## Vance (Apr 9, 2007)

I was talkin bout you dude.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

somebody neg repped me


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 10, 2007)

Now I wonder who could have done that.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 10, 2007)

I didn't actually read the new fic with Ayame and Kakshi, but I laughed through what yall posted afterward. I'm gonna rep y'all for making me laugh and then go to sleep.

I'll read and review it tomorrow, as well as the stuff from the tournament.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

alrgith it is 6 50 and i wwas waiting for the next chapter


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

u guys should like, try sleeping for once. its sorta fun


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 10, 2007)

What is sleep? XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

I love this thread, I MIGHT update the Kakashi and Ayame fic tonight.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry , but sleeping is out of the question. This fanfic takes priority


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree............


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

NOW FOR THE NEXT FUCKEN GODDAM CHAPTER


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 10, 2007)

YEAH VANCE! START FUCKIN WRITING!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yo!The guy has a life,go easy on him...


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

well, thats less spam than i expected.... did uy guys go to school or somthine?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG VANCE U FUCKER, I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR 35.2 HOURS NOW


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 10, 2007)

SHUT THE FUCK UP!THE GUY IS BUSY HAVING A LIFE SO SUCK IT UP AND BE PATIENT INSTEAD OF BEING AN ASSHOLE ABOUT A FUCKING FANFIC!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

wow. you know, maybe sleep ISNT a bad thing mister grumpy pants.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 10, 2007)

what is he so mad about for some reason my ip address was banned from page 38

ps dragonforce is awesome


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 10, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> well, thats less spam than i expected.... did uy guys go to school or somthine?


 
I don't know about everyone else, but i've been off since last thursday


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

IM STILL AWAITING


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 10, 2007)

DON"T MAKE US ANGRY VANCE! YOU WON'T LIKE US WHEN WE'RE ANGRY! XD


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 10, 2007)

SHUT THE FUCK UP!ALL OF YOU!Must I repeat Myself?!?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

i just got back from school well i didn't miss that much this time like last time..................


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 10, 2007)

Go to hell Smith


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP!ALL OF YOU!Must I repeat Myself?!?




GO AWAY WE ARE NOT TALKING TO U'

VANCE COME BACK SO THIS GUY CAN SHUT UP


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

why are ya'll getting mad over a story sheesh.............i mean he posts here every day.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm getting mad at THEM for getting mad over a story!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

well i wasn't talking about you ................so really i'm on your side.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> I'm getting mad at THEM for getting mad over a story!



FIRST OF ALL, IM NOT GETTING MAD OVER A STORY. IM GETTING MAD AT HIS INACTIVITY AND U TELLING US TO STFU


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> FIRST OF ALL, IM NOT GETTING MAD OVER A STORY. IM GETTING MAD AT HIS INACTIVITY AND U TELLING US TO STFU



well you know every body can't be on 24/7..............he probably had to go somewhere.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> well you know every body can't be on 24/7..............he probably had to go somewhere.



he was on 24/7 for the past week. what happened now? he finally died of hunger or lack of sleep? NO WAY!!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> he was on 24/7 for the past week. what happened now? he finally died of hunger or lack of sleep? NO WAY!!



well lets just change the subject so nobody else gets mad.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG.. DO YOU GUYS HAVE FRIGGIN LIVES? I HAVE A LIFE, GET ONE, IT'S REALLY CHEAP!

   lol, I'll update tomorrow, but I might update the KakaAya fic tonight. Smith was patient, therefore, HE gets to decide what happens next in the story.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

i was patiant to did you read anything i wrote...........i was trying to stop the fight.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, next chapter, you'll give a description of what you want.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

thanx what time is it where you are.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

Almost 8:20pm, about 8:15pm.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

right now for me it's 7:18


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

Lucky, your an hour early. Okay, Itachi U. will decide what happens next in Changes.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

i dunno but i know for the ending they have sex.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

Thats obvious.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

hey vance guess what i just thought of you should paste a pic of ayame on that avi of yours...........put it on the white rabbit thing.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll put a pic of me on Kermit's head.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

why dont u replace the bunny with a pic of yourself, thats where u wanna be XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

lol, pretty funny. 

   Can someone give me suggestions for the chapter?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

lemons are tasty. not that im suggesting anything


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

There will be some lemon in every chapter...


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

there wasnt with the last one, unless naruto was gonna fck the ramen guy


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> there wasnt with the last one, unless naruto was gonna fck the ramen guy



why would naruto do that.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

i dunno but vance has a weird mind


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

What ramen guy? That was in the Kakashi and Ayame.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> i dunno but i have a ugly face.



how should we know we've never seen you before.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

Enough of that Itachi U.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

all right i thought it would be  funny.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm joking dude. :rofl Do what you what, as long as you don't kill me over the fic update.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 10, 2007)

That was freakin awesome! I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks dude. I'll add you to my sig.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

hey shikamaru fan your sig reminded me about naruto-arena right now i have 32 wins and 25 losses.


----------



## Vance (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a naruto arena thing, I'm Valantaro


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

what rank are you.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 10, 2007)

I just started, so I'm a genin.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

well i'm a jonin with a rank of 16270


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

do you want to challange me i have this thing where you get to pick your challenger.............all you have to do is give me your name and it has to be spelled right.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Vance said:


> I have a vagina, but i also have testicals




:amazed :amazed DUDE! stop telling us this stuff!! :seto


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

he said to stop it.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

who stopped whta?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

he said stop doing the quote thing.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 10, 2007)

iiii'mmmmmm bbbaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkkkk
did u guys miss me. i'm almost a...whatevers after rookie


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

you are a genin.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 10, 2007)

it just hit me now...have ever had that special moment of having 99 posts


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> it just hit me now...have ever had that special moment of having 99 posts



ummmmm...........i'm pretty sure i have.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 10, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> it just do me now... i have never  had that special moment of having 99 orgasms




ewwwwwwwwwww, kinda hot tho


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

what are orgasms.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 10, 2007)

Are you serious Itachi. you dont know what an orgasm is?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

nope not at all.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's one Wikifenition for orgasm: 

"Orgasm is achieved after direct stimulation of the penis or clitoris for a period of time. This stimulation can be caused by sexual intercourse, manual masturbation, oral sex, or a sensual vibrator. Any sexual stimulation of the penis or clitoris may eventually result in orgasm"

p.s. I'm now a Chuunin! BOO-YAH! I'M ONE STEP CLOSER TO BECOMIN HOKAGE!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

cool some of those works i didn't know what they meant.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> well i'm a jonin with a rank of 16270



what a nub.  i used to be hokage on NA

my name is bloody_ninja of course


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> what a nub.  i used to be hokage on NA
> 
> my name is bloody_ninja of course



well i have't played in a long time.........i was a jounin then i stopped playing and today i started over.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> well i have't played in a long time.........i was a jounin then i stopped playing and today i started over.



man getting the sannin are so hard. i wanna cry


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

man i have'nt unlocked any body cause when i try to the people i face don't have the right ninja's in order to finish a mission..........but maybe you and me could battle each other since they put a new thing where you can type in somebodies name and you can battle them.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> man i have'nt unlocked any body cause when i try to the people i face don't have the right ninja's in order to finish a mission..........but maybe you and me could battle each other since they put a new thing where you can type in somebodies name and you can battle them.



sure i will battle u tomorrow


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

ok well i have to go to bed now so i'll pm you.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> ok well i have to go to bed now so i'll pm you.



i will be on tomorrow after noon


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

well our times our different so i don't  know what time that would be for me............so i'll just pm you.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 10, 2007)

i missed u guys talking about crap i dont even know what ur saying about...i was hibernating and cussing the fuk out of my cousins about the fact that i dont like Sasuke


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 10, 2007)

buy guys i'll see you tommorrow.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 10, 2007)

byyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

omg i didnt think that i would create sex-ed lessons. anyway i gotta go to school so have fun spamming!


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, 42 pages of orgasmic spam, yay!


----------



## Revan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude...sicker it cant....Up to the 1000 Posts! *looks at ticket* Awhhh... #836


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 11, 2007)

wow,lots o spam!Its kool though,spam is awesome!It makes the world go round!


----------



## Revan (Apr 11, 2007)

*new ticket* #838? damn, i wanna reach the 1000!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey vance, when you gonna update this.


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Today or tomorrow.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

so who went to school today? i did! wanna know what i learned? this one girl i know doesnt sleep wearing underware!!!!kool huh?


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

You learned more than I did today.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

haha lol. i like learning!!   erverted


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

i saw a girl in a skirt without under wear


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Your very lucky dude. :S


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

yesum vance high school is awesome


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

I wanna go to high school.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

stockholm syndrome is such a good song i watched a escaflowne amv to it


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, next chap is coming tonight, I am working on it now.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

im go in to high school next fall. what grade u in vance?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

cant wait for it but i can read tomorrow because im busy except from 3 to five ok that was weird and why am i like explaing my life story a simple cant wait would sufficed except it would have been to short of a message and now i am rambling but hey more post 4 me

sorry about double post computer froze then after this message it appeared


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

The story is coming together a blah, but it isn't THAT bad, it is OK. After this chapter, I am giving a quick review. "


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

yay       had to make longer to short of message


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll give you guys a sample after it gets a little better.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

salmonking are u gonna talk


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

when bloody ninja gets on were gonna play and battle on naruto erena.


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool, the fic is coming along well now. Lee and Gai are featured in it.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

do any of you know what escaflowne is its like gundam crossed with medieval knights


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

????????????????????????? I have no idea what you just said dude.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

yah i kind of blanked out i was just typing besides if your as old as i think you are you would have been like 5 when it was showed on toonami


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm, 13.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

i used to like gundum but now  when i think about it it was never that great.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

yah but escaflowne actually has a storyline and it makes sense well g2g ha noob talk it is almost five where i live (ahem chicago ahem) cough bye


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

I am not even close to finishing the 11'th chapter.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

for me it's 4:55 PM.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 11, 2007)

i said close to five now i must go good night and good luck


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Your going to bed already?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

in an hour i have to go to church.


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmmm, really. I'm close to finishing my HW, then I'll work some more on the chappie/


----------



## Dogma (Apr 11, 2007)

Yo, what's going on with y'all today?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

oh i'm 13 too.....................i'll turn 14 this july.


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Notin Haka. Notice I put ya in the previous chap?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes I did. I didn't see it coming but it was funny anyways.

I noticed you said something about the new story too. Glad you liked it, if only I could get some more people to read it though. Not sure what to do with Shino though, he's fun to write but hard to find different words to describe him with.

I think I'm going to break the norm and update the Idiot's Guide today. Have alot more free time in P2 for the rest of the week so I couldn't help but get some writing done. Plus I don't have districts for another week so I'm hoping I   can update like crazy.

How thing's going with your two fics?


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

The 6th Kazekage fic is dead, the my Kakashi Ayame fic will be updated by tomorrow maybe. I am thinking on adding only 3 chapters, since I don't want to make it huge/


----------



## Dogma (Apr 11, 2007)

I still need to read that, I'll get too it later though. I'm in too much of a laid back mood to read it properly. Things ran way too late today.


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, Hakanami. The Fanfic tournament was updated, ya might wanna read then new entry.


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

*Chapter 11. (Don't kill me)*

Okay, it isn't the best chapter, maybe one of the most boring, but it is a chapter, so here it is. 

    *Shikamaru and Neji had beaten Naruto to a pulp, now, they go to the movie.*





*Spoiler*: __ 





   "Where's the seats?" TenTen asked, shuffling through the dim room. Shikamaru struggled to get by the fat people occupying the seats next to his. 

   "Here we go." he says as allows Neji and TenTen to enter first. Neji goes to the far end while TenTen follows closely behind. 

  Temari seats herself next to the weapon ninja and Shikamaru gets the seat to the left of Temari. 

    "When does the movie start?" Temari asked Shikamaru. The Nara sighed. "Were 5 minutes early, so I'd say about... oh I don't know. FIVE MINUTES!" he said srcastically. 

   She smirked a bit, and began to nibble on a small piece of lettuce she brought into the movie theater. 

         "TenTen, can you move over a bit?" Temari asked the bun haired girl. "Oh, okay. Sorry about that." the ninja weapon shinobi said as she scooted a few inches away. 

    Temari smiled, but Neji was ticked off. _That bitch. How dare she order TenTen to move over._ he thought. He looked at the girl he had been with for over 4 years. 

_To think she still puts up with my attitude... I should change my ways and act more kind towards her and Lee, besides, they have been my only friends over the years._ the Hyuga thought.

           "Nara Shikamaru." Neji said softly. The Nara looked at him. "Yes?" he asked. Neji leaned in closer. 

   "Do you think we were a little cruel to Uzumaki Naruto before? I mean, we did beat him to the point where he bled." the Hyuga said. Shikamaru smiled. 

   "Nah, he's gotta learn to quit being a little whiny ass all the time, thats all." the Nara said. Neji nodded, but still felt a little bad for the blonde haired idiot.

                 In a few seconds, two more ninja came scooting down the row of seats. It was Rock Lee and Mite Gai. 

_About time _Neji thought. _Crap_ TenTen thought.  _I wanted this to be only Neji and I, now this idiot has to come and ruin my date_. she thought. 

   "About time you guys got here, we've been waiting for hours." the Hyuga said laughing a bit. Lee, in his green, tight spandex suit, smiled widely. "Hyuga Neji! TenTen!" the proud green beast exclaimed. 

   "I was not expecting to see both of you hear today, Yosh." he said gittily.

                 "Now we can watch the movie as a team! Hurra!" he shouted out. "Shhhssh!" the entire movie theater shushed the eager young Taijutsu master. 

    "So, where are out seats Lee?" Gai asked. Lee saluted his sensei. "A-93." Lee said. Dammit! Thats right next to Shikamaru! TenTen thought. Now Neji and I will never bond she thought sadly.

                   "We have broguth chips and snacks!" Lee proclaimed. Temari looked at the bag and snatched a package of Cheetos when nobody was looking. Now I can pig out without being seen she giggled as the lights began to die. 

                    "Hyuga Neji! Would you care for some chips?" Lee asked. Neji gave her an evil look. "I don't want any chips, Lee." Lee smiled, and gave him a thumbs up. 

    "Would you like some Oreo cookies?" Lee asked. Neji sighed. "I am not hungry Lee, so leave me alone." he said, forgetting about what he said about "being kind to others" to Shikamaru.

                     The movie began with some freakish ninja girl being strapped to a seat while she was being cut. 

   "Tell me where the Aburame's secret Jutsu center is, or I'll slice your eyes open!" the villian threatened the kunoichi. She tried to smile, but the scars on her face were hurting a bit too much.

                    "I guess you weren't expecting to fight an Aburame today, were you?" she asked as her millions of bugs began to consume his chakra and eat him alive. 

   "I have to warn Ashiri!" she said aloud as she began to run toward the bloodied door.



                  In a milisecond, Shikamaru lost interest of the movie and fell asleep. Or at least that is how quickly he concked out. Damn lazy bastard Temari thought as she finished her Cheetos.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 11, 2007)

it wasnt the best i likeded it


----------



## Dogma (Apr 11, 2007)

Aye.

I'll check it out after I take a nap. And write for a bit.

 Though I did see you graded them pretty harshly. Change that just a bit because, Kisara thought it had to be ready by today, that could be why it was so rushed.


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

I told you it wasn't _that_ good. I will give you guys a review of the previous chapters today maybe.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wasn't bad,better than nothin ya know.I kinda liked it...


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

It was kind of boring, I know. The next chapters will have no sexual reference, and it will not be funny. It will be about how they begin to complete their mission, and nearly die trying. ;( :')


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm tired i like fell asleep during SATs


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, hakanami wanted to take a nap instead of reading your fic vance rofl thats funny laff with me damit


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you read the updates salmonking?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

no. im illiterate


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

*The First Changes Review*

*Okay, now, we've spent a good 40 pages together, so I decided to give you all a review of the chapters we have shared. I will include a little summary, and my personal favorite moment of each chapter.
*


   Chapter 1: The Trouble Begins.

_Quite possibly the longest and most detailed chapter. I put a lot of effort into this. 

   It starts off with the 5th Hokage waiting for Shikamaru Nara, an extremely lazy shinobi who is somehow a high ranking Chunin with many honors and medals. However, his day is ruined when he finds out that he has to escort none other than the most troublesome womam he knows, Temari, around for 
1, entire month! Things start off bad for the Nara. The first place this troublesome kunoichi wants to go is eat at an expensive lunch place, and then see a 3 hour movie! Plus he has to go shopping and deal with her nagging. In the end, he falls asleep in the movie, and since Temari is kicked out, she has to wait for him for a few hours. In the end, he avoids a beat down by giving her a "I Wub You" card that she laughs at and tears apart._


    I will give a review about one chapter at a time.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

huh what happened i fell asleep during the movie in the fic.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

did ya get that little joke? im eatin supper i just made (ramen noodels) i guess i should update too if i still wanna have fans tommarow


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Ur too weird dude. :rofl


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

*sigh* i know. but kermit has a strage taste in ladies


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

I'ma getting a new avy.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

nooooooooooo


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 11, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> *sigh* i like the taste of kermit ass.


LOLZ!LOLZ!LOLZ!LOLZ!**Runs Away


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, ur gay.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 11, 2007)

ME?!?!?/...


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, yes you.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

man i love when we do this it's really the funnest thing ever.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 11, 2007)

Vance said:


> lol,yes,Fuck me!.



OMG NO I WON'T!


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, lol, lol, lol, lol, lol, lol. I am creating a new RPG for the forum. :gawk


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

what's an RPG


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Create a ninja character, and shape your own destiny. . You create your own ninja, and pretend to play in a made up Naruto world.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 11, 2007)

well you can just do that on World of Warcraft.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

u dont knoow what an rpg is?!?!?!?! wats your problem?!? oh vance, did u try diablo 2? its a good rpg


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes but this is text based and free.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Vance (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, over 906 posts, thats a lot! Plus, it hasn't even been a month yet!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 11, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> lol, hakanami wanted to take a nap instead of reading your fic vance rofl thats funny laff with me damit



I know it happened awhile ago but way to make me look like an ass salmon.  

I have track practice and a bit of spring football training before I go home. What do you do?  

If I'm tired then dammit I'm going to take a nap.


This is a joke just to let you know...


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 11, 2007)

rofl, i was suggesting that vance's story was less important than a nap, u actually reminded me of shikamaru there.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh lol, my bad.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

vance i wasnt going to bed i had to go to church its a quote i did not think you would get it


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

when are you gonna post the next chapter of ayame and kakashi.


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Today!!!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

nice avi vance.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Itachi U. said:


> nice dick vance.i'd like to suck it



dude what the hell? dont post that crap


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> i play with my dick when people don't look sometimes when the sperm comes out i stick my finger in my mouth.............it taste really good.



ewwwww........thats duisgusting.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

im sorry, its just so tasty!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 12, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> It burns when I Piss!



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jashin-sama (Apr 12, 2007)

Go Shika , great fic ! s


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Okay, heres a little competition. 

   The one who gives this thread 1000 posts, gets to choose the next fanfiction I write!  They choose the pairings and everything.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

yah im back from school and now im spamming again what an engaging conversation we had yesterday yay for araag fan big words


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Double posting is not allowed.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

got it no double posting


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool then.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

alright last word (yes) vance r u gonna talk or what


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

i'm back from school.


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, sup Itachi U. I gotta go to soccer at 6.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

i updated my story if anyones gonna read.


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Ur story is weird dude. h


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> I can totally relate to itachi in your story. h


umm....glad i could be of assistance vance.....


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

how can you relate to me vance............................weeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

seriously    rthjhsr


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

araagfan's meaning to life is stoopid


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

is it or are you stupid and do not understand the deeper meaning of it i scoff at you, scoff!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

More spam?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

you got it what else is there until you post the next chapter then the posts might have actual meaning


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

hay vance is at soccor practice now, lets make fun of him!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm still here n00by.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

he said at six he had to leave six PAY ATTENTION


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

vance is still on.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

yah but he is on another ff you can tell by the bottom


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

okay, well, here, ill start. haha, vance is such a virgen cracker


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

he is still online


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

2 more spams and ill be next ranking


----------



## txsfld (Apr 12, 2007)

okay he is gone but im nice so im not going to say anything


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 12, 2007)

Today has not been a good day for me.My sister tried to kill me w/ a towelWhat a brat. She wont do it again because she'll know i'll be expecting it.

Ya so anyway do i get an update?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

XD............O_o


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> okay, well, here, ill start. haha, vance is such a virgen cracker





   Your funny. :rofl


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

i know(my message id to short)


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

I hate when that happens.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

hi...........................i'm soooooo hot.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

heres my avatar, hey if i post the like to your forum on myspace and stuff and post more can i be mod?


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

On a few forums, sure, why not. But you must recruit three members.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

what about myspace? theres TONS of naruto profiles. like mine, lol


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, recruit em and you'll get a mod job. You'll get spam duty, where you catch the spammers, and do some spam banning, if you get some members.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

kool, ill have a couple naruto obbsesed fans join then PM u to say that i recruited them. plus ill have the link every where. your name on there is kakashi right?


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

That is correct. Kakashi


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> That is correct. Kakashi



Hey did chapter 11 ever come out? i wasnt here...


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

i dunno. anyway, stevenuchiha joined, so i need 2 more people. bloody ninja click the link in my sig and register


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

lol i will sign up after this fanfic is done. so is chapter 11 out?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

great so i guess i got 2. well one more. ill make my brother make one. hes a horny bastard so ill tell him 'bout the X-rated forum


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Chapter 11 was released. Chapter 12 coming soon/


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

my bro joined, hes gonna pm u. can i be mod now?


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

1 more guy salmonking! 

 Also, please don't make new members by yourself, just a warning.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> 1 more guy salmonking!
> 
> Also, please don't make new members by yourself, just a warning.



IS CHAPTER 11 OUT?


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

YES! Chapter 11 is out.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

no, no bloody ninja joind after i told him to, thats 3


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

i want to be a mod to.................that's why i wanted to join the new forums your in vance ....................


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

I made you a moderator salmonking.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

woohoo!!!! time to anti spam


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Your a little worker aren't you?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

if he's a  mod how come it doesn't say anything on his profile.


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

He's a mod on the other forum, the one I made.


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

i wish i could but my friends that do like naruto have WoW so they think that forums are a waist of time.........................so i wouldn't be able to become a mod.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 12, 2007)

I am signing up


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 12, 2007)

i'll sign up maybe but i'd really want to be a mod.


----------



## Vance (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Uchiha.Itachi.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey i dont like that hidan guys cause he mostly spams in forums that i cant touch, so im editing his posts in the spam zone, and deleting the other retarded ones outside of it


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

WTF SOMEONE GIMME A FUCKEN LINK TO CHAPTER 11. THERE IS OVER 5 PAGES OF SPAM GODDAMIT. I looked back 5 pages ...


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't spam... I just go crazy..... or do I spam?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 12, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> SOMEONE FUCK CHAPTER 11!


NOT ME!!!!...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

SOMEONE GIMME THE FUCKEN LINK TO 11. I WENT THROUGH 5 PAGES OF SPAM ALREADY


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 12, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> SOMEONE FUCK ME I WANNA SUCK TOO!!!!...


 eww....
gross... *pukes*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

11 CHAPTER PLZ


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 13, 2007)

OMFG vance, i just went through all 50 pages of ur fic and its almost 50 PAGES OF FREAKIN SPAM, OMFG I'M HAVING SO MUCH TROUBLE LOOKING FOR THE FUCKIN CHAPTERS!!!!!!!!!, and u guyz stop spamming, i dun think ppl want to noe when u touch urself and give other men blow jobs alrite? and seriously, begging for rep+spamming for post is a sure way of getting banned! i noe sum1 of u r noobs but really u noe its spam STOP!!! or else a mod is coming in and is going to kill this thread then nobody gets to enjoy this thread, not evening the lurkers/stalkers!!! JUST STOP SPAMMING!!! if u want to spam, go spam in the blender!


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats why this fic is so big.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

when is the next chapter vance

every one knows what they are doing and if they are willing to pay the consequences let them be for it will stop them sooner or later


----------



## Revan (Apr 13, 2007)

*grabs new ticket and stares* Reaching it!!! #989!

I want new chapter!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

almost to 1000 so close i can taste it now araag fan helping vance yay although i think hakanami should help vance because they are very thorough with their reasoning

ps how do you check your rep not points but what people have said about you 

yes this is a noobish question but im so much more intellectual than a noob so there


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

wat r u tasteing?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

cheez its jk its just an expression o dont know maybe victory in the race to the 1000 post


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 13, 2007)

i'm back.//


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

woot another contender, steven uchiha hurt my feelings he called salmonking and i gay jk jk he is so annoying have you ever seen his spam


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

yes.(my post is to short)


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 13, 2007)

raglfragle.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

when we do it its funny when he does it it kills puppies(tear)


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

wat?that made no sense


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

is it number 1000?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 13, 2007)

hello ............


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

that made plenty of sense when he spams it kills puppies


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

crap!!!! is it 1000?!??!?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 13, 2007)

sweet i'm post 1000.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo u son of a bitch itachi!!!!!!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

itachi ive been waiting since three and if i hadnt had to backspace that 1000 would have been mine why must i fail nooooooooooo oh well good luck what do you think you will do now


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 13, 2007)

hey you could have my post took to long to load in so i guess your post went first.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

no no you have the 1000 ticket you cant win em all


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 13, 2007)

sooooo what's so specail about 1000th post.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 13, 2007)

i noe u guyz noe wht u r doing BUT for others who want to enjoy this fic and vance's writing, they dun want to go through 49 PAGES OF FUCKING NONENSENSE!!!! SERIOUSLY!!!! ppl will just come in and give u guyz neg reps and if u piss of ppl like martyn, it will take a long time to get back ur rep!!! so common, stop spamming, not for me; but for others!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

vance said you could pick pairs and help him with his next ff look at the beginning of page 50 or 49 i cant remember


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 13, 2007)

well i think we should stop spamming........................itachifire is right people will never find the other chpt.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

yes this is true but vance is the only way we are going to get people to stop spamming he will have to take some authority yes itachifire, just hope vance agrees with you because i dont like spam either and if he doesnt he might call you a noob and spam some more but heres hoping he will agree to stop spamming


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

STOP SPAMMING USELESS CRAP.  There, better itachifire? 

  Itachi U. You get to choose the next fanfiction I write, the pairings, and all that other stuff. 

  P.S. No NarutoX pairings.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

vance maybe you should tell the people to spam at the kakashi ff because its over and this one isnt right


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah, go spam there. Chapter 12 coming soon guys. :weird


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW IF SOMEONE DOESNT FUCKEN GET THE CHAPTERS ORGANIZED, i might tell a mod about all this spam..

I just wanna read chapter 11 and i already looked through 10 pages of spam and couldnt find it


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

Stop bitchin, I'll find it.


  Also, if you tell a mod about the spam... :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Click You better enjoy it.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

rofl u craker


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

bloody ninja's gonna rat. :rofl


----------



## Dogma (Apr 13, 2007)

Sup.

I see y'all are finally getting fed up with all this spam. I figured it was bound to happen sooner or later. It's not a big deal to me really but meh.

I cam to see if where things were with this fanfic. Feeling a hell of alot better then I did the past two days. What was the last chapter, and when's the next update going to be coming?

Also, if you'd been reading it. The Idiot's Guide got another chapter. It  was inspired by most of your senses of humour around here. So y'all might like it. That and Salmon bumped my thread earlier and complained about it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Hakanami. I am sending you a PM with some details inside/


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 13, 2007)

finally I read chapter 11....


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

Good, now I can think about chapter 12. :think


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 13, 2007)

wow took so long to finally get chapter 11


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

It wasn't worth it, eh?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 13, 2007)

CHIGGA WOOT chapter 12, please refrain to only 5 pages of spam after a chapter. it gets hella annoying to search more than that


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

did I inspire you- hakanami?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 13, 2007)

Not  just you lol. 

It was more the jokes in changes and the way y'all acted from time to time. Somehow it translated to me wanting to use Gai the way I did.

You read it yet? Cause if you did tell me what you think in my thread. I want to borrow Vance's idea and post some things from reviews in my sig. So I'm trying to get some good quotes.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

of coarse i read it. but i want more!!!now......post more....


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

I decided to re do my sig. I am looking for things to make it more pwnsome.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Check The Dethklok Gif in my sig.It is METAL!


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

The DeathKlock FC is muy pwnsome!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

new avatar


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

I love that Gaara/Boobies sig.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 13, 2007)

what about my avatar?


----------



## Vance (Apr 13, 2007)

It's pretty cool.

  salmonking: I removed your mod privileges. You've spammed a while. If you can promise to not spam and to be a GOOD mod, you'll continue to be one.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 14, 2007)

dam. well, not like i didnt see that comeing....lol. but that one dudes pisses me off


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 14, 2007)

CHAPTER 12 ANYTIME SOON?


----------



## Revan (Apr 14, 2007)

IM SICK OF IT! WE ARE ALL WAITING ABOUT 20 PAGES OF SPAM FOR A NEXT CHAPTER! WHEN DOES IT COME!?


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

It will come soon, I haven't started it yet.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 14, 2007)

Must I tell you all to CALM THE FUCK DOWN AGAIN?!?
He hasn't started it yet?BIG FUCKING WHOP!It's not going to kill you guys to wait on a fanfic,if it does then you are a pretty sad bunch of people!
SO CALM THE FUCK DOWN AGAIN SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BE PAITENT!
Do you truly have no lives as to be waiting head and toe on this fanfic?
Am I the only one here with patience?Must I Go Further?


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

Spoken like a true badass. Nice one Cronos.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 14, 2007)

And I can Do It Again,and I'll probably need to....


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

Next chap coming soon. :?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 14, 2007)

I just wonder what would happen if you updated weekly like alot of other fanfic writers. 

I got a good guess it'd be real amusing.


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, I suck at updating weekly.

    For my next fic, I will write it all and finish it, then release it, so I can just copy and paste a chapter from my computer and put it on the NF.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 14, 2007)

lol  :shrooms  :toliet


----------



## txsfld (Apr 14, 2007)

hey im calm i only asked when the next chapter was coming out i did not freak out and like yell at vance because he has a life like most of us but also unlike some of us i agree with cronos you can wait it is not hard


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll update tonight.


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 14, 2007)

YEAH!!!^_^


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

I luv that Garra's booby sig/


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 14, 2007)

u guys are serious crackheads, or people who do marajuwana or hairowene


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

You spelled every drug wrong.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 14, 2007)

i dont do herowin or marajuana. i d extisy and LSD


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 14, 2007)

hey.....i forgot what this fanfic was about from all the spam. damit, what was it about?


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

When a band of theives and villains take refuge around Konoha's outskirts, it's up to Temari Sabuka to warn Konoha and help eliminate this pesky menace. However, she needs an accomplice. Enter: Shikamaru!

  There. :kakashi-thumbs


----------



## Dogma (Apr 14, 2007)

Even though I think I've only been on this thread with y'all for a couple of weeks.

Thinking back on it I can only think of a handful of times those thieves were even brought up. Did you ever give them names or something like that? Or Anything personal. (If you did then I must have horrid memory.)

I remember the meeting with the Hokage, then the party... the part with Naruto and his..junk (I rememeber this part espicially cause it was what pissed me off the first place lol) . Kankuro... Shino, the ramen shop, the mall, My colonge and the movies. Though I can't shake the feeling I missed something. Or messed up.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 14, 2007)

oh i thought it was just another dirty story


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

loooooooooool @salmonking2


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

ugh...so much reading...I can feel every veign in my head pump and it hurts like hell!  But I gatta admit V-man, this is actually a good fic.  it took me about three days to read but it was good.

Now if you don't mind, I'm going to put ice on my head...ugh.


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Have fun.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

...jerk


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

lol.......


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 15, 2007)

alrite guyz, less spam...cept salmon plz say random things with useful things so its not rly spam but the spam here is strating to leave good job!!!! alrite guyz!


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

People hate when people bitch about their reps itachifire.

   BTW, how do you show rep messages as a rep,?


----------



## Revan (Apr 15, 2007)

.....alright that question is a random wich i dont actualy know.... -_-'' >.<


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

.... Okayyyy.


----------



## Revan (Apr 15, 2007)

yea,i know,im a weird one eh? i'm always silent...thats what my friends tell me,i dont trust em anymore! >.<


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, have you ever heard of the "Holocaust"? Its a really cool group of members on Naruto Forums here. Its getting big, and we need some members. If you are interested, you can join. 

    We are about to make a main site.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

we keep getting told not to spam and yet here we are, spamming like there's no tommarrow...heheheheh, if only you mortals knew.

Edit: V-man, we are?


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm a powerful mortal, though. 

  Asylum, we should create a main site, though.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, I don't see why not.  Why don't you start it?

...whoa, serious deja vu...


----------



## Revan (Apr 15, 2007)

I got a plan,i can make some extra sections on my Forums and you can keep that part!


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

>??????????????????????????? MAJOR CONFUSION.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 15, 2007)

Vance said:


> Hey, have you ever heard of the "Holocaust"? Its a really cool group of members on Naruto Forums here. Its getting big, and we need some members. If you are interested, you can join.
> 
> We are about to make a main site.



Is that what this Holocaust stuff is all about? I keep seeing more and more of it lately and I was kinda confused.

Why'd y'all pick a name like the Holocaust? I mean that's not something one would usually want to name a group after.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> hey i dont like that hidan guys cause he mostly spams in forums that i cant touch, so im editing his posts in the spam zone, and deleting the other retarded ones outside of it


 
lol, i do the same thing to him


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 15, 2007)

weren't u gonna update last night vance?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

hey vance, what happend to all the mods on your forum?


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

I removed them. They were all inactive. I have a new one, but if he is inactive, he's gone as well.


    @Hakanami

   I really don't know, Asylum chose it, but it is a fierce sounding name.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 15, 2007)

I see. Well that's cool I suppose. I didn't say the name was bad or anything. Just...different I suppose.

What do you do to get in?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you get to blow stuff up??? Cuz I'll join.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 15, 2007)

lol not rly bitching bout my reps but i'm trying to find who the hell is rho and no offense to u vance because i mean no harm to u, just trying to stop spam for other ppl to enjoy this fic u created and i'm trying to stop racism with the anime stuff; BTW i though u were updating and with the Holocaust, can u send me the thread link? i'm kinda interested in it


----------



## txsfld (Apr 15, 2007)

yah im interested too what exactly is it all ive seen are people with sigs that are like holocaust sniper or whatever


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

Vance said:


> I removed them. They were all inactive. I have a new one, but if he is inactive, he's gone as well.
> 
> 
> @Hakanami
> ...


 
I wasn't inactive yet you removed me


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Okay, everyone PM a user here named "Asylum" Tell that that Vance the Sniper sent you and that you all want to join. We basically just do fun things, we want to create a big site, but I'd like you guys to join. It'd be fun to have you all there. Remember, just say that Vance the SNiper sent you.

  You get to have your own name and your own fic for your character!

  avenger: Tell me which forums yuo want to be a mod on.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice fanfic,Vance.
I love ShikaTema.


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Vapor


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 15, 2007)

I speak the truth.No prob.^^


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

lol, thats so true


----------



## Dogma (Apr 15, 2007)

Sup, 

I did what you said in the PM Vance, Guess I'm just waiting till now?

But what do you mean your own char and fic? I'm just a bit curious.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

soo many pms...

eh, I suppose that this is mainly my fault.

I heard a question saying why our name is "holocaust".  Holocaust is a word that means "extermination; elimination of mass beings".  We wish to get rid of every single human out there in every world.  Nothing else matters...oh, and to be immortal.  That too.


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

If you want, you can make a character at tektek.net I believe, and make a fic about your character. It is all completely optional. You get a name for yuor specialties.

   I am an excellent Sniper, so my name is Vance the Sniper


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

actually, tektek.org


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Really, okay. Srry, it's tektek.org


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 15, 2007)

lol u should a make a thread sumwhere here so he can talk about it without spamming in vance's thread


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Talk about a fic to spam in it? :S


----------



## Dogma (Apr 15, 2007)

itachifire said:


> lol u should a make a thread sumwhere here so he can talk about it without spamming in vance's thread



Your not talking to me are you? 

Because if you've really read through the spam then you might have noticed I spam the least out of the majority of the people who read this fanfic. In fact, I wrote a couple of reviews to help Vance get better at writing it.

I understand what you mean about spamming up the thread and what not. In fact I really agree with your logic and support said efforts to stop constant spamming.

But is it really considering spamming when I'm replying to what the author himself said or a post he created? I'm aware it's not pretaining to the fanfic, but it would be redundant to make an entirely new thread all for the sake of a question or two.

I'm only asking out of curioisity, and posting something that has to do with the fanfic at the moment would be entirely out of place and pointless. I know he's working on it, and I know it's coming sooner or later. So why can't I ask a simple question using the easiest and less annoying method of communication I have with Vance or Asylum that I know of?

I'm not trying to start anything, but though stopping the spam is a valiant idea, constantly making remakrs about it only angers the less rational, and confuses the more rational.


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Hakanami is correct. You cannot discuss about a fic for every post you make. You need some sort of entertainment.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll be a mod wherever ya need me vance.


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Okay, I'll make you a mod on some forums, be active, though.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be. Does it matter if i delete hidans posts? that guy gives me a headache....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

...still waiting for the applications...


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

You can avenger, that is why I hired you.

  Asylum, you have to approve them and give them a form to fill out.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

approve them? form? what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

...i did when the asked me


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Then they should be members, add them.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven't gotten them back yet.  So I don't know what they do or who they are.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

Did i miss something? cuz i'm completly lost...........


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Nevermind avenger. You have a lot of work today..... XD :rofl


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

go back a few pages...you'll find ur answer


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me work? nah, i just click the delete button every time hidan posts XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

The ones who want to join are .Uchiha.Itachi. , Hakanami , and itachifire.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

if i knew what you were talking about i might join


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

nevermind it dude.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

meh, whatever. i'm to busy deleting hidan's posts to care. i hate that fuckin spammer.........


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, he registered here just to PM and make fun of him. :rofl


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

what an idiot:rofl


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

We got a new member at the forum!!!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

you just noticed?


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 15, 2007)

Vance said:


> The one who wants to join, is the true genius *Hakanami*



Allright I sent the thing to asylum but he's offline at the moment. Took me longer then expected cause I got sidetracked and was looking at the Tek tek things. 

Mine turned out kinda cool if I do say so myself.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I kinda wanted the name 'Hakanami the Skylancer', seeing as I always did like dragon related things. But he note said it's chosen for me.

Edited: Decided to go with the current picture though. Not very different, but for one I'm left handed, and two that color hair seemed cooler. 




Itachi did have a point earlier though, do y'all have a thread or something more Holocaust centric?


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice dude.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

mine has a lot of weapons ^_^


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Peak, our new mod, is excellent.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven't seen him do anything yet


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, he seems professional.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

if you say so


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 15, 2007)

naw not that vance, i'm talking about the random comments on stuff unrelated to the fic; that's spam, and haka no offence to u , none of ur post were spam, they were all good especially the reviews. 
Haka, did u make that picture? cause it loooks awesome


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 15, 2007)

so do I have to make a tek tek ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice avy itachifire.

   You don't HAVE to make one, it's optional.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 15, 2007)

so when is he on(Asylum) and anyone like Calligraphy?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah I did.  

It takes awhile to get the clothes together on Tek Tek but Firefox pulled through in the end.

Edit: It's all good... You were right to call me on a topic that wasn't exactly fanfic related.

Edit Edit: If you mean my Avatar then I didnt draw that one. This one's Gamma Akutabi from _Zombie Powder_ by Tite Kubo (Guy who made Bleach.)

It's a discontinued series, but he still kicks ass.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a gaia account but it was my sisters.(( how do I change how old it is???)) name is chaotic deserter. though I am changing the whole thing... cant stand inuyasha.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 15, 2007)

My pic didn't want to show up >.<


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats not good, don't kill yourself over it.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 15, 2007)

omg where the fuck is the fanfic?!?!is there a new one?!?!?! wats with all the spam!?!?!?!


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

Its not spam, it's _discussion_ and the fanfic will come soon.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

I just finished the kakashixayame fic. strangly i was listening to a song about hoes while reading it XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

Yo, Hidan was banned at my forum, and at this forum


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

I know he was banned. Now just to delete that idiots posts. ughhh.....so much work to do.

Your sig says to ask for details about The Holocaust, so i'm asking. What is The Holocaust?


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

The Holocaust is a group of members on the NF who set up our own little gang. We do things together and our E-partners. We are getting teams.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh. any way i can help(when i'm not cleaning up after hidan)


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm cleaning up too. We'll finish the spam.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm almost done. He didn't post much in the areas i'm a mod of


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll deal with those. I will leave his posts in the spam center.

  Also, don't delete posts if they are normal.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

okay, i'll just move them to the spam center then?
edit: do you mind if i make a topic in a area i can mod to test my powers on? i still don't know what all of them do.


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, but return it. If you need help, ask me.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

okay and now back to The Holocaust. any way i can join/help?


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

PM a member named "Asylum" and tell him you want to join. Also say Vance the Sniper sent you.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

kk, i'll do that& i know what i can do as a mod now


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 16, 2007)

YOU BANNED HIDAN? thank you soooo much! i hated him. thank you vance!!! now scince i have no one to hate on there i wouldnt be able to abuse and special powers i might be givven *coughmodcough*


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know what vance thinks, but i think we got things under control


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

hm...V-man, I thought I said "A" member.  Not every person on this thread.  Awell, at least Arrixam's mouth is shut.

BTW, as soon as the new guys applicate themselves, I am going to start a new fanfic rp.  It's Holocaust members only.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll get that thing you pm'd me filled out as soon as i think of stuff to put on it.....
edit: for appearance, should i just use my tektek avatar?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

well, if you want.  As long as I know what you look like, anything goes.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

okay, i'll just use my avatar then. the abilities are so annoying.....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

GLOBAL ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!

The applications are now closed.  Avenger2112 and Itachifire are the only acceptions.  If you wish to join, you will have to explain to me why you wish to join.  thankyou for your time.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

Now we must wait for itachifire


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 16, 2007)

alrite i'm here i change my name is DarkFire


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd rep you to, but i need to spread some rep around before i give it to  you again


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 16, 2007)

Vance said:


> PM a member named "Asylum" and tell him you want to join. Also say Vance the Sniper sent you.



Vance.Why does your forum have a *PORN* SECTION?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

because it's awsome like that


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 16, 2007)

OBVIOSLY!!!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

i mean, it's VANCE'S forum. what else can ya expect XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

I put it there cos I hate when horny guys make those posts. Keep it there, I'll know who to keep an eye out for.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 16, 2007)

You hate that section?Why did you make it?


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

I dun hate it.


  Whoa, I forgot which page had the previous chapter, page 40 something I belive


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

why would vance of all people hate that section


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

Avenger: I chose you to be on my team of two on the Reapers RP for the Holocaust. You are on, as well as Hakanami/


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 16, 2007)

well I am ow a holocaust member I just need him to pm me my name... Seta the something... maybe (just a joke) Seta the summoner


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 16, 2007)

That name would suit you perfectly itachi


----------



## Dogma (Apr 16, 2007)

Allright, I'll send you a reply to that last PM about what I'm supposed to be able to do.

On a side note, I know your probably not going too anytime soon. But when do you plan to write the next chapter for Changes? It's been a good while afterall.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 16, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> That name would suit you perfectly itachi



.... RAWR!!*runs after Avenger with a katana* TAKE THAT BACK YOU NO DIRTY*slams into a pole*


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 16, 2007)

Ouch..........


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

Next chap will have some... hentai


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG YES!FINALY!THANKYOU VANCE!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 16, 2007)

Hentai? 

Like a lemon? 

Cause if it is a lemon, then I'm probably going to laugh.

Sent the PM, like most of the stuff I do it's pretty longwinded and covers alot.


----------



## tarasaur (Apr 16, 2007)

lol I love the story! I am going to join your forum. Is it to late to be a mod on your forum?


----------



## Vance (Apr 16, 2007)

If you have experiance, if not, I am sorry. If you have a low amount of exp. I can get you a small position. Thanks for likin the fic. You will get a mod position, though.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 16, 2007)

my siggy has a pretty good picture of my guy.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

soo many members and yet, I do wonder how Arrixam comes up with these codenames...

I always wondered why he named me the Dreamer... I would have picked "the creator" or "the idol" but the Dreamer?!  I like it...


----------



## Dogma (Apr 16, 2007)

It is a pretty cool codename. 

Consdering what you can do, and the overall goal though. I think it's pretty suiting.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

I must ask, do you think Death's Masquerade is our only goal?  There are two more "masquerades" out there such as Twilight's Masquerade and Final Masquearade...


----------



## Dogma (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I was never exactly sure to be honest.

I sorta went off the information that was said here or there on a couple of posts and made a few reasonable inferences. Of course, I never said I didn't think there were other goals in mind.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 16, 2007)

Yo Asylum, I got a question. What is Holocaust?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 17, 2007)

ugh!  Not this question again!

*Sigh*

Holocaust is a team that has basically one goal, rid the world(s) of all humans...oh, and to become imortal.  That's basically it.

It's just a team I (and Arrixam) created when I was a genin here.  Nothing else.


----------



## Vance (Apr 17, 2007)

You should all join. We just entered the Chunin Exams.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 17, 2007)

vance you should put the changes chapter pages and further updates in ur sig it would make it easier and people would know if you updated even still there is spam but i must admit it is much better than before


----------



## Vance (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks dude... I might do that again. Next chap is filthy...


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 17, 2007)

roar i just read this whole thing!! XD. scanning for updates is hard. but, this is a good fanfic. honestly, i just clicked on this on a whim....


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 17, 2007)

i feel cool....i just joined today XD


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 17, 2007)

Filthy,eh?Dirty is good!xDSo when do we get this?*gives big puupy dog eyes and tilts head slightly*


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 17, 2007)

..................wants update


----------



## Vance (Apr 17, 2007)

Next chap will have some Temari and Shikamaru! if you know what I mean/


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (Apr 17, 2007)

oki!Can't wait for an update!Hope it's here soon!^^


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't wait for an update XD.. and I have my name. Seta the Tormentor.


----------



## Vance (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm still deleting Hidan and Kakuzu's posts.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 17, 2007)

Too much spam eh?


----------



## Vance (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, and Hidan made 2 accounts, now i gotta delete both. .


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 17, 2007)

I know how you feel... okay no I don't... sorry..


----------



## tarasaur (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't wait for the update!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 17, 2007)

holy shit another 10 pages of spam. i cant locate anything anymore >< my sharingan fails to see through spam


----------



## Vance (Apr 17, 2007)

heh, i;m making a sick new rpg, it's coming along good. It'll release by May 5th


----------



## Dogma (Apr 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> heh, i;m making a sick new rpg, it's coming along good. It'll release by May 5th



I couldn't help but ask. How exactly do you make an Rpg?

Or what kind of one are you talking about. I mean I know what a normal rpg is (Like Zelda, Elder Scrollsblivion, and etc) But I don't really know how to play one of the ones your probably talking about.

That and how do you make all this stuff? 

Apparently you have a forum, though I don't really know of it.
Like dozens of fanfics, including and excluding _Changes_
Stuff for the Horoko-suto (Holocaust)
And a new Rpg it seems.

I wish I had time to make all that stuff.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 17, 2007)

me too, but i have school and studying...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 17, 2007)

im confused. how does this thread relate to that rpg?


----------



## BrojoJojo (Apr 18, 2007)

...Im sad about how much this became a spamapalooza...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 18, 2007)

Griff Hyral said:


> ...Im sad about how much this became a spamapalooza...



thank you for contributing. Can someone tell me exactly how many chapters there are right now?


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 18, 2007)

arent there 11?


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, at the end, I will be posting all chapters in a row so everyone can read em without the spam. 

    Making an RPG is simple. Just create a regular forum. I can help you if you want.  Look at mine,.


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 18, 2007)

yay, fanfic without the spam! <3


----------



## Revan (Apr 18, 2007)

Oi! Vance can ya make me an admin at ya forums? im a great one ye know?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 18, 2007)

Vance said:


> Yes, at the end, I will be posting all chapters in a row so everyone can read em without the spam.
> 
> Making an RPG is simple. Just create a regular forum. I can help you if you want.  Look at mine,.



Is this actually an rpg game? or is this just some forum run-around thingy?


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

It's a text based RPG.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 18, 2007)

Vance said:


> It's a text based RPG.



Can you make an actual game rpg? i bet that would be more fun..


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

You can make one for free. But you'd have to download it.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 18, 2007)

u losers, u know the origional rpg, "dungeons and dragons"? that has no screens. i like text/word based rpg's anyway


----------



## txsfld (Apr 18, 2007)

i like text based rpgs also but i dont really care i would be fine with either type


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm back. been busy downloading photoshop from a friend and learning how to use it. I still got a lot to learn though

oh and vance, i like your new avy.

URGENT UPDATE!!!!
That idiot hidan is back vance! Now he's using the name Hidan-San! Someone ban that idiot before he spams again!


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, I can have a larger one than regular members because I am now a Senior Member, I applied, and got accepted.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

look at the rest of that message!


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

What message?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> URGENT UPDATE!!!!
> That idiot hidan is back vance! Now he's using the name Hidan-San! Someone ban that idiot before he spams again!


 
tha message! i'm currently sending all of his insulting shit to the dumpster pile labeled "more hidan bull****"


----------



## Dogma (Apr 18, 2007)

Vance, I seriously am going to kick your ass later.  
You made me look like a punk,  lol.

Just know that when you do write chapter 12 I'm not going to show any mercy. Punctuation, Plot, Grammar, Spelling, The friggin works.

(I 'm not really mad, but I'll keep this in mind during the next couple of parts of the other thing. PS: Lance, not sword.)

Sorry for wasting a post here on Changes, just wanted to give Vance alittle side note about what's in store for the next review of this story.


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

Yo, you aren't a punk... lol, I was the annoying guy. Don't worry, we're really friends the story, and we'll win the Chunin Exams. Woot. :crazy


----------



## Dogma (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking of that, take care of the next part if you can.

I'm alot more of a slow pacer then you. So I can do side events and you can do the longer ones. Until someone else logs in and checks out what's going on. 

That and I don't have a good grasp on who I'm animating other then you, Avenger and myself. I can do the rest of them, but I'm currently working on my HW so it's hard to balance.

We should speak in PM's until we get a few more posts in Reapers. I don't feel like spamming this thread up some more. And well, I wan't to know how we can get the rest of this situation to go without anyone being left out. Sucks that Asylum is busy.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

you did not pay any attention to a word i said did you?


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't... 

Avenger, can you skin at all?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just downloaded photoshop and i can barely use it, does that answer your question? and now that your paying attention, hidan is back under a new name and is insulting people.


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

friend. .


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah, i moved his posts to the dumpster pile. wasn't sure what else to do with them, i'm used to just banning people when they piss me off.


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

I deleted the accounts called "Hidan" "Kakuzu" and "Hidan-San"


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

good, I didn't want to have to delete all that spam again>.>


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

We still gotta delete his posts.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, YOU gotta delete his posts all of his posts are in areas i'm not a mod of


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 18, 2007)

wow Vance sounds like u got the shit job....haha...i'm sorry...wens the next chapter coming


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

Friday, hopefully.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, vance does got the shit job.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 18, 2007)

*waiting in corner for Friday*...i haven't posted here in a while...i missed you talking about stuff that i find boring...


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

I pitty you vance, you gotta delete all of hidans posts


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 18, 2007)

laugh laugh..


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

Man, next chap will have Shika jerkin off to Temari, then they do it.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

my dog just fell asleep on top of a pile of my dirty cloths XD


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 18, 2007)

Whoot!!! Really my favorite pairing is Naru Ino for one reason...


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

Make a fic for that then.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2007)

how about a sasori,kankuro ino threesome


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 18, 2007)

I might make a Naru Ino... I just have to think about it...


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

That might work. :think


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

Should i delete all of hidan's and his partner's posts or just the spam?


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

ALL of his posts you can reach. His account is deleted, so should his posts.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 18, 2007)

okay i'll delete like the remaining 15 posts i can then leave the other hundred something to you XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

lol.   I'll do it, I don't give a darn :tough


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 18, 2007)

Vance said:


> friend. .



well said. rofl


----------



## Vance (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, nice to see you again salmonking.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 18, 2007)

V-man!  dude, I love ur character avy.  *reps...if can*


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey can I be a mod too? If you need the extra help I am always on besides when I am at school.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 18, 2007)

When will next chapter be released?


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 18, 2007)

possibly friday he says


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 18, 2007)

FRIDAY IT IS. I WILL BE WAITING ><


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

I need a few experianced mods, but they will be removed when we finish deleting Hidan's posts/


----------



## Revan (Apr 19, 2007)

this is just all about your forums eh Vance? 
Hope the next chap is gonna be kick @$$!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

CAN i wait till friday for the next chaptER? i hope so...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

Can someone gimme a link to cahpter 11?  purrtty please?


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

I gave you a link already, gosh.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> I gave you a link already, gosh.



uhh, you gave me a link to chapter ten i thinkz. im looking for 11.

ahhh -forget it. Can you like email all teh chapters to me?
bloody_ninja2002@yahoo.com


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll do it when the series is over.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

Kk and ill upload all the files on my host server.


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanx man. Tomorrow next chap.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> Man, next chap will have Shika jerkin off to Temari, then they do it.



stealing my ideas!


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

Please make a story like that... Also, dud3, how could I make a sasori kankuro and temari? there is only one chick...


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 19, 2007)

I already gotten 2 reps from fellow Holocaust members in this thread


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 19, 2007)

can i join the holocaust?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 19, 2007)

no, Asylum the dreamer is accepting no new members


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

You can join, but you'll have to give a detailed PM telling him why you want to join.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 19, 2007)

a message to who?
give me a thread he posted in so i can pm him


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

Look for "Death's Masquerade" "Reaper's Masquerade" or just look around here.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 19, 2007)

i had to send a pm and now im working on my characteristics


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 19, 2007)

Asylum said:


> GLOBAL ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!
> 
> The applications are now closed. Avenger2112 and Itachifire are the only acceptions. If you wish to join, you will have to explain to me why you wish to join. thankyou for your time.
> 
> ...


 
Before you start telling people about The Holocaust vance, read Asylum's announcment


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe I said that they had to give me a reason if they wanted to join.  that doesnt say that they can't openly.  Just give me a reason and I'll send them the app, the re-send it to me, I give Arrixam app on IRL, he gives codename, I give to member.

Simple as that.


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

I got my own name by myself. :sweat


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't wait for the next chapter XD


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> I got my own name by myself. :sweat



I remember that.  But Arrixam said, "at least it saves me the brain cells"...well, he said it in a more smarter way but I cant remember the words.  After all, the dude's about to grad out of college.


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

I ain't even in high school yet.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> I ain't even in high school yet.



lol im in highschool. So much better , but too much work


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

work is good.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

Vance said:


> work is good.



homework is bad


----------



## Vance (Apr 19, 2007)

yes, it is bad.

    lol, update your akatsuki fic, it sounds funny.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 20, 2007)

Yo vance, you have any finished fan fics u want me to upload?


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

Nah, not yet. I am close to finishing one, but I still have a few chaps to go.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> Nah, not yet. I am close to finishing one, but I still have a few chaps to go.



ok well send me that one too when ur done


----------



## Revan (Apr 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> I ain't even in high school yet.



Dude...ye not the only one! im not in high school too...only gotta finish this year and im on High School!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow... you guys are only in junior high???? (puzzled look on face) Than how did you get so good at writing???


----------



## txsfld (Apr 20, 2007)

ur age does determine ur writing skills any body can be a good writer if they work at it enough


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

Dude, I'm in the 6th grade, I'm really 12, but I say I am 13. :amazed


----------



## txsfld (Apr 20, 2007)

why what r u afraid of people calling you a noob or what you write good so why did u tell us u were 13


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

Because some 13 year olds here act like garbage, I act like any normal 17 year old... sometimes...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 20, 2007)

how old do i act


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 20, 2007)

I act anywere from 14-18 because I got ADHD but most of the time I control it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

lol, I am adding a new chappie today.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 20, 2007)

cool I am kiling people in resident evil..


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

Woot! 1300th post! Yeah. OMG. Today celebrates 1 month of Changes! Yay, time for a durty chappie.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 20, 2007)

where is it


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

It is coming soon.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> Woot! 1300th post! Yeah. OMG. Today celebrates 1 month of Changes! Yay, time for a durty chappie.



needs more sex


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

Asylum said:


> I believe I said that they had to give me a reason if they wanted to join. that doesnt say that they can't openly. Just give me a reason and I'll send them the app, the re-send it to me, I give Arrixam app on IRL, he gives codename, I give to member.
> 
> Simple as that.


 
my bad, i only read the "The applications are now closed" part


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

*CHAPTER 12*

*Here it is... Chapter 12*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru sits on his couch, lazily eating popcorn and drinking soda pop. He flips through the channels. 1, 2, 3, 4...

     Finally, after he makes it to chapter 5, Temari walks in, her a towel in her hand.

      "I'll be taking a shower. DO NOT come in or it'll be the last thing you'll ever do." she says nastily.

      As usual, Shikamaru groans and mutters something that sounds like "How Troublesome"

      Temari enters his bathroom, and she begins to undress. 

     After 30 minutes of TV, the Nara has to take a piss. "Damned bladder." he mutters, walking toward the bathroom door.

      He freezes. "Damn, the devil's in there." he groans, twisting his legs together. 

       He sits down again, and waits. After 10 minutes, he feels as if he will piss his pants. "Mother-" he curses, squinting and trying to hold it in.

       His green couch thrashes as the Nara desperately tries not to piss his OWN couch.

       "I have to go... I... I can't hold it." he says to himself. Finally, an idea clicks into his head.

_If I can sneak into the bathroom, and go quickly, she'll never know I'm in there! Simple!_

      So, that is what the Nara did. He slowly crept towards the large, oak door, trying not to give any clue he was near the door. He activates his Shadow Creep Jutsu (I made it up), and walks right through the wall.

      The smell of hot water and shampoo almost made Shikamaru choke. He forced himself not to breathe, for he knew if Temari found out he was here, she'd never let him breathe again!

       Quietly but quickly, he unzipped his pants, and pulled his penis out. _So far so good._ he says, sweating a bit. He begins to piss. 

_DAMN!_ Piss flies everywhere, and since he had to go so badly, it is loud enough to hear.

      "What the?" a female voice says, puzzeled. Temari pulls the shower curtain away from her, exposing her bre body.

        Expecting to see nothing, she sees the Nara holding his penis in one hand, pissing, while he tried to clean the toilet seat.

      "Ahhhhhh!" she shrieked at a volume that Shikamaru swore was loud enough to pierce glass.

      In a few seconds, she exited the shower, not caring about her exposed body parts, and punched the Nara hard.

     He banged against the door, still pissing. "I warned you!" she screamed as she kicked him and smacked him with a soap bar.

     Shikamaru had never been so scared in his life as he was back there. Temari not only beat the living crap out of him, but she did it seriously, no joking around.

      The next day, she wouldn't talk, look at, or speak to him. She just kept away. Just to add to Shikamaru's sorrow, she began to hang out with Kiba more... A lot more. 

     That night, the Nara was in his bed, Temari sleeping in the guest room. He sighed, a broken lip still visible.

_What made her so mad?_ he thought, trying to remember what had happened. He remembered only one thing: Temari's body.

     At first, it was just nothing, just an embarrasing time for Temari, but after an hour lying in bed, it became an image that Shikamaru desperately wanted to return.

      He kept drooling and salivating at Temari's bare breast and legs. He twisted and moved around, thinking of her in the bed with him.

      Finally, after an hour and a half, he began to jerk off. In fact, he did it several times that night alone. The next day, he went so far as to steal an underwear she left outside. He even took a sock she had, finding out he had an huge fetish for feet.

     The next three days included him stealing and returning Temari's clothes secretly, and him letting out more DNA than Asuma when Hidan killed him. On the third night, just before he was about to jerk off, Temaru stormed into his room, finding him about to play with himself.

      "Temari!" he squeaked, embarrased that she had found him in this certain position, a bra and panty near his nose.

        He expected her to kill him right there and then. Or at least beat the livin crap out of him. But no, the Sabuka did something he never expected her to do: Laugh.

        "Ha ha ha. Oh ah ha." she giggled. Shikamaru blushed, then he got a little mad. "Wha- Why are you here?" he asked, hiding the panties and bra.

        She began to stop laughing, and got more serious. "If you were interested in sex." she smiled, licking her lips as she held up a book called "How to Sexual Satisfy a Woman".

       Shikamaru was stunned. He had remembered buying a book like that a few days ago, of course, with all the jerking off he'd has been doing, he forgot about everything.

      "Thats... for research... I mean Chouji bought it... I mean I bought..." she cut him off by taking her pajamas off.

      "I can teach you all about sex..." she smiled. Shikamaru gulped as she took her thong off, and her bra. "Class is in session." she smiled, as she pounced on him.





    lol, I want to update this badly, but how is it so far?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 20, 2007)

Vance said:


> *Here it is... Chapter 12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how hold are you again?

lol joking, it was tiight


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

was there a chapter 11? my computer is really slow so i havent been on. oh, btw, i noticed that when i dont post i dont get neg-repped lol, one more thing, chapter 12 was good, pretty funny too


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

lol, chap 11 was made! I did it already.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

when was it made? i made brownies. they look good. none of u can have any though!!!!! hAHAHAHAHAHAH opps caps lock


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll just re post it here. :sigh


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

okay thx, hey check your private messages i sent u sumthin vance


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 20, 2007)

it was good i scanned through it...hey and where do u guys get those little people on your sig and avatar


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

great update vance XD


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

InLoveWithShikaMe said:


> it was good i scanned through it...hey and where do u guys get those little people on your sig and avatar



are you being insensitive to little people? bcause they are not property to be purchased and placed somewhere. they are people just like you and me just much shorter.


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

Dang, 4 members viewing the thread/


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

Great job Vance, another great edition to the chronicles of ShikaxTema. Let me know when the next one comes out


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

reply to much private message!!!!!!!!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 20, 2007)

you need to stop writing cliffhangers!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

I know, I said to Kakuzu if he stops spamming, he can come back in, not Hidan, though.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

Hidan was banned, wasn't he?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey V-man, if you help me out with the Holocaust forum, would you like to become a fellow admin?  You have much more experience at this than I do.

Help a brother out?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

you gotta help a brutha out. WEST  SIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

The holocaust sounds fun, (but not like the thing the nazis did), can I join?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 20, 2007)

you have to submit an application adn I will make my 300th post in a vance or serac thread. THIS IS MY 300th POST!!!


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

where do i submit it?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 20, 2007)

to Asylum. and whoot I love it... -spaz attack-


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

mail it to canada


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

do I PM him?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 20, 2007)

oh just send it here.  I dont feel like readin mail

Name:
Abilities:
Weakness:
Personality:
Appearance:


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

1. Shiba the swordsman
2. Making my sword explode and change forms
3. the darkness in my heart
4. Unpredictable
5. Young, large sword, shiny armor, and a cape.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 20, 2007)

...m, okay.  welcome


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

#1 Shikamaru fan said:


> Hidan was banned, wasn't he?


yeah, hidan got banned then got his account deleted. He spammed so much vance and I are still deleting it


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

Asylum said:


> ...m, okay.  welcome



Hurray!!!! I saw my name on it!!! (I'm trying to change my username)


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Hey V-man, if you help me out with the *Holocaust forum*, would you like to become a fellow admin? You have much more experience at this than I do.
> 
> Help a brother out?


mind givin me the link and if you still need help, i don't mind helpin


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 20, 2007)

you don't have to, you know that ya?



Avenger2112 said:


> mind givin me the link and if you still need help, i don't mind helpin


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 20, 2007)

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Itachi U. (Apr 20, 2007)

man i can't believe i've been off for a week............sorry i just got World of Warcraft last week.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

i joined and am logged in right now.


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd like to be admin.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

Apparently he made me an admin, buti'm still listed as a normal member :?


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

lol, I can make that forum shine.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

I got mod experiance, but skins and stuff are where i need help. I've never had to do that before


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

Forget skins, I can get a cool logo. Asylum left.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

he's back on now and he asked me to do skins. i just don't know what he wants me to do.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm back.  Avenger can be a mod...as long as he keeps hidan away from there.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 20, 2007)

not much i can do besides delete his posts and i thought you were gonna make me an admin.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 20, 2007)

rofl nice avatar vance


----------



## Vance (Apr 20, 2007)

I know you like it.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 20, 2007)

hey, wow i have been gone for a long time haven't i?


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

You've been gone a while!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah i know. so what did i miss *i know your going to say alot*


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Our forum has 43 members, and over 800 posts.

    Chapter 13 is going up tonight!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

Alrite well, i will read the chapter on sunday i hope. Please remember the page ...


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

Vance said:


> Our forum has 43 members, and over 800 posts.
> 
> Chapter 13 is going up tonight!



:amazed 43 members! wow this forum is growing fast.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I know. Impressive.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

hey, what about me?  I need help too ya know.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

make me an admin dude. I'll do the rest.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

It should work now.  Do let me know if not.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

*The smexy Chapter 13*

*Woo Hoo! Chapter 13...*





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari jumped on the Nara, forcing him to stay on the bed. She kissed him passionately on the forehead as she kissed his chest.

_This is good!_ Shikamaru thought, as a certain part of his body increased in size.

          Temari's bare body rubbed against his as she proceeded to put her tongue down his throat.

          "Temari... Wha-" he was cut off by her taking his pants off, touching his penis a number of times.

           "Temari!" he squeaked as she licked her nose. "Lesson one: Don't complain, just work." she said, pacing faster as she pushed him into her.

           "Yes. God yeah." she moaned as the noise of pillows increased. Shikamaru _was_ enjoying it, but he was a little nervous about not having a condom.

_Always wear a condom..._ the voice of Asuma rang in his head as Temari jumped on his dick.

         "Tem... Temari..." he mumbled. She stopped for a second, but only for a second, then she continued.

         "Ya-." she muttered, making a weird noise the Nara had never heard before.

         "What... about protection?" he asked meekly. She stopped, laughing a bit. "Protection? I am using birth control pills." Shikamaru nodded, and they continued.

         Three minutes later, he felt his penis explode into a fiery static sensation. He felt a liquid come out of it. "I came already?" he asked himself, Temaru noticing.

         But Temari was beginning to come herself. After a minute, she began to slow down, and then, she screamed in ecstasy, and fell ontop of him, and feel asleep.



         The next day, their morning was filled with kisses, some romance, and Shikamaru's favorites, a BJ. He loved it when her tongue swirled around his manliness.

         That day, they went to a movie theathre. In the middle of it, he decided to try something out. "I think I dropped a candy." he whsipered. Temari shrugged, and let him go down.

         Thats when he began to actually _go down_ on her. His tongue going to work, it took a few minutes to make her come.

         Temari giggled a little, and then let out a moan as she came herself. That was the last time they ever went to the movies.

          Temari and Shikamaru even tried sex in the bathroom, and it went surprisingly well....


    "I'll take the sirloin steak, and she'll have the grilled chicken with salad." Shikamaru told the waiter. The waiter smiled, and left.

     Temari leaned over to him, and kissed him on the lip. Since Shikamaru had begun to get a mustache, it tickled, and he giggled. Temari loved doing this.

      "I have an idea..." she said. Shikamaru's eyebrows raised. "Oh? And whats that?" he asked.

        She smiled, giving a "you know what I mean" look. He look surprised, but agreed. 

      "I'll go get ready... Don't be long." she said, as she walked to the bathroom.

         The Nara waited for three minutes, considering it didn't take Temari much time to get ready for some love.

        He walked into the bathroom, and found no one there. "Temari?" he said, and looked into a bathroom. 

       "Behind you." a voice whispered. It was Temari, naked, wet and naked. He smiled, and walked over to her. 

        For the next 25 minutes, they made passionate... Well, passionate... Uhh, I guess Passionate is the right word for the type of sex they made. It did involve kissing and regular intercourse.

     When they got back to the table, their food was cold....













   Okay, it's weird. But I liked it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

typical Vance, gewd as usual


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I am making the forum better. Hakanami, you should join.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey vance, How many Fanfics do you work on once?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

just in case, not all of us are ninja.  Maybe the official members here but you have to remember that I come from "aura of roses".  A lot of members are going to come there that are currently members.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

Asylum said:


> just in case, not all of us are ninja.  Maybe the official members here but you have to remember that I come from "aura of roses".  A lot of members are going to come there that are currently members.



I'm the most deadliest ninja you will find. I might see the to the forums in the future.

So Vance, just how many fanfics are in the process of being created right now?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

So......Any one here seen the movie *HOT FUZZ*?I just saw it,
Action packed with bloody gorey death scenes,a kickass shoot out at the end with a bit of comedy thrown in!
LAWL!It was AWESOME!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

Cronos said:


> So......Any one here seen the movie *HOT FUZZ*?I just saw it,
> Action packed with bloody gorey death scenes,a kickass shoot out at the end with a bit of comedy thrown in!
> LAWL!It was AWESOME!



Lol i kinda wanna see it, but this isnt the appropriate topic to be talking about it. FanFics^^. Unless you would make one about Hot Fuzz o.O


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I am sending a guy an email of all the chaps. He wants to read it without the spam. I found EVERY SINGLE CHAPTER THROUGH EVERY FREAKIN PIECE OF SPAM SHIT. GIVE ME A MEDAL BITCHES, I BEAT THE SPAM.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well this thread is full of off topic spam so it's not really different from about the other 60 pages.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

Vance said:


> I am sending a guy an email of all the chaps. He wants to read it without the spam. I found EVERY SINGLE CHAPTER THROUGH EVERY FREAKIN PIECE OF SPAM SHIT. GIVE ME A MEDAL BITCHES, I BEAT THE SPAM.



I hope that guy is me


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry, it wasn't you dude. Also, I can't e mail anyone so far. Can I just PM you the chapters?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

Vance said:


> Sorry, it wasn't you dude. Also, I can't e mail anyone so far. Can I just PM you the chapters?



lol fine, but i would prefer email. ALthough sure, pm me. I just wanna know how come i cant get the email


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

Awhhh Hell Yea! im back and rollin good! (damn i need to stop saying that everywhere...) Nice chaps....i loved em!


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Next ones will be lemony.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

everywhere i go i see a Holocaust member


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

I am not a Holocaust member *plus i don't approve of it either*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

im in the holocaust.

when do i get cool avy?

oh and nice FF vance.


oh and i forgoit to tell you i joined ya forum


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 21, 2007)

took long enough for a lemon. dam.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> I am not a Holocaust member *plus i don't approve of it either*


 
do you really think we care what you approve of 
I'm making an rpg/anime forum right now so i'm gonna be inactive for a bit ^_^


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> took long enough for a lemon. dam.



relax,Vance wrote 2 chapters in 2 days,let him have some more ideas!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

like what ideas


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

Idea's for his FF. Like temari killing shikamaru


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

no temari gets pregnant


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 21, 2007)

oh geez...... please dont do that..... lol Naruto reappears when Temari is "teaching" Shikamaru and wants to learn too.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 21, 2007)

The thing that confuses me is, do you know that they're about 14 or 15? And They're having it. By the way, do I get my holocaust picture soon?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

i made a new FF

i need comments on my Konoha Stories


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

looool #1Shikamaru Fan. This is the timeskip. Shikamaru is nearing 17, and Temari is nearing 19 lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

someone plz green rep me so i can have the red bars gone


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll rep ya. 


    Also, you didn't join my forum.  Did you? What username did you register?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

my username is ballistik


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, I saw you there. Thanks for joining dude.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

vance sig is hilarous


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

It took me a while to get all of those pics.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

update soon?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just noticed that most of my posts are from this FF


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

New suggestion

Shikamaru and Temari gets HIV


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

LAWL!That would be a Priceless moment!


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Yo, one of my first FCs, Chouji and Temari did it, and Chouji had HIV... But there'll be none of that in this fic.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 21, 2007)

Vance said:


> looool #1Shikamaru Fan. This is the timeskip. Shikamaru is nearing 17, and Temari is nearing 19 lol



Oh, I messed up and thought it was in between time-skip. Thanks for letting me know Vance. And maybe Shika should get a spazz attack and faint while Temari rapes his unconcious body.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

#1 Shikamaru fan said:


> Oh, I thought it was right after time-skip.



i see u got yo avy

does asylum make them?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

You can make them here
Power Puff Girls Doujin


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 21, 2007)

Go to the link and choose the make the avatar option, and create away.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

YAY!  -dances around for no apparent reason-


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

lol. I'm going offline for a while. See ya'll later.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 21, 2007)

I like your avvy Vance it is pretty funny.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

i gotta finish my proj. 

it due tuesday


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

k, bye bye vance ^^


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

so...what ya all doin?
im just downloadin some music and thinking if chapter 3 of Shinobi Tales is gonna be good


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

I have no idea why but I feel like partying hard.

WHO'S WITH ME?!


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 21, 2007)

damn u ppl are crazy ! from 43 to 65 aprox ONLY SPAM !!!!  THIS COULD BE A RECORD OF SPAM (if its not i think im going 2 see the 1,2,3,4 Hokages   )


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

Dreamrox said:


> I have no idea why but I feel like partying hard.
> 
> WHO'S WITH ME?!



*Roars* PARTYIN ALL NIGHT LONG!!!
COUNT ME IN!

eehh...who got the beer? i got the girls...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

Revan1420 said:


> *Roars* PARTYIN ALL NIGHT LONG!!!
> COUNT ME IN!
> 
> eehh...who got the beer? i got the girls...



B.Y.O.B: bring your own bombs...what's this beer stuff that you talk about?


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

The beer im talking im about is....Heineken?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

oh that stuff....eh, I like Corona better.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

hey vance, thanks for the rep, but did you really have to rep me just to say sup?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

Rule 189079:When a Holocaust member makes a thread, a holocaust can post spam but it will not count as spam


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

§ΦÆ said:


> Rule 189079:When a Holocaust member makes a thread, a holocaust can post spam but it will not count as spam


 
rule 189080: If your name is impossible to pronounce, i'm gonna call you bob


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 21, 2007)

hes name is SOAE (i think)


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

lol, i can't read it so now his now is bob XD. why do people keep repping me just to say sup in here?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

cristwelrine said:


> damn u ppl are crazy ! from 43 to 65 aprox ONLY SPAM !!!!  THIS COULD BE A RECORD OF SPAM (if its not i think im going 2 see the 1,2,3,4 Hokages   )



spam spam spam spam spam lol


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

The idea is not to spam.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

*evil laugh* ....uh....i mean sorry


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 21, 2007)

what is bigger ? 1 post or 22 PAGES OF IT ?????


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

That's not alot of spam,this is alot of SPAM!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

do you think i care which is bigger


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

Cronos said:


> That's not alot of spam,this is alot of SPAM!


 
I'm gonna rep you for that as soon as i get my rep powers back:rofl


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

Cronos@ that deserves a green rep lol too funny


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 21, 2007)

Cronos said:


> That's not alot of spam,this is alot of SPAM!



the spam ur talking about is tasty    the 1 im talking about is NOT !


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

AH!MORE SPAM!

BIG SPAM!

CAT SPAM!

WTF?SPAM?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG! invasion of the spam *runs away*


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 21, 2007)

X.X  SPAM ADDICT X.X


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

**SHOOTING SPAM**OMG!It's Not working!ABANDON SHIP!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

i eat spam for breakfast


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

friend... Shit, spam.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

It was disproved in the other thread.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Ad whore. 

   That fic is pretty funny.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 21, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> It was disproved in the other thread.



It is funny, you should add more to it soon.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm going to make a Changes part 2 after this.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey vance, i need some help with the skins on a forum i'm (trying) to make. You mind helping?


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I can get you a few skins. They aren't mine, but they are pretty cool.

  I can get you an alien green.
  I can also get you that, except it is red.
  I can get you an awkward Navy Purple
  Also, I can get you a dark, grey gun metal color. Your choice.  Tell which one, I'll join, and you make me admin for a second, I'll install it, and you can remove my ACP privileges and delete my account.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

kk, the link is in my sig. I used invision free, so i don't know if that will cause any problems or not.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

It won't, in fact, I'm glad you used InvisionFree, it is easier to skin.

  So, which skin do you want?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

The grey one.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

K. I'll register as " Skinner Vance " Make me admin.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

kk, It might be a minute till your an admin. the ACP is confusing


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyways,whats the time at ya all? my time here is 09:30 PM


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

3:30 pm here


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

12:30 pm for me...


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

hmmm...weird,people from all over the world(in these times,SLAP ME!!!):S


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

3:34PM here. Avenger and I have the same time zone.

   Also, avenger. I cannot register, so I sent you a PM with the code to install that skin.


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

Vance,whens the next chapter gonna be up,tonight?


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, probably. Maybe 2 chapters.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

kk, i'll take off the email registration thing.


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

nice...but dont you think its a bit to soon for Shika and Temari,i mean they hated each other so now it actualy goes right away to lemon?


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Well... Think. He saw her naked. She notices that he is taking interest. She does like him, welll.............. ENJOY THE LEMON


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

well i sure will do! 
when is the new chap(time i mean with it) gonna be up tonight?

btw check it out! : OP = shit


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

hey, I worked hard on my fic.  I just updated it and yet you guys ignore it...*snif* I'm hurt.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay...nobody answered my question!! Where do the little people come from???!!!! (im not bein prejudice about little people.)


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

well..then ye didnt read my fic yet! damn i wrote chapter 2 and no-one previewed!! ry that! is emotion hurting guys!


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Revan... you ad whore. 


    What should my next fic be?

      Either a fic about Shikamaru and Temari as they are married, or

     A fic about plain randomness.


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

first one! sounds good for me!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

vance, since your writing it, it is going to be random anyways.


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> vance, since your writing it, it is going to be random anyways.




true...true...


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah. 

   Man, my other fic The Legends of Shinobi's-Book 1: The Fall of Konoha is going to be finished today.


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

that was a great one!


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

A great fic? Or a great idea for a fic?


----------



## Revan (Apr 21, 2007)

i mean it IS still a great Fanfic,so Vance have you checked Shinobi Tales?


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Ya, it's good.


   Oh shit. I think this is the biggest fanfic in this thread! History of spam is made!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 21, 2007)

LOl *gives Noble Peace prize* sorry that's all I got.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

lol@ Vapor


----------



## silent snow (Apr 21, 2007)

Yatta! 74 pages 2 hours 12 chapters ^^ what to say uh? i dont know well it was a lot of spam here


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Did you at least like the fic? I can send you all the chapters through PM if you want.


----------



## silent snow (Apr 21, 2007)

I liked the fanfic do have more than those 12 chapters? if yes send them please ^^


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I created 13 chapters. I'll send you chapter 13 in PM.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

and my 200 posts is..........IN THIS FF!:rofl


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

I WANT CHAP.13!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

Vance, WTF! were you thinking letting HIDAN AND KAKUZU JOIN AGAIN!?! We haven't even got close to deleting all their spam from before!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

lol, avenger. I joined ur forum.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

You want to be a mod so you can help me? I'm still getting lost in the ACP >.>


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I can be mod. Yo, should we delete Hidan? Or just ban him?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 21, 2007)

Oi,

1.) I read the last chapter.... which wasn't bad I guess. I guess you weren't kidding when you said it'd be lemony. It's written well, but I'm not going to touch the plot.

2.) Are you still a member of the Holocaust? Cause I made a bigass update on Reaper's and I thought you'd add too it or something.

3.) @Avenger: Can you tell me what you can do, If you still a member as well. Cause if I write anymore of that I have to know your abilities.

....

*Spoiler*: __ 




4.) On a random note: I rented Def Jam Icon, and it kicks ass. If you got a 360, check it out.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

hmmm, banning hidan didn't work before, and neither did deleting his account. Oh, and i'm not just going to make you a mod, i'm going to make you a super mod ^_^


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks. Hakanami. You got Xbox Live? I'm Vance Santa. I really want to shoot your head off in Gears of War.  lol, joke, but really, do you have Gears of War? BUY IT. BUY IT. BUY THAT and rent Rainbox Six.

    BTW I downloaded Def Jam on the Market Place, it is OK


----------



## Dogma (Apr 21, 2007)

I rented it, and beat it.

I don't usually play xbox live, but I'll take you on in anything. Though if you try me in Dead or Alive 4 your as good as dead. Shooting games though, I'm not the best.

Def Jam is more then OK if you ask me. The fighting system is alot like fight night but with no form. And nothing's quite as funny as watching Ghostface Killah kick a guy 6 feet in the air.

What about the Horoko-suto?


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

? The site? I forgot about it. I'll be on tonight. You got Gears of War? I'm still a n00b at it.  I LOVE Oblivion, though.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oblivion has so many freaking expansions it's not funny.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I get scared at times it's so huge.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 21, 2007)

Aye, I love Oblivion,  it's the only 360 game I own. And that's saying alot cause I'm cheap, and never buy anything.  

I meant the fic more then anything else, But you took all your Holocaust stuff out so I thought you quit it or something.

I don't know much about the website, I haven't joined it yet.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm busy with my other sites. But I like the Holocaust. Asylum changed his name, though. Rent Gears of War!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh, Ok. Was just curious. 

Yeah I saw he became dreamrox. Didn't ask why though, I liked Asylum more.

lol, I'd rent Gears if I could. But I don't have money to rent something else at the moment.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm glad i made you a super mod on my forum vance everything looks much better


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Your welcome.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

I should get some more smilies.*goes to raid smily list* XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

How can you get smilies? I need some help. The new member and I are talking in PM. He's cool.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

I find them on existing forums, save them, upload them, name them and set wether they are clickable or not, then use them. which new member?


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Xondo. Go on the forum and You'll see him.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

kk, i'll go look.


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

Ya know, Hakanami, Avenger, we're a real three man team.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have no idea what that's supposed to mean so i'm just gonna nod my head and act smart :rofl


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

No, think about it. We're the most active ones in this fic, plus we're a Holocaust team, lol :rofl


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 21, 2007)

oh, that explains a lot:rofl


----------



## Vance (Apr 21, 2007)

lol. The RPG is getting bigger.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 22, 2007)

We are a good 3 man team, lol. 

I think I might join y'all on that forum y'all talk about all the time. I just hope it's not like this Naruto forum, cause apart from the fanfiction section its pretty annoying.

For the record, I still want to know just what Avenger "The Duelist" can do. I've said it like a million times y'know.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 22, 2007)

7 pages of spam scince 8 o' clock this morning! and the only good spam was the one with the pictures of spam! stop posting so much spam and go to fanficion.com and read the lemon storys instead of spamming!!!!! honestly. there im glad i got thta off my chest. the cheezeit monster appologizes also


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Is that so?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes it is so..


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

How come this link doesn't work? please vote in my poll


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Because there are 2 "http://"


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 22, 2007)

http//horokosuto.myfastforum.org/index.php  try----http://horokosuto.myfastforum.org/index.php


the last link, in the msg works


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ahh.Thanks!


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Yo, might wanna delete a post, jere.


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 22, 2007)

huh??? i sent the link in one post and wanted to clarify it in the other. I guess Ill edit the other post and include that in there.


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

it's okay.

   Man, my forum is getting bigger.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

WHO WANTZ CAEK?!?


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 22, 2007)

cake????????


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Look at my sig...


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Yo, can I have the link to the Everlong FC? I remember when him, Axel and I (mostly him and Axel) GIF whored the Blender. Good times.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

The Fanclub is in the blender,also look at my topic entitled I LIEK CAEK!


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay. Love Everlong.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 22, 2007)

WAIT SO DIDI CHAPTER 12 COME OUT? If so, link plzz ...


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

OH MY GOD. Fine, I'll post it after I check out the Blender.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 22, 2007)

lolz the blender. ok thx for chapter 16 

Edit: wow im dumb. i said 16 when i meant 12. And 13 came out too XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is chapter 12 and 13.

   Chapter 12




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Shikamaru sits on his couch, lazily eating popcorn and drinking soda pop. He flips through the channels. 1, 2, 3, 4...
> 
> Finally, after he makes it to chapter 5, Temari walks in, her a towel in her hand.
> 
> ...










Chapter 13



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Temari jumped on the Nara, forcing him to stay on the bed. She kissed him passionately on the forehead as she kissed his chest.
> 
> This is good! Shikamaru thought, as a certain part of his body increased in size.
> 
> ...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 22, 2007)

Vance said:


> Here is chapter 12 and 13.
> 
> Chapter 12
> 
> ...



wow some shit for a 13 year old. 
Did i miss something or did two chapters come out in two days?


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

I posted 2 chaps in 2 days, yes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> wow some shit for a 13 year old.
> Did i miss something or did two chapters come out in two days?



no this is time skip. shikamaru is near 17 and temari is near 19

and why did someone neg rep me and it said "fagget"?

am i always hated?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 22, 2007)

as long as we're spamming........

all around the mullberrybush
the monkey chased the weasle
the monkey thought it was all in good fun.
POP! goes the weasle


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

i updated my FF Konoha Stories


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

lol no more spam *wait arn't i spamming* dang lol


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> We are a good 3 man team, lol.
> 
> I think I might join y'all on that forum y'all talk about all the time. I just hope it's not like this Naruto forum, cause apart from the fanfiction section its pretty annoying.
> 
> For the record, I still want to know just what Avenger "The Duelist" can do. I've said it like a million times y'know.


my bad, didn't see ya ask. I'm just a close combat expert, which is why i have to many swords. I used to have a giant shuriken, but tektek was being gay and not letting it show up


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

idea for chp. 14
1)Ino walks in while temari and shikamaru doing it and she gets jealous
2)Ino walks in while temari and shikamaru doing it and she wants to join so it will be a 3 some


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Scrap those,these are the best!

1. Naruto walks in and kicks Shikamaru off Temari and continues on Temari!
2.(same but then with Kiba)
3. Kakashi walks in listening while reading Icha Icha!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS SPAMTASTIC!Lawl!


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Cronos said:


> THIS THREAD IS SPAMTASTIC!Lawl!



Agreed....damn Spam spam...


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

Cronos said:


> THIS THREAD IS SPAMTASTIC!Lawl!



yeah, i am just hoping there are no more pictures of spam right? *laughs nervously*


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> yeah, i am just hoping there are no more pictures of spam right? *laughs nervously*




Spam is grose....never thought i would say this but SPAM SPAM SPAM TILL YOU DAMN DAMN DAMN!

(NEED A SLAP!!!)


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

If there's anymore,I'll be ready.**Pumps Shotgun**


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Cronos said:


> If there's anymore,I'll be ready.**Pumps Shotgun**



*grabs a Demon Blaster(Shotgun combined with a automatic AK47 and a GLOCK inserted with a sniper rifle(AUG)* Im with ya!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

Cronos@ YOU ARE THE ONE HOW POSTED THE SPAM INVASION IN THE FIRST PLACE! you are really going to kill your spam army?


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> Cronos@ YOU ARE THE ONE HOW POSTED THE SPAM INVASION IN THE FIRST PLACE! you are really going to kill your spam army?



Hes not the only one*throws a Demon Blaster* Join In!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

DAMN STRAIGHT!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

*grabs my demon bow* YAY! i don't need a gun, my demon bow is all i need ^^ *spam army comes* GET READY AND FIRE!


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

CHAAAAARGEEEEE!!!!! *Shoots 300 bulllets in 1 shot*


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

o.O dang.....*shoots demon bow* yes *hits three spam monsters in the head with one bow* WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

*gets hit by a spiced Spam* AAGHHGHHH KAMIKAZE *pulls string and explodes with about 44000 Spams around him*


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

*watches spam explode* FIREWORKS YAY!


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

*spirit* HEY I DIED IN THERE! DAMNIT!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

stop this!1


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

Revan@ O.o uh oh..........then why are you still talking lol......uh anybody got healing powers?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

**Fires 100 Shotgun shells into Spam** Die Bitches!


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

ehhh...it was not me
wow...somebody's rep is going REALY bad...Demon Spawn...hehehe


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

Revan1420 said:


> ehhh...it was not me
> wow...somebody's rep is going REALY bad...Demon Spawn...hehehe



someone went beserk on me


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

Cronos@ you double posted
SOAE@ I gave you green rep, did it do anything?


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

*sees all eyes on me* Oi...it wasnt me i swear! i will never -rep a Holocaust Member! i wouldnt dare*hides behind Avatar Laptop*


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

I would never either


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyways,anyone here plays Naruto Arena or WarRock?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

ill play naruto arena


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> ill play naruto arena




if ye wanna duel me my name is Ansem1420 OR Revan1420


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> someone went beserk on me



Your sig says RAPE MY REP.you were asking for it.


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

if you have that you ask for it yea!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Your sig says RAPE MY REP.you were asking for it.



that was after i got raped

so might of well rape it


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyways,im going offline for a while 

Cya!
(forgot to tell yall, Shinobi Tales is updated)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

hurray!!!!


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there a holocaust fanclub? If not, there should be.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

How bout you make one then ^^ oh then can i be co owner?


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 22, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> How bout you make one then ^^ oh then can i be co owner?



I don't think that I have the authority to, let's have Asylum be the owner since he's already the leader.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

IF THERE IS I CALL SECOND CO-OWN!lol!


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 22, 2007)

I just want to be a co-owner too, someone PM Asylum to make one.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

1....2......3....not it


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 22, 2007)

Is Asylum even online? (I'm not it)


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

i dunno (still not it)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

comment konoha stories.

so other people will say "woah lots of comments i guess i will look"


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Guess what!? IM BACK!! *SPAM WARS!!!*


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

not again i'd rather kill myself then have another spam war..... *sighs then takes bow and shoots self with it* X_X


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

*shoots at Catz 4 times without any reciol* DIE DIE DIE!
(slaps!)


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

(currently bleeding alot) owowowowowowowowow


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

ehh...Medic?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

*is near death* ..........


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

Ahh well...FINISHING BLOW!!!*makes a(DRAGOBALL Z ) Final Flash* Final Flash! *Planet explode*


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

*dies the easter bunny revives me* YOU LET ME DIE MEANIE!


----------



## Revan (Apr 22, 2007)

*Big Bang Attack* Explode Everyone EXPLODE *Super Saiyan 4* MUWAHAHAH!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

*runs away to the PB&J FC*


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Revan1420 said:


> *Big Bang Attack* Explode Everyone EXPLODE *Super Saiyan 4* MUWAHAHAH!



Catz?CATZ?!?**Rasengan**Take this You Son Of A Bitch!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

r u guys talki bout sex?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

0.o Nooooo......


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 22, 2007)

ok went through the whole 80 pages twice and no chap 11 it was deleted or something well anyways nice story but bad spam im not trying to be a dick but WILL EVERY1 STOP THE FUCKING SPAMING YOU LIMP DICKS! 

(again im sorry if i was a dick but the spam kills kitties and kits so please stop)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

lol holocaust rules


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Holocaust owns all bitches!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 22, 2007)

Almost everyone who posts here is a Holocaust member:rofl


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah... that is true...


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 22, 2007)

The only person who isn't a Holocaust member that's posted on this page is HudanTatshi


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

HudanTatshi said:


> ok went through the whole 80 pages twice and no chap 11 it was deleted or something well anyways nice story but bad spam im not trying to be a dick but WILL EVERY1 STOP THE FUCKING SPAMING YOU LIMP DICKS!
> 
> (again im sorry if i was a dick but the spam kills kitties and kits so please stop)



there is only 40 pages not 80


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Were taking over the board,one by one!Muhahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, my Forum already has two Holocaust members and i just made it yesterday:rofl


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, chapter 11 was deleted? By who?  *pulls out shotgun* I know nobody wants me to put this up their little jive ass.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

**Pulls Out Ak-47**Those sons a bitches are going down!


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Be quite young blood. You ain't got nothin on the shotty.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 22, 2007)

this place is turning into a war zone:rofl


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Vance said:


> Be quite young blood. You ain't got nothin on the shotty.



**Cocks Gun**What was that?


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

You... ain't... got... nothing... on... the.... shotty... young blood. Now hush child, before I whip yo sorry jive ass.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

i updated konoha stories


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

Vance and Cronos@ .....i am not going to say anything......


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL IS THE SHOTTY?!?!?Seriously...


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

A shotgun beyatch.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

**Unloads AK-47**


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

*watches fight and is silent*


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

*pulls out a RPG(rocket launcher)* SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!!*fires madly destroying building around him* oops.... uhh.. he did it! *points at Santa Claus* (Santa) Your on the Naught List for sure....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 22, 2007)

*pulls out BFG (big f****ing gun)*  Anyone else wanna fight?!  *eyes twitch*


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

I do *pulls out a BBMFG(Bigger big mother F****ing gun)* giggle giggle quack!!!!*starts firing at random people*


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

**Rolls Up in A Tank**DIE BIZNATCHES!**Fires at all except Catz**


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

*The short Chapter 14*

*It's short. *




*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari and Shikamaru sat on the comfy couch in the Nara's house. Temari planted a kiss on his small, cute nose.

         Shikamaru returned the kiss, only on the neck. Temari smiled, enjoying every moment of his affection.

         "That feels good." she moaned. Shikamaru squeezed her tightly, and rubbed his head on her shoulder.

          "Wait... you have protection?" she asked Shikamaru. The Nara smiled playfully, and pulled out a condom from his ninja weapon case.

         "Always got one in stock." he said smiling. She laughed a bit, and began to take her shirt off.

         Shikamaru took his light jacket off. He was now in only a T-Shirt. "_Smack_ wenthis lips against hers as they stripped down to nothing by underwear and bras.

          "Ready?" he asked the blonde kunoichi. She nodded, and got on her back. 

          Shikamaru put the condom on, leaving a little space between his tip and the condom's tip, so when he did come, it went there, and didn't pop.

          "I don't want a child just yet." he would say all the time. He grabbed and stroked Temari's perky breasts as he kissed her passionately.

          He moved a bit, not too quick, but slowly, passionately. "Yeah..." Temari mumbled, her body moving forward and backwards. Shikamaru paced quicker, electrical vibrations beginning to go through his manliness.

         "Oh god..." Temari moaned louder, pulling her pigtails a bit. Shikamaru was really feeling it as well, in fact, this was the best he had ever had.

         "Yes... Faster... Harder." Temari cried softly. Shikamaru went faster, more rapidly. He began to massage her breast as he made grunting noises of his own.

         "Oh... Oh... God oh yes! Shikamaru!" Temari screamed louder, feeling her vagina pump with energy.

        In the next three seconds, Shikamaru made both Temari, and himself come. "Oh... God... Yeah......." Shikamaru moaned as he fell on top of her. 

        Temari has a hard time breathing for a second, but the too fell asleep, satisfied.




         "Damned Shikamaru..." Kiba Inuzuka mumbled. He was walking through Konoha's main road when he came across a beautiful looking woman.

          "Who's that?" he said to himself, awestruck by her slimness. It was dark, so he could only see her backside, but that was enough to have him hooked.

          "I might as well to greet her..." Kiba thought giggling. 

          He followed her into the light, and then he realized something. It was Sakura Haruno!

        Just then, when Kiba realized who was the beautiful girl, Sakura turned around.

        "Sakura!" Kiba exclaimed. Sakura was shocked, but not afraid. "Oh, hey Kiba. Why are you out so late?" she asked,

        Kiba shrugged. "Just wandering." he answered truthfully. She smiled. "Thats nice. You look cold, would you like to come upstrairs? I was just about to make tea." she said sweetly. Kiba gulped. "That'd be great." he said, following her upstrairs.




   I think you guys know what happens in the next chapter.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

*every bullet misses me* umm you missed.....


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

I updated the fic, read it and stfu with this gayness already.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

Vance said:


> *It's short. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol coffee not tea


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Sex not sex? I hope Hak gives a detailed response.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow your story is famous Vance !


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

Vance said:


> Sex not sex? I hope Hak gives a detailed response.


shikamaru and temari was fucking not sex


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah, they was making love, fucking is when they be doing it doggystyle. :rofl

   Thanks Master MM. BTW the forum has gotten another 2 members! I'm almost done with it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

omg why kibaXsakura?


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

Why NOT Kiba and Sakura?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

its not right


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

??Why not??


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Guys


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I luv that image.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a weird image.....


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love that image :rofl


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

I always use that image in the Blender. :rofl


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 22, 2007)

I should print that out then give it to my band teacher:rofl


----------



## Vance (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I altered the pics of the RPG.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 22, 2007)

So when is the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 22, 2007)

*activates all nuclear bombs in the world and aims them in one distant spot...Canada!*

Ahem, eventhough this battle is over, I still always wanted to do that!  Sorry Kaitar but Canada has got to go!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

one word..... KABOOM!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

Next chap up friday or wednesday, probably.


----------



## Revan (Apr 23, 2007)

Dreamrox said:


> *activates all nuclear bombs in the world and aims them in one distant spot...Canada!*
> 
> Ahem, eventhough this battle is over, I still always wanted to do that!  Sorry Kaitar but Canada has got to go!




Canada....I WANNA RIDE THE NUCLEAR BOMB ON THE BACK!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 23, 2007)

FIRE!!!!....


----------



## Revan (Apr 23, 2007)

*rides the missile with fun* YAAAAY!!!! *exploding on canada*
BOOOM!!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 23, 2007)

**Laughs Evily**FIRE!FIRE!FIRE!Muhahahahahahahahhahaaha!.........Ha!....


----------



## Revan (Apr 23, 2007)

*walks in again* Hey everyone...did i miss something? *looks at the world map seeing Canada destroyed* Hurray! i did miss something!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 23, 2007)

Guys look what I found...

............../´¯/)...........(\¯`\
............/....//..............\\....\
.........../....//................\\....\
...../´¯/..../´¯\.........../¯`\....\¯`\
.././.../..../..../.|_......_|.\....\....\...\.\..
(.(....(....(..../.)..)..(..(.\....)....)....).)
.\................\/.../....\...\/................/
..\................. /........\................../
....\..............(............)............../
......\.............\.........../...............


----------



## Revan (Apr 23, 2007)

NIIIICE!!!
i can make some othe stuff...ye know...


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

more spam.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

no vance..


----------



## Revan (Apr 23, 2007)

New Chapter ? New Chapter ? New Chapter ? New Chapter ? Where? Where? Where? Where? When ? When ? When ? When ? Slap Me Slap Me Slap Me Slap Me 
New Chapter!?
When?
SLAAAP ME!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

Friday or Wednesday, I said that already.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

Revan1420 said:


> New Chapter ? New Chapter ? New Chapter ? New Chapter ? Where? Where? Where? Where? When ? When ? When ? When ? Slap Me Slap Me Slap Me Slap Me
> New Chapter!?
> When?
> SLAAAP ME!!!



ok *slaps Revan 14 times*  CANNON TIME!  *aims for revan* RUN WHILE YOU CAN! >


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

lol, spam. Too much, take it easy guys.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

send me link to holocaust forum


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

Ask Avenger, he has it.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

ICe ICe Baby. For a 13 year old, this fanfic has a lot of sexual activity


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

lol i have heard of that song before *starts singing song* lol  and thanz to vance and bloody ninja for the rep ^^


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

Dammit, I want you all to become paragons of hope, like me. Unlike the n00bish brilliant future and glorious beacon of light.  So far, I have 5929 rep points.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

well.. i must say catz are cute . atleast some of them. Maybe you should make a fanfic about cats // ninjas?


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

A cat ninja  With cat summonings  And cat villians :amazed

   THX for the rep catz. Now I have 5941 rep points.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

ok tell me my rep altering power


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

Bloody N@ I have been thinking bout it but i am not good at making stories
oh and i gotta spread some more rep around before i rep you ok ^^
Vance@ your welcome, lol ^^


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

i wanna know how many points i give someone ^^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

i need green rep


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

uhh, bloody ninja. Rep me and I'll tell you how much I give.

   Catz gives 12 points per rep.

  EDIT: Holy shit. My rep is now 6046. You give. *thinks*

   You give 117 points of rep each time.


  I know a guy named Sunuvman, he gives about 1000 points each rep!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

Bloody Ninja@ lol i would try, but way to many people rep me....i have gotton so many reps in the past maybe 2 days

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raising rep. Vance 

ur cool - Bloody_ninja 

wierd 

Nice gaia avi-cain hikari 

Thanx 

thx SOAE 

I like your Itachi and Sakura sig-#1 Shikamaru fan 

I <3 you're avatar - it's adorable! ~Starber



see dat is like 1/2 of my list
Vance@ then tell him i want to be his new best friend lol  no seriously...


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

Can someone tell me how much rep I give?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

Vance said:


> Can someone tell me how much rep I give?



SURE

and can u tell me where i can find this man that will give me 1000 rep points?

my current rep is 3575. rep me and ill see how much i gain


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

vance@ can you tell me too please  ~dances around~ gonna meet a new friend gonna meet a new friend *continues singing* ^^


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

He isn't really nice, but I managed to get 2 reps from him. His name is Sunuvman, and you'll find him in the Blender.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

ok ^^ ~goes to the blender~


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

Vance said:


> He isn't really nice, but I managed to get 2 reps from him. His name is Sunuvman, and you'll find him in the Blender.



yo rep me and ill tell u ur alter power. I hope mine is higher


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

.....hmmm.....wat did i miss?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

***I wanna swim away but know how. Sometimes it feels like I've fallen in the ocean***

That song gives inspiration. to make a WATER FANFIC!!!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 23, 2007)

yay im in the holocaust Vince the Samurai


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

araagfan said:


> yay im in the holocaust Vince the Samurai



holocaust. nazi... u better not be one...


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

I am in it too lol


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> I am in it too lol



wow nazis....


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

.....i am 100% american..well maybe not 100% percent but i know i am not a nazi..Cronos talked me into joining....blame him


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 23, 2007)

I am in the holocaust too.... :stare.... I am  % German too...


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

<.< ...... >.> my mom told me just a min ago that i am part german.......V_V


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

sex??????!!!!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

huh!? *backs away* .........


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't give that much rep points. BY the way, I'm a member of the holocaust, and I don't think I'm in any way German (or a desendant of one)


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

I give alot of rep points, and i mean alot


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool, Don't forget to check out the holocaust fan fic that just came out ( the elementalist).


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

^^

Ballin


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

#1 Shikamaru fan said:


> Cool, Don't forget to check out the holocaust fan fic that just came out ( the elementalist).



can you give me the address?


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 23, 2007)

It's in the fan fic section! Just look down from this thread until you see the name.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

.......k........*heads off to read the holocaust fanfic*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

oh teh holocaust fanfic....


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

German? Pfft, I'm Italiano baby.

 New chap coming Wed.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

my rep went to 3700.

lets see 3700-3575. u gave me 125
DAMMIT

im 117... 7 points off u


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

friend. How can this be. Dammit. I gotta work on it, my e penis is still too small.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

Vance said:


> friend. How can this be. Dammit. I gotta work on it, my e penis is still too small.



*pretending not to have heard that* .........


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

Vance said:


> friend. How can this be. Dammit. I gotta work on it, my e penis is still too small.



how am i the mother fuckeR? your the mother fucker beating me by 7 points XD


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

*whistles as he reps naruto_uzumaki91*


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 23, 2007)

Vance said:


> friend. How can this be. Dammit. I gotta work on it, my e penis is still too small.



  
  
??????????
  
Ok, maybe there is another way of saying that, but it's weirding me out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

i need lgiht green reps


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 23, 2007)

Vance said:


> friend. How can this be. Dammit. I gotta work on it, my e penis is still too small.



   Vance, that was T.M.I.


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

Really, I thought it was T.L.I


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think I can wait until next Wednesday for the update (It takes so long).


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

#1 Shikamaru fan, do you want to know how much your rep power is? BTW, I'll update both Wed and Fri.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 23, 2007)

how much time do u actually spend writing this fanfic? and how much time do u spend spamming the forums?


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

More spamming dude.

    lol, does anyone think this is fanfic.net material, or not?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 23, 2007)

Hell ya dude


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

hey what do you guys think of the new look? 
I kinda like it better than the one i have now should i change it?


----------



## Vance (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya, that one looks cooler.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanz ^^ ok i changed it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 23, 2007)

so...what have I missed so far?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 23, 2007)

well i changed my avatar......


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a sig made...it only displays the elite members though...(except for Vance)


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

Heh, do you guys know my real name is Vinny?


----------



## Revan (Apr 24, 2007)

Did i miss something?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 24, 2007)

someone rep me

i have a stalker who keeps neg repping me :S


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

ok i have a question. where the hell are all your avatars coming from?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 24, 2007)

i updated Love in konoha


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

i am part hispanic dutch and american


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

CAn someone tell me where all ur avatars are coming from?


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy shit. 5 members? :S


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Catz, where did you get ur avatar from?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

what do you mean five members ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

Nevermind. I get mine from photobucket.com


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

que? lol spanish what


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

I won't even answer...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> hey what do you guys think of the new look?
> I kinda like it better than the one i have now should i change it?



If that's how you like it,keep it.What ever floats ya boat...


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 24, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hey Catz, where did you get ur avatar from?


 
I'm only answering this so ya shut up. go to LINK and look for a dream avatar creator


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> I'm only answering this so ya shut up. go to LINK and look for a dream avatar creator



ok ill stfu now


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 24, 2007)

good. now leave us in piece.


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, araagfan, what is that thing in your avatar? :horror

   Any suggestions for chapter 14?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 24, 2007)

i got no suggestions. Damn, Chinese Soccor on my forum wants to know what the Holocaust is because i put a section for Holocaust members only >.<


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, shit happens.

   I am close to finishing the forums uh... forums.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, the member that asked about the Holocaust said something about Holocaust being about jews in the suggestion section :rofl


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 24, 2007)

i havent been on in a day and this went up ummm, 10 pages. just updateing you on your spaming. speaking of updates, have there been any?


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

I made chapter 14. Soon comes Chapter 15.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

yah about that all my good drawings wont fit so i used a doodle but i can draw so much better than that


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

It's actually very good.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

not compared to my other drawings it lacks detail


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 24, 2007)

*looks around* what did i miss?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

nothin much


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm back..........................and now i'm leaving to another forum :rofl


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

what? im confused


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 24, 2007)

I just logged back on and now i'm leaving again:rofl


----------



## txsfld (Apr 24, 2007)

why r u still here not that its a problem see now im confused


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 24, 2007)

huh  i am so confused.......


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 24, 2007)

avenger you forum link doesnt work


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

ok ill be waiting wednesday for the next chapter


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 24, 2007)

you kno i had this type of avatar before holocaust i *DID* play gaia and i don't know who gave you the idea of using this type of avatar but i had this since nov of last year and nice story vince (Chaotic deserter here)


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey,I'm Back!**Whistles**


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 24, 2007)

Hudan look up Chaotic Deserter on Gaia...


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 24, 2007)

lol i just got a rep from someone who started sing the berries and cream song.... and it says it is someone from here....who did it. XD


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

LOLZ!Ya caught me red handed,I couldn't resist!


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

Sup Hudan. How the fuck r ya?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 24, 2007)

good good and my name on gaia wasnt chaotic deserter it was something else vince cant wait for the new chap man


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

got any suggestions there man?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

JOIN THE PB&J FANCLUB NOW BITCHES!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 24, 2007)

Gaiaonline doesn't work for my computer

everytime i try to go on the website it says inter disconnection ( or somthing like that)


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

lol, 1773 point(s) total


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 24, 2007)

Woah this is so confusing.....i am so lost


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

Your not the only one,well I am going to play Guitar Hero before I go to bed,See you tommorow.
Catz 
Vance:**Shakes Hand**

Lol,316 posts and  1773 point(s) total!


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

Cronos has a small e-penis! 
   Nighty.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 24, 2007)

Vance said:


> Cronos has a small e-penis!
> Nighty.



*pretending to not have heard that* ...........


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Vance, can i be expecting a new chapter by next wednesday?


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

? Tomorrow I give out the next chapter. We have 6 votes, each one giving this thread a 5/5!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 24, 2007)

I AM CHAOTIC DESERTER ON GAIA!!! (note this was my friends account.... how do I change the age??)


----------



## Vance (Apr 24, 2007)

hMMM, REALLY? (damned CAPS LOCK) Night guys. :waves


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate caps lock.... but really that is me.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 24, 2007)

lol i just dispise when that happens to me.....


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha Vance, i have more rep power than u do now


----------



## Revan (Apr 25, 2007)

did i miss some crap or did i miss some crap?


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah uh, how exactly? Nevertheless, I have more rep and many more posts.

  My rep is 6056.


----------



## Revan (Apr 25, 2007)

mine is 308....-_-'' I WANT MORE REP AND FREE COOKIES AND COMMENTS FOR SHINOBI TALES! >.<!


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm in school hre. So, sup? I like this Uchiha Sasuke skin.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

i dont have school today and thursday is late arrival and then i have friday off the juniors r testing


----------



## Revan (Apr 25, 2007)

i have the whole next week off....YAY!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

dang you got me beat but hey 2 days is better than 5 days of going to school but then i dont have a day till end o may


----------



## Revan (Apr 25, 2007)

....anyways i will be online from friday 3:30 PM (New york time is 9:30 AM)
for 9 days!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

lucky im so bored


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

me 2, lol


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

thats a bit of a late reply


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Vance said:


> Cronos has a small e-penis!
> Nighty.



You sick bastard...


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone else here?


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Sup bitches? New chapter today, after I finish my HW.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

alright new chap


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

§ΦÆ said:


> avenger you forum link doesnt work


 
I fixed it. Not sure why it wasn't working.


----------



## kakashi^ (Apr 25, 2007)

nice  i liked the part 2 bit lol well funny plz keep up the good work


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm back, but i'll be going soon. My dad is taking me up to a bike/skate shop


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Part 2? What do you mean? . I update now, just gotta make a new update for my other fic.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

YAY! UPDATE! ~dances around~


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

hurry please ps why would u tell us ur going to update after u update another ff wouldnt it be easier just to wait till you actually have the chap up or u giving us a time frame


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll update later.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

AWWWWW! ~stops dancing~ 1 more post to go YAY! till 200


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

I just took a "are you emo" quiz and it refuses to give me my answers:rofl


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

you liar you said you would update now anyway this is what i meant by my above post you told us u were gonna update now and now ur not empty promises man come on think before you type and im not bashing u because im not mean im just giving u advice thats all, so please dont freak out at me


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> I just took a "are you emo" quiz and it refuses to give me my answers:rofl



I took a emo quiz too and it said i was a emo in denial V_V
WOOT MY 200th POST WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

if i took it i would probably not be an emo because im not sure but i just dont seem emoesque hey i though  that you thought the holocaust was bad but i see ur one of us im vince the samurai


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

It just refuses to give me my freaking answers  Were my results really that bad


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I ain't emo. My site is gone now . However, I am getting a vBulletin website next year for my birthday. .


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

what would someone think of u if they saw ur ipod or mp3 or cd collection just wondering because i like alot imean i have alternative/punk blues electronic hip hop/rap pop randb/soul rock im not sure what sumone would think of me what do you guys think

ps do any of you watch homestarrunner


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 25, 2007)

i wasnt on much yester daay, wat chappter? yaa i knnow im tyypeinng badd ly


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

*Nevermind that...*

Chapter 15 bitches!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiba and Sakura walked up the stairs to the Haruno's room. She closed her door, _slowly_ closing it.

      "Boy, is it warm in here. Would you like to take your jacket off?" she asked. Kiba shrugged. "Uh, okay." he said, sliding his gray vest off.

      Sakura smiled a bit. "I'll get that tea ready." she said cheerfully. Kiba took a seat on her couch.

     The Inuzuka hated having to sit around people's houses as they rushed to get something, he just HATED it. 

_I better get out of here._ he thought as he stood, ready to open the door.

     "Here comes the tea!" Sakura sang, carrying a tray with two cups of scalding Green Tea.

    Kiba immediatly fell to his seat. "I was... uh. Stretching." he laughed, a little nervous. Sakura glanced at him, the smiled as she handed him his tea.

    For a second, he swore Sakura was checking out his downstairs department. But then he shook that thought off.

     The two sipped their tea together, shoes off, it was the only way to show respect for one's house.

     Kiba took a small sip of his delicious tea, when he felt Sakura's foot creep a little too close to his penis.

    He stuttered. "O-Hoh!" he shivered, spilling the hot tea on himself. Sakura exclaimed. "Oh, poor you. I'll go fetch a towel, you take that shirt off, okay?" she said.

    Kiba felt his chest begin to pound. Why was Sakura doing this? Did she like him? If she did, he'd gladly make love to her, but what if she didn't. He didn't want to risk getting a punch.

    He had no choice, he took his shit off, exposing his muscular chest. Sakura came back, only she didn't come back with a towel, she came back with only her bra and panties on.

  Kiba began silent. "Don't worry... Mommy is going to make it all better." she said seductively. Her tight black panties was tight againsts her tan, smooth skin.

    Kiba's animal intentions grew stronger, he couldn't help it. Sakura laughed as she grabbed a bottle of whip cream, and sprayed it all over her chest.

    "Oh, poor me. I have whipped cream on me. Who'll clean it up?" she cried. Kiba stood up, taking his pants and boxers off. "I will." he said, as he ran towards her.

     They kissed for a second, and then that kiss became a series of licking and moaning. Finally, Sakura led him to the bed.

     Kiba kissed her chest, hugging her as her bra began to slide off. Her beautiful, perky breasts.

    Kiba kissed them, and began to nibble and suck on them. Sakura enjoyed every minute of it, especially the times when Kiba used his tongue. 

    After a while, Kiba grabbed her foot, and licked it. He kissed her toes and moved upwards, until he reached her panties.

   He stopped. "Are you ready?" he asked. She nodded, thrilled to see what'll happen. Kiba delicately slid her panties off, as he used his tongue to start things off.

   "Ooooh. Thats nice!" Sakura chirped in ecstacy, but soon, it became more than nice. Kiba put himself on top of her, and then, her entire lower body was filled with electrical currents.

    "More... More. Yes, yes!" she cried in pleasure as he humped her harder and harder.

    Kiba wouldn't, he couldn't stop. He felt every inch of him go harder and harder as she begged for more. The pillows made a loud noise as he sped up. 

   A few feet away, Naruto Uzumaki opened the door to Sakura's house, confused to why it was not locked.

   "Sa... Sakura?" he whispered. All he heard was the Haruno's scream. "She's in trouble!" Naruto thought as he rushed to save her. He ran toward where the noise was, and bursted through the door.

     All he saw was Sakura's feet as they moved up and down. He saw a man on top of her, having sex with her hard. Naruto felt empty for a second.

   "Kiba... Yes! KIBA THATS THE SPOT. GOD YES!" Sakura screamed in ecstacy. Naruto realized what was happening. And he closed the door, tears in his eyes.




  Okay, so it was a short Kiba/Sakura. So what? Chapter 16 comes Friday.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 25, 2007)

interesting


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

In a good way or a bad way.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hahaha,Freakin Sweet!...


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

lolz. Cronos, why ain't you active on the site anymore?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

MAKE IT A THREESOME WHOOT!!! *passes out of yelling make it a threesome*


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

This is like one of those High Noon Stare downs,nobady will post unless someone else does first...**Wa Wa Waaaaaa**


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

lol nice update vance


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello again Catz,this is advertisement at it's best!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

lol thankz cronos ^^


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

As long as it helps,I'll do it!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

lol, so far no new members V_V wahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Son of a bitch!I'll make it BIGGER AND BETTER!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

lol! this is way to funny, but still no new members ^^


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Ah, finished updating my other fic.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Great,check your rep.


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, that was a weird joke there.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

What did it mean?@?!


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

It was a random thing. 

  What ever happened to Itachi U.?


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

i haven't seen him in a long time V_V


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Suuuuuurrree......


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I wonder where he is.

  YES 3300 POST!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

cronos@ i am serious he hasn't been on for a long time, not even on the other forum
vance@ i have 2016 rep points now ^^


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe he's taking a break.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Goddamnit!Everyone has more rep than me...


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Vacation maybe? :S


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Goddamnit!Everyone has more rep than me...



   ^^ HAHAHAHAHA! sorry just had to say that ^^


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

everyone has a bigger e-penis than Cronos! :rofl :taunt


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

**Fires Shotgun**You've got no e-penis bitch!


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

*hangs head* why do i still come here.....


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a large e-penis thank you very much.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

you wish you did.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

*sighs* you guys are way to weird


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

Vance said:


> I ain't emo. My site is gone now . However, I am getting a vBulletin website next year for my birthday. .


 
which site?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm emo.... there I said it.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

what is wrong with being emo....
oh and avenger you give out 119 rep points each time you rep


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Nevermind, the site is back up.


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

now i have 2135 rep points woooooo!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know most people hate emos... :emo


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

people shouldn't hate emos, that is like racism....it is not funny....


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

hating emos is not a good thing, i'm emo wanna fight about it lol!


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

wow....i missed so much...there is so much spam i cant beleieve that u guys only have 92 pages, iwas hoping for 105, u guys r pussies and u need whuppins for not having enough spam...LOLZ...i cant beleive i missed a spam war...can someone give me a link to chapt. 14 if it's out


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

lol. All that happened was Shika and Temari had sex.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

yea i hardly read the fic unless its on the same page lol


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

i don't know if i am emo but people say i am....so i guess i am ^^


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

You are not.....


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

be emo and proud and any1 got a link to the chapters?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> i don't know if i am emo but people say i am....so i guess i am ^^


 
people call me emo cuz i cut my wrist while jumping a fence to get my skateboard bout a week ago. damn site still won't give me my results


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

lol that's an accident avenger and the link for holocaust in ur sig dsn work


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

Avenger@ lol i feel bad for you


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll change it in a sec.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

so many read this fic cause we got 93 pages lol wht they dun noe its mostly spam lol


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone think the starburst commercail is funny if so please join my fc *address for fc is in my sig* ^^


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> *hangs head* why do i still come here.....



....Maybe cause your following me.....


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

no i am not, your the one who is joining my fcs and i came to this before you did


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

I got sorta emo as my results>.>


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

....cool.....


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

Catz_are_cute said:


> no i am not, your the one who is joining my fcs and i came to this before you did



You said *I* should make the FREAKIN' berries and cream fanclub...


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

lol random shit is talked here


----------



## Catz_are_cute (Apr 25, 2007)

Cronos@ no i didn't
if@ lol true, true


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

the only thing this fic is doing is getting our post count up.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

yep but who cares about post (i got holocaust on my mind)


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

hmmm. I'll post every chapter at the end of the fic.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

just took three different tests on my personality.... all came back emo.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> just took three different tests on my personality.... all came back emo.


 
The first one i took said sorta emo(look at my sig) the second one said hardcore emo cuz of my hair and the music i listen to :emo


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I am close to emo. lol, I can't believe that,


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

im a bout to join the berries and cream FC, is any1 with me =^..^=


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

hey vance should we make a rp for the holocaust?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

Vance said:


> I am close to emo. lol, I can't believe that,


 
lets all be emo together :emo


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

emos unite!


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm almost emo... can I be a member?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'm almost emo... can I be a member?


 
you heard the song pain by emo? it rocks


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

I got I am emo.... I don't cut myself though... I stick pins into my skin.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

yea we need to join the FC!


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

Yo, itachifire, I'll make you admin at the freewebs. If you want to post some news or something or get games, you can do that,


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

I stab myself with pencels to prove to people i like pain  my friend says all people that skateboard are emo and that emo people should die>.>


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a normal person.  I guess I ain't emo.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

LETS MAKE AN EMO FC!!! Whoot.... or make a Sakura is emo ff.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

I wear black, listen to punk rock, have long hair, skateboard, don't wear tight pants or glasses, and i don't cut myself yet i somehow get labeled as an emo


----------



## Vance (Apr 25, 2007)

lol, maybe Asylum is an emo. :rofl


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

those who hate emo shall die, die the worst painfull way possibly, the pain in any emos heart will kill any person. If the scars on the heart were shown on the outside...we'd be monsters


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 25, 2007)

Note I did cut myself I don't now....  I am still emo though... I just pour wax on myself now.... along with the occasional pins.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 25, 2007)

lol. anybody have a list of holocaust members? I'm making something on photoshop and i have somemore space to fill up. I've already got everyone in the list in aslyum's sig on it.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

alrite i need the pw/user to the site and i'll work on it occasionily


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 25, 2007)

Vance said:


> lol, maybe Asylum is an emo. :rofl



*sniff* I'm not emo...I'm just very affectionate.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 25, 2007)

Y'all sound kind of soft with that emo talk, But to each their own I guess. It could just be the football in me, or something reality based.

But, I know I couldn't be emo even if I wanted too. Everyone has problems, everyone has struggles too. What's most important is getting up, looking at your own two hands, and working to make a difference. Maybe that's why I don't think Naruto's such a dork?

But I digress. I hope you enjoyed the little captain america joke I left you in your fanfic, Vance. 

Apart from that, I'm not sure what to say. Working on Chapter 12 of the Idiot's Guide, though I've written it like six or seven times now. I found a good style to use on it so it should be all good. Though I can't shake the feeling that none of y'all other then Vance, even then that's occasionally, read my fanfic

Looking forward to the next chapter of this story, though I'm really hoping it doesn't have a lemon in it.

Edit: I won't be able to review or read more then like one or two of the stories around here. Or update the Reapers. Football's keeping me really busy.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

nooooo emo chains is broken!!!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not emo....


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

*grabs the chain and tries to pull it back together* help ...me..


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

**Shoots Chain Link**It seems your are the weakest link...


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

my effort...*the demon that killed my mother at my birth comes out* GO TO HELL


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

**Draws Blade**Bring it Bitch...


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

*Looks down...demon goes back in* i couldn't really fight any1...i just want care...*gives fake smile, as if everythings okay*


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

**Sheathes Sword**That was shortlived....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 25, 2007)

"...?"

God, why do you condemn me to live with such mortals?


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

Its an RP emo chain fight lol


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

*sits in corner not trying to start a fight*


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

**Just Standing**This is re-god-damn-diculous,I hate when it's quiet.


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 25, 2007)

has any1 ever tried closing there eyes in a building uv never been and started walking, it fun if your in menards or sam's club, or any department store with painfull object...if u havent tried it get ur sibling to...if he dies run away


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 26, 2007)

God-damn! Only 1 day has gone by and already you guys posted 6 pages of spam.


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

No lemon in next chap. The mission begins, and at chapter 20 the ff ends. 



  @Hakanami I am waiting for chapter 12


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 26, 2007)

yo vince new chap of my ff is up check the sig


----------



## txsfld (Apr 26, 2007)

whats with all the emo talk im not against emos but i do thinks its wrong to hurt urself


----------



## Revan (Apr 26, 2007)

guys..i know im 11,BUT IM FRICKIN EMO! I WEAR(wait,why am i using Shift,im gonna use CAPS)HEAVY METAL SHIRTS(al black)MY FAVORITE COLOUR IS BLACK AND I ALMOST HANG OUT WITH A BUNCH OF EMO'S
Class Dissmised....

Anyways you like my new avatar?


----------



## txsfld (Apr 26, 2007)

i hang out with emos too and STOP E-SCREAMING please its so annoying 

ps im not emo

pss its just me and u revan i bet every1s at school


----------



## Revan (Apr 26, 2007)

dude...you dont understand! im....11 and still at junior high,i hang out with guys of 21,19 etc.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 26, 2007)

i thought u had the week off im in high school but today is late arrival i dont have to be at school until 11 central time


----------



## Revan (Apr 26, 2007)

to be exactly pointfull,i have off from school NEXT week


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Vance said:


> Yeah uh, how exactly? Nevertheless, I have more rep and many more posts.
> 
> My rep is 6056.



well just before, ur rep altering power was 125. mine was 117. then a mod repped me

and someone just negged me for no reason...
well the reason stated "i feel like negging someone"

U FUCKEN PIECE OF SHIT, lowlife even too scared to leave a name


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

so what is it now?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Vance said:


> so what is it now?



my rep now is like 5300. i made like a 2000 point jump. and that is definately more than 7 point altering power


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

lol, I have 6314 rep points. I wonder how much I'll get?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

did you release a chapter yet today?


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

Nope. Thanks for repping me. My rep is now 6423. Lets see, minus 6314 from that equals... Anyone wanna do the math? :sweat


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Vance said:


> Nope. Thanks for repping me. My rep is now 6423. Lets see, minus 6314 from that equals... Anyone wanna do the math? :sweat



wtf how can that be. 6423 - 6314 = 109

I cant have less altering power now....................... my original was 117 then i got like 2000 reps points added. no way in hell it is less


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats weird.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 26, 2007)

so wat chappy we on?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 26, 2007)

Um,15 was just finished so,16 is next.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a bad rep...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 26, 2007)

I've got good rep!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 26, 2007)

where is everybody


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 26, 2007)

I know.........


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 26, 2007)

Bored.... were is everyone.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 26, 2007)

'im here and my rep is around 3700 lol but i'm a senior member and i'm good with that


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

lol, I am creating a new fic today.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Apr 26, 2007)

yo vince u check out the new chap?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

lolz will there be a chance of a new chapter coming out tonight?>


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

No new chap tonight, and besides, I said tomorrow. It'll have no lemon, barely any lemon from here on in. Mostly just ninja battles. Naruto dies!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

what lemon...


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 26, 2007)

ALL HOLOCAUST MEMBERS CONSIDER THE FOLLOWING:
 go to Reapers Masquarade and read my post. ( should be the last one) tell me how you like it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

*Chapter 16*

Heres chapter 16, enjoy biatches




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto walked slowly across the late Konoha streets, his head hung low. "Sakura..." he mumbled sadly.

    "I never thought she'd fall for Kiba... FOR KIBA!" Naruto yelled. He was crying heavily, thicks tears falling from his eyes. He looked up to see Shikamaru's house, a light still on.

    He clenched his fists. "I should've killed her at the party." he thought angrily, thinking about how sexy Temari looked with little clothes on.

    "Maybe I should go see her again." Naruto thought, evil intentions in his head. "Thats right. I'll kill Shikamaru and rape her." Naruto thought, more anger building up. I'll rip her to- What the?" he said.

    Three tall ninja were scampering around, stealing things near the Ichiraku Ramen shop. "Theives." Naruto muttered, his blood now boiling.

    "Get the fuck out of here!" Naruto yelled, running towards them. One of the three ninja took notice of the intruder, and performed a hand seal.

_If I wasn't so drunk, I'd know what he was doing._ Naruto thought as he charged.

_Boom_ it was over, three Windmill Shurikan cutting through his body, blood splashing and coloring the streets.

   Naruto could've screamed, but unfortunately, one of the blades sliced his neck in half, cutting his vocal cords in two.

   Naruto fell to the ground, gasping for air. "Lets go." one of the three ninja said, as they left the Uzumaki to die.


----------------------------------

   "SHIKAMARU!" a bloodcurdling scream cried. Shikamaru shot up, his pants off as well as his shirt. "What?" he mumbled, his eyes half-closed.

    "SHIKAMARU! SHIKAMARU!" the scream persisted. Shikamaru grabbed his vest and strapped it on, and ran outside. He finally saw Temari, he hands on her face, crying.

   "Temari whats- Oh my god!" the Nara gasped. He saw Naruto Uzumaki, on the floor, drowning in a pool of his own gore.

    "He's... Dead!" she cried. Shikamaru let her cover her face in his arms. Already, sixty medic ninja were surrounding the corpse. 

   "Naruto!" Sakura screamed. Tears falling from her face. Even Kiba was crying. Kakashi was standing over the corpse, emotionless.

    "Naruto..." Shikamaru muttered to himself.

------------------------------


   "As you can see, Naruto Uzumaki is dead. It's a terrible tragedy for all of us." Tsunade said sympathetically. Temari wasn't crying, but she was still in a bad mood.

   Shikamaru tried to make her feel better, but to no avail. "The interesting part of his death is that he was killed by a Jutsu we have no record of... ABSOLOUTELY no record of." she said.

   Shikamaru raised his eyebrows. "A new type of Jutsu? What the." Shikamaru replied. 

   Tsunade nodded. "The attack seemed to have summoned weapons, only they were 100% accurate, and had an attack pattern in which it knew _exactly_ where to go." Tsunade explained.

   Shikamaru nodded. Tsunade lifted a stack of papers. "Temari, Shikamaru. It's up to you to complete your mission... NOW." she said seriously. Shikamaru nodded. It wasn't all sex or fun and games. The battle started now.

   "We have to fight back... Before innocent ninja die." Tsunade began to cry. "I trust you two... Please handle it."

   Temari stood up. "We will not fail you, Tsunade-sama." she said. And that is when the mission began.




  The action begins from here till chapter 20, with Kankuro!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 26, 2007)

you should make an interesting turn of events and make Naruto appear in like 10 chapters lol. ^^ that would be funny.


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

Nah, he's dead.

    In the sequel to Changes, called Love and Marriage Shikamaru and Temari marry, and they just go through what normal families go through, even children. :amazed


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 26, 2007)

no but really it would be pretty strange.... I think it would be funny.


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm, Naruto's dead. He will always be. Now Shikamaru and Temari have to have one, final fight.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

wow with no chapter, im so depressed


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

I just posted chapter 16.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Vance said:


> I just posted chapter 16.



LOL YAY THAT MADE MY NIGHT


----------



## Vance (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmm.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 26, 2007)

lol you should make some Holocaust memers into your next fic.... lol I see it now.. Seta/ Ino or Seta/Anko... I think I could make my own..... I might do that. *runs to go find some paper*


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

You go doo that. New chapter up today.  After school.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

uh a Vance when tsunade is talking about innocent ninja dying woulndnt it be before more innocent ninja died because naruto is dead


----------



## Revan (Apr 27, 2007)

....ye got a point there,but Naruto didnt or could say that it where thieves cause then there wouldnt be a corpse,but just a heap of bones or something


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

wat??? i dont completely understand what ur saying


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

I forgot to put "more" New chap up today.


----------



## Revan (Apr 27, 2007)

Oi everyone,i got The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion,damn its so sweet,i wont be on for tonight anymore,cya tommorow everyone


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

guys u got to go to gametrailers.com wacth this its so funny u have to watch all six     ya'll!
and watch this too   ya'll!
there hilarious


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Oblivion is awesome, I'm an Arogian. It may seem bad at first, but it gets MUCH Better. New chap up soon.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

vance u have to go to those websites i promise its funny


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Later, I jus got a fanfic.net account and I am thinking up some new stories./


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

as long as u watch them one is a bunch of naruto characters sing different song in 6 episode u have to watch each they get funnier as they progress and the other is lee singing a song about beer its so amazing


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

lol, I am making a new fic today


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

whats it about


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

A Shika harem. How Shika gets all the girls.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

awesome how much lemon

k noobish question what does harem mean (head down)


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

LAWL!Lots and Lots of Lemon,'cuz Lemons are tasty.If you know what I mean...


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

okay got it


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2007)

man, im serious, i get episode 11 uploaded before people even know it came out


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

guys im serious watch the videos on page 97 in my post they are pwnsome


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

We played with fire in science class today!


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

i dint have school


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

*CHAPS 17-18*

Heres a chapter 17 for ya'll bitches.


   Chapter 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru followed the silent Sabuka as they walked through a deserted forest. He was quite annoyed with the forest's bug population and the bugs obsession with biting his face.

    "Temari, are you sure this is the right way?" Shikamaru asked. Temari looked at him, smiling a bit. "Of course." she said, and turned around and walked again.

     Shikamaru was sad as well, but he didn't let it get to him. After he thought about Naruto and his death, he began to feel... jelous. Why was SHE so sad HE died anyway?

      At first, it was an insignifigant joke, but then, it turned into a major issue. He gritted his teeth, and tried to calm himself down.

_It's a sad tragedy. Everyone would feel this way..._ Shikamaru tried to reassure himself, but to no avail.

     The Nara was about to ask Temari why he was so sad, when she yelled.
"Enemy!" Shikamaru ducked underneathe a red oak tree that had fallen not too long ago.

     He was so busy protecting himself, he forgot about Temari. "Temari!" he cried, quickly snapping upwards.

    "Relax you idiot. I killed him." she huffed. Shikamaru sighed, forgetting about his Naruto troubles.

     Temari looked around, holding the ninja by the throat. "There must be more." she whispered. Shikamaru nodded as he reached for a kunai.

_Szing_ a slicing noise cut through the air. Shikaamru jumped in the air, evading the shurikan that had attacked him.

      "Look out!" Shikamaru warned as three masked ninja jumped behind her. Temari grabbed a kunai knife, and cut them into three pieces each.

      The ninja morphed into shadows, and disappeared. "Clones, we have to get out of this forest!" Temari shrieked. 

     Shikamaru used his Shadow Possesion Jutsu on 5 Masked Ninja as he proceeded to crack their arms. 

     "Every time I touch my arm and find a joint, your break it." he smiled as he began breaking their arms.

      "This is too easy." Shikamaru laughed as he finished the ninja off. In a flash, Temari was kicked to the floor.

      "Temari!" Shikamaru cried. He ran towards his lover, but only to get attacked by four ninja.

       "Shadow Sword!" he yelled as his palms erupted into chakra. A long, purple/black blade appeared in his hands as he sliced the ninja in two.

        He threw the blade at the masked ninja who was so startled, that he didn't even bother to kill Temari.

        Blood showered the Sabuka as the ninja died in front of her. She wiped thin blood off her face, and stood up.

       "Well THAT was a turn-off." she said sarcastically. Shikamaru smirked, and she kissed him on the cheek.

       "Come on, there must be more ninja like this, I bet they have taken refuge a few meters ahead." she announced, running towards the end of the forest.

      Shikamaru stroked his face, savoring the warmth of her lips. _Time to go_ he thought, trying to ignore the love he had for her.



       "There it is..." Temari said seriously. Shikamaru looked at what he thought was a rock. "It looks like a rock." he said plainly.

        Temari rolled her eyes. "It isn't a rock, you idiot. It's their HQ. I can tell because it has a door there." she said smiling.

       Shikamaru looked closely, and saw a thick metal door. "Pretty small and unprotected base." he commented.

        There area looked a lot like the place where Kakashi and his team met, only with no trees, and a lot more gravel and earth.

       Shikamaru took a step forward, when he heard Temari scream. "SHIKAMARU!"






    Chapter 18



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru felt the sting of a kunai enter his abdomen. He fell to the floor, clutching his stomach in pain.

   Blood seeped from his wound as he tried to not gag. "Dammit, I let my guard down so fast." he muttered.

    A laugh was heard from a masked ninja. "Did you really think two brats would beat us?" the masked ninja asked them, still laughing.

    Shikamaru groaned, standing up. "That... was nothing." he said, angrily. "Huh?" he said as the Nara used his Shadow Possesion Jutsu to capture the ninja. "Time to break your neck!" Shikamaru muttered as he broke his neck.

   The ninja fell to the floor. Shikamaru sighed. However, all was not well, a _second_ ninja sneaked up behind Temari and knocked her unconscious.

    "Dammit!" Shikamaru yelled as he broke the other ninja's neck. Three more masked ninja triple teamed him with shurikan out. "Shadow Kaiten!" Shikamaru laughed as he became surrounded by an orb of black energy.

     "Guess you didn't expect a Hyuga technique to be in the hands of a Nara? Eh?" he asked them. He let th kaiten explode, killing all the masked ninja.

      "Our clan has the ability to take any technique, and copy it into a shadow style." Shikamaru boasted.

      The Nara breathed heavily. That attack took a lot out of him, but he mananged to kill off 30 ninja.

       "Temari..." he whispered as he saw her begin to rise. "Temari-" a kunai penetrated his neck as blood splashed and colored the ground.

       "Shikamaru!" Temari screamed. The Nara slowly fell to the ground. Three more masked ninja walked towards his body.

      "Foolish boy. He's-" Temari executed them with a sharp gust of wind that cut their stomach open.

     "Get her now!" another masked ninja ordered as a team of masked ninja charged Temari.

     A few more gusts of wind brought them all to their knees. A second gust finished them off for good.

    Temari continued to kill off ninja, and soon, she had eliminated 32 in total. "I... can't... keep up." she gasped for breath. Seeing that the battlezone was clear, she walked over to Shikamaru slowly, and kneeled to hug him. 

    "Shikamaru..." she cried, hugging him and kissing him. Her tears did not bring him back, he lay there, dead.


     "Get that cunt now!" a voice yelled as Temari jerked her head up. Two masked ninja with three kunai in each hand began running at her.

      "Kill the bitch before she escapes!" the leader masked ninja yelled as the two oncoming masked ninja jumped in the air.

_No...._ Temari thought as she saw her life flash before her eyes.






    Chapter 19



*Spoiler*: __ 



_Craut_ a loud cutting noise was heard as Temari looked up. In front of her, was Karusu, Kankuro's puppet.

    She shivered, tears still forming in her eyes. "Kan... Kankuro?" she said. She saw her brother a few feet ahead of her, silent. 

    "Temari... Get Shikamaru out of here now..." he said coldly. Temari stood to protest, but Kankuro yelled fiercely. "GO NOW! I'll deal with this scumbag fucker." he smiled, and summomed Kurorai.

     "Lets do this..." he said in an eager tone. The two ninja began battle, as Temari ran away...



    The next day took a long time for Temari Sabuka as she waited to hear the results of Shikamaru's hospital visit.

     She began to cry again, and had to go to the bathroom to sulk. She was accompinied by Ino Yamanaka.

     "Temari?" she asked, holding a flower. Temari looked up, still sulking. "I just wanted to know how Shikamaru was doing.

      Temari looked down, and coughed as she began to cry even harder. Ino walked away.

      The next hour was filled with no crying but thinking. 

     Temari thought of the good times they had, the bad times. The first day of her visit, and the time in which he and she had sexual relations.

     The good memories made her cry, and the bad ones made her laugh. Both were equally important to her.

     She thought about Kankuro, and how he was doing against the ninja, and how ANBU Black Op ninjas went to help him. Was he still alive?

     She thought for three hours straight, until a nurse appeared, looking oddly happy.

     "Ms. Sabuka?" she asked Temari. Temari shot up. "Thats me. How is Shikamaru?" The nurse smiled. "He's going to be all right. He suffered from a small spinal injury, nothing we cannot fix." the nurse had beatiful blue eyes and red hair. 

    Temari grinned, jumping in the air, she ran towards the room in which Shikamaru was kept.

   She slowly entered, her face burning from the tears she had emmited from the past four hours.

    She saw Shikamaru, lying in his bed, alive, but unable to speak. "I love you Shikamaru!" she cried as she hugged him tightly. 

    Even though he was hurting, the Nara managed to kiss her, and whisper.
"I wub you."







   Holy shit. One more chapter until Changes ends!



           It'll be memorable. Enjoy.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

bravo well down but seemed slightly rushed like i know it was supposed to be quick action but it still seemed a little short and rushed


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

OMFUCKINGGCOOL!


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Eh, I guess so. Changes 2 will be easier to write, though.


----------



## txsfld (Apr 27, 2007)

it might be slower watch the videos on p.97 or die


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

... I'm gonna create a new forum on Pro Boards ...  see ya


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 27, 2007)

Vance said:


> Chapter 15 bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



another good FF vance.

but to be honest.i don't like i can ever think about sex again 

eversince i took sex-ed it don't have the urge to have sex.

then the teacher made it worst by showing us vaginas with infections.


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Just cover your eyes, wear and condom, drink some wine, and everything will be fine...


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

Chapter 15 was good, but it was sort of gross. I always thought Kiba would never think of Sakura like that. Only as a friend.


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Well she DID get nude and seduce him.

    MMM: BTW, our forum got a new member! Plus I can go on the IF Skin Zone.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

Vance said:


> Well she DID get nude and seduce him.
> 
> MMM: BTW, our forum got a new member! Plus I can go on the IF Skin Zone.



LOL. So do you know how to install the skin ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

I've always known how to install a skin, It's just that I could never register at the IF Skin Zone cos of my bad email, now I fixed it. <'__'>


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm back and my emo test results just keep getting worse


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2007)

Vance said:


> Heres a chapter 17 for ya'll bitches.
> 
> 
> Chapter 17
> ...



WOW 3 CHAPTERS IN ONE NIGHT


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL, yeah. Hey Avenger, would you like to affiliate with my site?


----------



## Soul Ragnarok (Apr 27, 2007)

Vance said:


> *Take it or leave it. Rated M*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i liked it. especially the ending!


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow those three chapters were good. When's the last one gonna come out ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Tonight, that'll end Changes.

   BTW: Master MM, would you like to affiliate? We could be partners in the forum world.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

I..CAN'T...WAIT!...


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

Vance said:


> Tonight, that'll end Changes.
> 
> BTW: Master MM, would you like to affiliate? We could be partners in the forum world.



Sure I'd love to. BTW I posted a character form on the forum you might want to use.


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Tonight it'll be up.

  BTW Master MM, can you make a logo for me today? If so, thanks. If not, it's okay.

  I'll give you a pic if you are interested.

  BTW Which site would you like to affiliate? Give me the link through PM.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice.I can't wait!


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmm................ Almost 100 pages.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

OH YEAH!That'll be awesome!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2007)

WAIT WTF ONLY 20 CHAPTERS?!!! OH well send it to my email


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

At page 100, I might add the last chapter.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

I can't wait till you release the next chapter.
EDIT: It's page 100


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

OMG!100th PAGE!From the guy with a Jesus sig,The Power Of Christ Compels You!


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

Cronos said:


> OMG!100th PAGE!From the guy with a Jesus sig,The Power Of Christ Compels You!



Okay..... Um thanks.......I think


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 27, 2007)

I hate you...


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

No chapter yet. At the end of this fic, I will email bloody_ninja the chapters, and then after that, Changes part 2 comes!


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

Deleted post?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 27, 2007)

I hate you too Vance.... not really your a good guy... I think...


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> I hate you...



Do you hate me, because if you do I don't understand why you'd hate me because I didn't do anything.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2007)

i just got a rep saying " HUH? WHo are you? Vance?


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

Was it positive or negative, I'm just guessing its negative


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2007)

it was positive. that was the weird p[art


----------



## Raizen (Apr 27, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> it was positive. that was the weird p[art



It seems like it would have been negative. I wonder who that was.


----------



## Vance (Apr 27, 2007)

lol, that was me dude.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 27, 2007)

*sings*

*Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?*


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 27, 2007)

We can't be friends because I don't like you.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> We can't be friends because I don't like you.



dont be hatin nikka


----------



## GeneralSummer (Apr 27, 2007)

Ha ha, usually i'm not a huge fan of these type's of Fanfictions, but this one was pretty good. I could actually pay attention to it. The "I wub you" part at the end was choice. Any updates coming out soon?

Also, I'd love for someone to check out my fan fictions. Shameless self-advertisement is not my style, but at this point I really don't have a choice. The both went completely unopened the last time I posted them. Talk about a confidence killer.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2007)

i got yet another neg repp with no name XD


----------



## xChidorixRasenganx (Apr 27, 2007)

wooo i just finished reading it all great story


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

Guys,I regret to tell you this but,I got a message from Catz....



> Cronos i am afraid to tell you this but my internet subscription has ended, i am using my grandma's computer.....please tell a mod to delete the pb and j fc and the berries and cream fc....then can you create them please....the only way i can talk over here is by pms now....i am switching my internet service for aol. *man this is a crappy computer* well anyways please...do this for me thanxs ^^



She will not be using that account any more


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 28, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Guys,I regret to tell you this but,I got a message from Catz....
> 
> 
> 
> She will not be using that account any more



I DONT GET why she woont go on the forums, put will still pm...

BTW this is the 2000th POST


----------



## Revan (Apr 28, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> I DONT GET why she woont go on the forums, put will still pm...
> 
> BTW this is the 2000th POST



2001th post you had hrmm...
Nice chaps Vance,send me all the chapters when ye done with Changes


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Aye, I will do that. I'm posting this on fanfic.net, so, you can read it there. Although I will have to add aa few shot chapters together to make one. There'll be less chappies, but then again, I am writing a part 2.


----------



## Revan (Apr 28, 2007)

nice,btw Vance you also play Oblivion? 
i just defeated Grey Prince in The Arena lv 2 Wood Elf with Legion and Blades armor mixed


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

Whoever here neg repped me for my sig I made it shorter now.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Revan: I am the 2nd rank in the Dark Brother Hood, its' fun.

   @Master M&M

    Do you think we should get a lighter, matybe white and red, or yellow and red skin?


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sure I can do that


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

Did you change the skin to this wooden skin Vance ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

*Chapter 20... The end.*

*Here is the end of Changes, a few days after Shikamaru exited the hospital, Kankuro is alive, and the masked ninja are dead. They are about to leave.*  ALSO Yes, Master M&M, I did change it, you can change it to a light skin if you want, that'd be better. ON the IF Skin Zone, my name is Vinn. :3


   Chapter 20

*Spoiler*: __ 



Temari slowly walks out of Shikamaru's house, a tear glistening down her face as she began to think about the times they spent together. 

     Her blond hair was neatly in it's usual style, and her headband was tightly fastened around her forehead.

_Well, I should've known I was going to leave at one point..._  she thought to herself sadly. But still, she just wanted to give Shikamaru one last kiss before she left.

       "Temari!" a voice called, she quickly turned around, and saw that it was Shikamaru. 

      "Shikamaru!" she cried, dropping her things to run over to him. They shared and unbelieveablely long hug, trying to re-live the memories they had of each other. 

      She looked at him, thin dears falling down her light skin. He slowly looked up, tyrying to hold back the tears that tried to break through his eyelids.

       "I love you, Temari." he said as he smiled. She miled again. "I love you too... You lazy bastard." they looked at each other for a second, and kissed.

      It was an unbelieveable kiss/ One that both agreeed was the best one ever. She tried to keep her lips there frever, but he did not. "You're going
to miss your ride to the Sand!" he warned her.

      She pulled back. "I don't care... I want to stay here with you. Forever!" she cried out.

       Kankuro, who was only a few feet away, smiled. "Well, since your in love sis, I guess I'll get your stuff and bring it here." he said with a grin on his face. Temari gasped. "Kankuro!" she ran over and hugged him as well.

       "Okay, I'll get your stuff, but you have to come wih me. I remember when you said If I ever go into your room, you'd beat the crap out of me." Kankuro reminded her.

        Temari nodded. "I'll see you in a few days." she whispered as she kissed him on the nose. She began to leave, slowly walking away.

       Shikamaru nodded, when he was approached by Tsunade. "Hey, Shikamaru." she said, tapping him on the shoulder.

        He turned. "Yes Tsunade-sama." "Well, I gave Temari your form that you filled out in the middle of the month. You know, where you had to list the person you like best." the Hokage smiled.

         Shikamaru nodded, feling bad he had put Anko instead of Temari. "Well, here is hers." she said, a twinkle in her eyes.

         The Nara opened it, and read it over. At the end, where it said: Who Do you like best? In ittallic, small words, it read clearly: _*Shikamaru*_


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay I finished changing the skin, do you like it ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Love it. I think we should have a thread in which every week, we vote to see which color skin we make, so it'd vary from time to time. Unless we can get a thing in which we get all the skins, and people can look at the forum differentkly, a change skin button or something.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay that seems good.


----------



## Revan (Apr 28, 2007)

loved chapter 20....ANYWAYS! Tommorow Shinobi Tales Update!


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

Great Chapter hope the next part of the book is good too.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

So the FanFic is finally done. Wow. Are you going to make a new thread with Changes 2 or post it here on this thread ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

New thread, I'll post it now.

  edit: Nah, this is the end of Changes. I think it ran it's course and did well. I am going to look for some more chapters later. I am now going to post, my ShikaHarem.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 28, 2007)

soo.......why was it called changes? and whats oblivion or watever? its hard to know wats going on when i just read the fanfic


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

It'[s caled Changes cos they Change in the end and love each other.

 BTW salmonking, I fucked the cheeze and ritz monster up the ass.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey SalmonKing do you mean the pic in my sig ?


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

I repped you SalmonKing


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

salmonking is funny.


----------



## Revan (Apr 28, 2007)

....He spams too much


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 28, 2007)

I was pretty happy with the ending. Send all the chapters to bloody_ninja2002@yahoo.com and i will upload it for you


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 28, 2007)

so now this is spam...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 28, 2007)

Time to close up shop.I'm gonna miss this thread....


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

You might as call this the spam place now. But it was like that before too.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

lol, Changes 2 is coming.


----------



## Revan (Apr 28, 2007)

When? When its coming!?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2007)

last post!


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 28, 2007)

it says that naruto dies in the fourth movie. its sad......


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

That early. No way. The show's  named after him, if he dies what's the point of the show then ?


----------



## Revan (Apr 28, 2007)

Oi! Vance,i found out about a sweeeet cheat for oblivion [~] First then
coc testinghall
you can get everything in the game!


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Really? I hope Naruto really does die.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

I want him to die but I thought he'd die after he became the Hokage.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, thats the genius of it, he doesn't become Hokage. :hokage


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 28, 2007)

yo when u gonna email me the chapters?


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Right now, can you re post your email?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm going to miss this fanfic


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

I heard earlier that Naruto will die and then the question on what would happen to the story.

True that Naruto was named after himself but there were other stories that had main characters killed.  Take, "the tragedy of Juliues Caesar", he died and they still had two acts left.  I believe I made my point.

Edit: I took that emo test...it said that I was "almost emo".  Jerks.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice observation Asylum  *reps*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

That's why I have these glasses-*cough* Miko told me *cough*

An anouncment!

MY AVATAR IS NOT KABUTO DAMNIT!  STOP REPING ME SAYING KABUTO HAS A CAT!!!!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Edit: I took that emo test...it said that I was "almost emo". Jerks.


 
poor asylum. It'll be a long time before he can join us :emo
 (someone needs to make an emo smily )


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

okay, who reped me saying "kabuto has a cat?"  If I find you, I'll rip your lungs out!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

sorry, couldn't resist :rofl


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

god!  Have you any idea how many of those I got?!  If any members do that again, I WILL (temporarily) ban you from Horoko-suto!


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Kabuto has a cat... That loves penis?  Vance, you are acting like a dick now.

   I know


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

dude lighten up, i was just joking


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 28, 2007)

who negged me saying "I only neg repped you because I like to do things like that. I hope you lost some rep from this." I aint mad.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 28, 2007)

dude where is this Emo quiz?!

i need to know if i am Emo or Goth! becauase i really want to be Goth NOT EMO!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

19 reps I got about that.  It kinda gets annoying after a while...

the quiz is under Avenger's sig.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 28, 2007)

You know it does say 'presumably' meaning, it's no exact. The adjective already shows that Naruto probably will not be killed. But will be assumed to be killed. I mean they have done that before, just not as in depth as this movie will take it.

Story wise it also gives them a good reason to showcase the side case. (Team 8,9, etc.) Without Naruto and Sauske (possibly) around they're able to move on their own and naturally without his intereference. And considering how the manga is going, it's reasonable to do such a thing.

The series is still too young, and makes too much money to kill off Naruto. It's a bad move financially, and is probably nothing more then a gimmick to get more people to watch it.

I mean say in the previews of Spiderman 3, they said he was going to die. You'd go see it wouldn't you?

On a side note, Nice observation Asylum. Though it's a possibility, I wouldn't bet on it. When it's all said and done, Naruto has it's own fits of originality here and there, but it's not all that drastic to take a turn like that.

"Not Emo" is what I got. Then again, I think I'm more of a Jock then anything else.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL, Uchiha Itachi and Avenger got two VERY perveted rep messages from me...


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 28, 2007)

that would be annoying but why not just change some features than?


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Yo, Hakanami. I got the fanfic.net account, and I have to wait till Monday till I can post. Can you help me post my first story there on Monday?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

let's see...we went from a very serious post to a very stupid post...god help me.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 28, 2007)

Dude first of all.
1) I like chocolate milk.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Someone join my "Anti Cest" FC. I hate these cousins cest and Temari and Gaara/Kankuro cest Fcs.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd rather not lol ^^


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 28, 2007)

I got 'sorta emo'...well i'm happy as long as i know i'm not being labled emo by some stupid test


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

emo's are friggin weird.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> Yo, Hakanami. I got the fanfic.net account, and I have to wait till Monday till I can post. Can you help me post my first story there on Monday?



Yeah sure, but which fic?

Alot of yours seem to be popping up out the woodworks lol. Though if you going to put something up on fanfiction.net you should probably only choose about two stories. I can't tell you how annoying it is when people post like dozens of stories that they don't finish (espicially when some are so good) or post alot of stories that are terrible (I've seen it.... It really sucks.) Most of your stories are pretty good, but you should try to take the cream of the crop.

As long as it's not that one with the pimple and the book I'll help. What do you need me to do?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

hey, I made a new Symbol appearance:

And this is Miko in her true form (she's my new servant):


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

Cythose...I'm going to pretend that that was not a gay post...


----------



## Dogma (Apr 28, 2007)

Asylum said:


> hey, I made a new Symbol appearance:
> 
> And this is Miko in her true form (she's my new servant):



When did we get servants? I mean I know I've been gone for almost a week or so, but who came up with this?


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

I want to put Changes there. Of course, it'll have Changes part 2 in there. I am waiting for bloody_ninja to do that thingy. I might have to merge 1 or 2  chapters so it'll be the appropriate length.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> When did we get servants? I mean I know I've been gone for almost a week or so, but who came up with this?



I can't remember...someone had one allready and then Cythose got one...so I decided to get one and who better than Miko?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> LOL, Uchiha Itachi and Avenger got two VERY perveted rep messages from me...


 
yeah, i feel like being an ass today, so i might show a mod


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Itachifire got the first one called Taygar the Loyal


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 28, 2007)

Asylum said:


> hey, I made a new Symbol appearance:
> 
> And this is Miko in her true form (she's my new servant):



Yeah!Symbol's Da Pimp Now Dawg!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

...god I miss him

Now for a happy thought, 6OOth post!  "Woot!"


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> yeah, i feel like being an ass today, so i might show a mod



   Please tell him I put penis in every bite of the word


----------



## Dogma (Apr 28, 2007)

@Vance: Allright, but it will take some serious editing. A few things here and there just to spruce things up a bit. Most of the FF.net only people I've met like to take things pretty seriously.... 

Speaking of that I gotta check my mailbox to see what my main reviewer said about the newest installment of the Idiots Guide. Though the fact that he constructively critizies my fic, like I do most of the ones around here is a good enough example. 

The penis part is probably the biggest and most hallacious(spelling) thing I can think of right off the bat. But if you get _Bloody_ to send me that file, I'll look through them and give a review on each. That way when you post them not only does your story get reviews, it can also be better then it is now. (People do like to see the reviews before they read the story afterall.)

@Asylum: Is it allright if I don't have a servant? I mean, yeah I can do alot of cool ice stuff, that I've been thinking up from day to day. A servant just seems really out of place....


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

I need a servent

  @Hakanami

   I also realize my work needs serious editing, but with your editings, I am sure Changes will become better. For part 2, I am thinking on maybe adding some Kankuro seeing as he was easy to write in part 1. The spelling is not problem, and the penis part isn't THAT bad. For I see that people are allowing that on FF.net. If anything, I'll just put "cock" or "dick" Thanks .


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

I think the rookies should be the elite's servants no?  Or you can just make up a servant if you want.  You don't have to have a servant if you want.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

I wonder who negged me :rofl


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

*cough* I didn't *cough* *heart flow races up fast*


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2007)

CRONOS!!

you stole my BALLIN thingy!!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 28, 2007)

Probably Avenger. Considering they sounded like they were in a bad mood it seems only reasonable when you egged them on for a neg a to follow.

I guess that's true. To each their own, and all that. I say it at the very bottom of my sig. "Forgive me for I have an opinion, the greatest of all treachery." 

In other words, there will be the people who see Naruto getting his junk cut off by a kunai and be like: 

"OMG d00d ROFL!"

And those who look at it like I did:

"That's retarded....."

It's inevitable I suppose. Just don't forget we're alot different when it comes to maturity. (no offense. I'm not trying to pull the age card or anything like that. But I do, say and do things on a different level. Not that its a bad thing.) So even though I'm sure you know, take some things I say with a grain of salt, and others with a good amount of severity. 

@Asylum: It's cool that we can choose to have servants or not, but if the rookies have to be servants then that's just dumb. It makes the rookies seem even weaker then they would be, for just being rookies.

Not to mention it doesn't lend itself well to the reason why we're able to become equal memebers of the Horoko-suto. I mean you normally can't go from a footpad to a god. But from what I've been told Common to Elite is that day and night of a change.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Unlike me, I worked hard.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> CRONOS!!
> 
> you stole my BALLIN thingy!!



You just noticed???Oh Well,it's cool.I'll rep you if I can keep it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice sig Cronos. Any suggestions for Kankuro's pairing?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 28, 2007)

I posted it in your thread....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

eh, you just got lucky V-man

Haky: I suppose that rookies wouldn't make the best servants.  I suppose that if you want a servant, you will have to make one up.  But by doing so, you won't be able to have a partner (like Gamma and Tai)

BTW, here is the pairings for teams

Asylum/none
Arrixam/none
Vance/Kaitar
Tai/Gamma
Hakanami/Darkfire
Cythose/Cronos
Shiba/Vince
Anthony/Amber
Phantom/Seta
Ballistik/Revan
Symbol/Bonnie


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice Kaitar and I seem balanced, two elites. Nice.  

  BTW since I take neg reps seriously, I have remove Avenger from my friend list.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> Nice Kaitar and I seem balanced, two elites. Nice.
> 
> BTW since I take neg reps seriously, I have remove Avenger from my friend list.


 
The only person on my friends list is Lotu, so i really don't care


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 28, 2007)

aite i will upload the chapters by sunday


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

Vance and Kaitar will be having a "special" mission on retreiveing the Shukaku.  However, they will be distracted by Deidora and Sasori.  So Kaitar goes after Gaara and Vance takes on the two Akatsuki members.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont want to be called mike

change it to ballistik


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool

  @Avenger Bye :waves


----------



## Dogma (Apr 28, 2007)

Me and Dark, eh?

I guess that's cool. Though me and him are like day and night combinations. I suppose despite the irony of a Ice user and  a (predominant) fire user, we could pull off alot of special attacks.

@vance: I didn't say Avenger did it, I just said it was reasonable when you put logic into it.

Why take a neg rep seriously though? I mean you got loads and loads of rep points? Nothing to get drastic about I suppose. Rep is really nothing more then showing just how much other people like you. Of course I do like the green bars, what's not to like. But it's not the end of the world for me. As long as I can post my story, read some other stories and write a few other things (Like reviews, or posts to y'all) then I don't really care.

That makes me wonder though, If I had neg repped you when I first came to this thread as well as written that review what would have happened?

Jeez, I sure am making alot of long posts. Good thing I'm really good at typing.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

I really don't associate with people who neg me. It symbolizes that they have a negative opinion on me.

   Also, cool! I am taking on Sasori, the strongest Akatsuki member, and Deidara, the smartest! Lets get it done.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> I really don't associate with people who neg me. It symbolizes that they have a negative opinion on me.


 
when i neg someone, it's becausethey have done something to piss me off not because i have a negative opinion of them


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 28, 2007)

still working on how all of us are going to get out of konoha...and how exactly you are going to resque Symbol from the Midknights.

And I am currently doing research on what both members can do so I won't be able to update until a while.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

I still feel as if I piss someone off, I will always piss them off because I will not change, meaning they will be pissed no matter what


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2007)

Cronos said:


> You just noticed???Oh Well,it's cool.I'll rep you if I can keep it.



you can keep idc

but i keep the "this is madness"


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

I love the Jenga and the madness one Ballistik.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> I still feel as if I piss someone off, I will always piss them off because I will not change, meaning they will be pissed no matter what


 
I disabled my rep so you can't do that again, but if you do, next time i will report you to a mod


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah uh, you go and do that. :rofl


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> Yeah uh, you go and do that. :rofl


 
The mod i have in mind is a friend of mine. The other mod hates idiots


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Tell your "friend" about my rep, and I'll be banned I suppose? Hmm, nothing I haven't experianced. You go have fun my friend.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2007)

post on why I like Naruto.

good times...good times


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 28, 2007)

I was think more about the idiot hating one. Now to go ban everyone on my forum


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 28, 2007)

what?im lost


----------



## Dogma (Apr 28, 2007)

Will you two stop whining over something as stupid as a neg rep.

Vance: Opinons are always going to conflict. That's inevitable. The bigger thing is accepting that people aren't always going to like it.

Avenger: Honestly, people are going piss you off. Hell yall piss me off everyonce in awhile, and sometimes take it too far. But I don't neg rep.... You two have to accept that people do annoying things. 

For the record, this is my favorite 300 adaptation.

[YOUTUBE]gNqiSkd1M6k[/YOUTUBE]

*Brush your teeth!*


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

Those were good times Ballistik!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 28, 2007)

Very good times... man I feel old now.


----------



## Vance (Apr 28, 2007)

So, whats next?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 29, 2007)

the death of kankuro!!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

not amusing...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 29, 2007)

Your next fic....


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

I made a random MSN fic.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 29, 2007)

lol bash.org


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

hmmm, close to doing that thing bloody?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay okay,it's time to move on from this thread,to the CHANGES 2 THREAD!


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

*Packs bags* lets go mofos!


----------



## Revan (Apr 29, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Ballistik/Revan



Crap....im stuck with him...damn *runs off getting a Demon PWN3R*


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, great squads, eh?


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 29, 2007)

Eodlkldfjadlfj;ald
What I just typed here was just random


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 29, 2007)

i got almost emo on tha quiz. it said i have shaggy hair and listen to sort of emo music.  it was correct


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 29, 2007)

sooo uhh, what is gonna happen in this thread now?


----------



## Revan (Apr 29, 2007)

Ehh...dunno!


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

bloody_ninja, is te file ready?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 29, 2007)

only one page since i logged off


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey avenger why did you disable your rep ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Who knows?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 29, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> sooo uhh, what is gonna happen in this thread now?



It.....Dies......


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Master MM, can you get us a smaller, lighter banner? I finished the forums, now I gotta do the other parts, they are easier. 

  The banner should be maybe Sasuke and Kakashi or something. It'd have to be medium, not too large.

  Thanks.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Sure I'll try. BTW Kakashi is mostly with Naruto but I think I can find one.
Do you want Anime Needs and Naruto Clan Chronicles on it ?


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

No, just on the top put Power and Courage

                             Then, on the bottom of the pic, put 

    Naruto Clan Chronicles


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay well I don't know if this is light enough because it has some black in it but the other colours are pretty bright
I can resize it since its so damn big.

Click Spoiler to see pic


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe if you could just get a Post Skip Sasuke with Suigestsu and Karin or by himself, that'd be fine,


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll try but that'll be hard.


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Even just a Post Skip Sasuke with a sword or soemthing would be cool. UR A great GFXer Master MM.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay well I searched like around 30 pages but I can't find any. You can always ask Amaretti if you can use his great Sasuke and Suigetsu pic for the forums though.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

All the time skip Sasuke's seriously are black & white. I wish they'd host coloured manga on google.


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmmm, yeah. Maybe we should just get a pic of Itachi and Kisame. Or even better Kakashi in some weird way using an attack.

   Even a picture of Naruto in Kyuubi form would be good.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll start searching


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

*Kyuubi Naruto*

Okay well here are some
Kyuubi Naruto

*Spoiler*: __ 






 I just thought it was sort of cute.





That's all of Kyuubi Naruto for this post.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

*KAKASHI FRENZY*

Now onto the famous *KAKASHI*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

The last one is THE BEST. It'd make the perfect banner. Canm you put that one? 8O


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Sure I'd be happy to.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok I'm done but the banner is on the left. I can't make it f=go in the middle because InvisionFree can't do that, but if I make the pic really big it'll take up all the space.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 29, 2007)

so what did I miss so far?


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

You missed some pics being uploaded as a banner for a site. Just click the spoilers I posted to see them.


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

The orange Kakashi one is teh best.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

I finished so what do you think ? Check out the site.


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

I'ma checkin it right now.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm gonna go post the first chapter of my third book now.


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

AWESOME BANNER. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

THANKS !!!!!!! ^^ I enjoy working as an admin and GFXer on your site.


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Your welcome. Once we release the forum, it'll be HUGE.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 29, 2007)

MasterM&M said:


> Hey avenger why did you disable your rep ?


 
i disabled it because I didn't want my parents seeing the rep vance gave me


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Doesn't Vance give you good rep. And why do your parents even check that. My parents don't care about what I do on this site. Or any other site, except porn sites. (Which I HATE)


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well those are your parents, not mine


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, then just be more careful, like me.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 29, 2007)

whatever i'm going back to my forum


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Bye Bye Avenger. Hope you have a lot of peni... I mean fun :sweat drop


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 29, 2007)

MasterM&M said:


> Doesn't Vance give you good rep. And why do your parents even check that. My parents don't care about what I do on this site. Or any other site, except porn sites. (Which I HATE)



why would u hate those? and WHAT ARE YOU AND VANCE TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Ewwwwwwww you like porn. No wonder you're in the 18+ group.
Sorry if it sounds kiddish but porn is gross.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 29, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> k watever, check out what i did to this picture, hell, check out all these pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Pretty cool except the fish.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh and you should well delete the other post with just the links.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 29, 2007)

ya i did, and the fish are cool ! >;( they're galaxy raspboras


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

I like eating fish though. They're yummy. I just don't like eating the eyes.


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 29, 2007)

ummm, u probley dont wanna eat a galaxy rasbora


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool! Can you tell me what it does?


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

AWESOME! I can't download it cuz my parents might see.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 29, 2007)

LOLZ!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Apr 29, 2007)

hmm.......did anyone miss me? *cough i used to be catz cough* hm......what >.> ........ <.<


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 29, 2007)

SURE AS HELL DID!I even kept your avatar for you!


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

Heya catz!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 29, 2007)

Vance said:


> AWESOME! I can't download it cuz my parents might see.



Alrite explain why ur parents cant see it...



BlueX said:


> hmm.......did anyone miss me? *cough i used to be catz cough* hm......what >.> ........ <.<



Im confused, why the hell u abandon ur old account?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 29, 2007)

She was having problems with her ISP and had to grab a new one.


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

WHY can't my parents see? Lets jsut say Temari sucking Shika's weiner, and Kiba cutting Naruto's balls off is NOT something my paren'ts would think highly of :rofl


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Apr 29, 2007)

*sighs* vance it looks like you haven't changed lol! ^^ and thanx cronos, but i already saved that before, heh sorry


----------



## Vance (Apr 29, 2007)

You were only gone for a few days catz, no speech needed.


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

XD funny stuff


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol, i can't download it cuz of my parents.(seems to happen a lot ne?)


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 30, 2007)

the third movie is released


----------



## Vance (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool. Nothing happens when you download it. A document just appeers. You can close it, hide it, and open it again without any troublr.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 30, 2007)

ROFL ur fanfic received quite a few downloads alredy VANCE


----------



## Vance (Apr 30, 2007)

Really? I'ma addin it on fanfic.net.

  EDIT: It still has 0 downloads bloody_ninja


----------



## Vance (Apr 30, 2007)

GLOBAL ANNOUNCEMENT. 

  I will be posting the rest of Changes here, and....

    Changes is up on fanfic.net! Here is a little preview

   Now you can view all the best preview images from Heroes Episode 20 in one single page


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got a fan fic but I want to here some opinions before I make another!


----------



## Vance (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, ~Zaxxon~ us your bro? Say hello for me.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> Hey, ~Zaxxon~ us your bro? Say hello for me.



PLEASE CHECK OUT MY FANFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright. I'll give it a 5/5 for ya


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> Alright. I'll give it a 5/5 for ya



Should I make a second one, it involves the girls falling for him?!?!?!?!


----------



## Vance (Apr 30, 2007)

For Naruto? Pfft, no way.

   Make a cool SasuSaku, I'd read it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

hm... so what have I missed so far?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm here now. Been up at da skatepark.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 30, 2007)

why don't you just post it here and Fanfiction.net?


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 30, 2007)

cheese it monster rar!!!!! no jk. earlyer i was cruchin up a wintergreen altoid, with the intent to snort it, but my parents came home and they wouldnt think its funny that i was snorting some white powder that i "claimed" was an altiod. but i will snort my altoid


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> Really? I'ma addin it on fanfic.net.
> 
> EDIT: It still has 0 downloads bloody_ninja



dude, it has 0 downloads from filefront users. but the actual amount of downloads is over 20 so far XD


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Wow, thats pretty cool!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 1, 2007)

yo sup yall


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Ah, I have to redo chapter 3 for fanfic.net


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 1, 2007)

are you revising all the chapterS?


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Yep, I am adding it all to my sig now.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 1, 2007)

i gave this kid an altoid today to snort and he was bangin it against the table snortin watever dust came off. and this kid who smokes pot was suprised that i knew that him and all his freinds smoke pot. although its VERY obvios


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

*Chapter 21 of Changes*

Yes, it is the same thing as Plot 2, so what? Hee we go.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru Nara sipped his sweet ginger tea slowly as he enjoyed it's warm, tingly sensation as it ran down his throat.

Next to the Nara, was his beautiful wife, Temari Nara. Shikamaru had been married to Temari for 55 years, and things were still going smooth. They were living in Konoha, in the richest part of it. Plus, they had a balanced relationship.

"Shikamaru, can you fetch me a cup of sugar? My tea is awfully dry." she asked her faithful husband. Shikamaru smiled warmly, his face wrinkled, but still good looking.

"I'll get it in a second." he said, kissing her on the cheek. Temari returned the innocent kiss, as the Nara walked towards the kitchen.... 


-------------------------------

"Shikamaru. Are you sure you want to go to dinner at the Konoha Pate? We can have a nice peaceful dinner here." Temari said, lying on the couch.

Shikamaru walked towards her, and lay on top of her. "I want to give you a treat tonight. It is the anniversary of our 1st year of dating." Shikamaru whined.

Temari blushed, and planted a quick kiss on his nose. The Nara kissed her on the neck. "Come on baby, you deserve it." Shikamaru mumbled as he hugged and kissed her some more.

Temari rolled her eyes, loosening her vest. "I know, but I don't want to make you spend more money." she said.

Shikamaru laughed. "My job pays me plently. I have enough to support someone like you, hilarious, eh?" he asked. Temari rolled her eyes.

Shikamaru kissed her chest, and moved down. Temari yelped a bit as he opened her vest and took her blouse. 

Shikamaru grabbed her foot. "Lets see. You work 10 hours a day, on these two feet, 7 days a week. Hmm, they must be hurting." he said, as he kissed each one of her toes.

Temari giggled a bit. "You and your obessions with feet." she laughed. Shikamaru licked her foot a bit. He put her foot in his mouth, and wrapped his tongue around her toes.

Temari laughed as he moved up towards her sexal organ. His tongue got to work there, and she laughed and cried in pleasure.

Temari grabbed Shikamaru's chest and yelled in ecstacy. "Yes Shikamaru! yes Oh god!" soon, she came, satisfied and fully happy.

The Nara sat next to her. "Ready to go?" Temari was still squirming from her immense orgasm, but she managed to laugh. "Not until I do this for you." 





   Me and my perverted mind.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

still going at it vance


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 1, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> still going at it vance



rofl im confused, is this part of the fanfic?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

i don't think so, i think it's for another fanfic :rofl


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 1, 2007)

ooh another fanfic about shika shika and temari huh?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 1, 2007)

wo, shika shika temari? is that like, shikamaru and a twin? an evil twin? a cousin? all also named shikamaru?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

two words. shut up


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Yo, this is PLOT 2. This is when they get MARRIED.


----------



## Raizen (May 1, 2007)

Really cool. You already posted it on the sequel, right ?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for pointing out the obvious vance, but apparently they need that :rofl


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Ha, yeah. *reps*


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

I hope someone posts in my forum before may 7(it's my b-day), if not, i'm deleting it


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Huh? wtf avenger?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 1, 2007)

muahahahahaha!  I'm back!


----------



## Raizen (May 1, 2007)

I joined your forum Avenger you can't delete it now .


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Is your avatar Kabuto with a cat?  :rofl


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 1, 2007)

i hate kabuto...


----------



## HK-47 (May 1, 2007)

Asylum said:


> muahahahahaha!  I'm back!



**Darth Vader Voice**What is thy bidding,my master?**Bows**


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

*Pulls out shotgun* Okay ya jive bitches. Who gonna mess with this cat?


----------



## Raizen (May 1, 2007)

.......... OKay why did you post that Ballistik ?


----------



## Raizen (May 1, 2007)

Not me, for sure. But if the cat was completely defenseless and really annoying then I would.


----------



## HK-47 (May 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> *Pulls out shotgun* Okay ya jive bitches. Who gonna mess with this cat?



**Rolls Up In Tank**Maybe I will!**Points Barrel**


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Shat up young blood. Your lil jive ass ain't got notin on my moves cuz you know you want some Vance. I ain't gonna give up so easily beytach. Cahpter 5 of Changes is on FF.net


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 1, 2007)

*pulls out nuke out of back of mini van*  put that tank and shotgun away or I'll have to use this!  *eye twitch*


----------



## salmonking2 (May 1, 2007)

cracaz! stop defameing me cause my spam is a little more pointless than yours.


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Stop it you nub. I ain't here to deal with jive mofo n00bs.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 1, 2007)

*pulls out two huge-ass nukes* Everyone calm down. Don't make me hafta use these.


----------



## HK-47 (May 1, 2007)

**Dissapears**(On Death Star)Fire When Ready.FIRE!**Earth Obliterated**


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

My pervertedness can not be beaten. Vance=Pervert, n00bs.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 1, 2007)

umm, and THIS isnt spam?


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Spam=Maps

  OMG! SPAM MAPS HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

*Joins vance with duel shotguns*
who wants to look like cheese first?


----------



## HK-47 (May 1, 2007)

**Holding Chain Gun**Ditto..


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

I think salmonking wants to... :rofl


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

Vance said:


> I think salmonking wants to... :rofl


KILL THE FISH THING! :rofl


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

MAPS=SPAM!


   Woot, 8 people gave this thread a 5/5!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 1, 2007)

*pulls out chainsword* Who wants a piece of me?


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

Wow, 5 members viewing it.


   FF.net Changes is up to Chapter 6 so far. Until I get 5 more reviews, I will not be posting the rest.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> *pulls out chainsword* Who wants a piece of me?


 
Eat buckshot!
*fires*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 1, 2007)

*catches bullet* Nice try. *revs up chainsword* See ya in hell. *slices Avenger in half*


----------



## Vance (May 1, 2007)

lol, just lol.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

*pulls out swords*
*kills noob with chainsword*
clones are a bitch ne?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 1, 2007)

*cuts Avenger in half*
Clones are a bitch, eh?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 1, 2007)

Never learn do ya?
*makes many clones*
*finds and kills hidan from NNF* (i've been wanting to do dat 
*kills noob will chainsword*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 1, 2007)

In case you havent noticed I can make clones too.
KARINZANJUTSU!!
*obliterates Avenger and clones*
You cant defeat me


----------



## DarkFire (May 1, 2007)

lol burns u both now ur both dead and ur not clones


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 2, 2007)

The hell I'm dead!
*slices itachifire in half*


----------



## DarkFire (May 2, 2007)

now fear my post and rep!!!!!!!!! *uses rep and post to slicke naruto in half*


----------



## Revan (May 2, 2007)

ehh....WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE!? *pulls Demon Pwn3r forward* PWN FORCE*shoots Demon Pwn3r* ahem...sorry 'bout that


----------



## Vance (May 2, 2007)

lol, itachifire and Avenger are even because Avenger has more rep, but itachifire has more posts. :amazed


----------



## Revan (May 2, 2007)

Vance,have you thought about a Holocaust Teamspeak 2 Channel,i can make one if Asylum agrees


----------



## Vance (May 2, 2007)

There is one....


----------



## Eureka (May 2, 2007)

A TS server? 0.o? That's interesting!


----------



## Revan (May 2, 2007)

can i have tha IP?


----------



## Vance (May 2, 2007)

wtf r u talkin about?


----------



## Dark Blade (May 2, 2007)

I updated my fanfic...it's a little longer...


----------



## Vance (May 2, 2007)

Hmm, funny how many people advertise in this fic, it's like a forum.

   I am making a site dedicated to fanfic soon, all types, parings, everything.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

be sure to pm the link when the time comes


----------



## Dark Blade (May 2, 2007)

I UPDATED MY FANFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

Assassinary Emissary said:


> I UPDATED MY FANFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is just a suggestion, but maybe you should make your own thread about your own fanfic... huh?


----------



## Sasori scorpion of puppet (May 2, 2007)

I think ShikaXTemari is one of the best couples in the show and manga and in imagination land also becuse that is where I live.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

Sasori scorpion of puppet said:


> I think ShikaXTemari is one of the best couples in the show and manga and in imagination land also becuse that is where I live.



sasori lives in imagination land. NO WAY!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 2, 2007)

Assassinary Emissary said:


> I UPDATED MY FANFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mmmmmkayyy


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

make ur own f*cken thread for ur own f*cken fanfic


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 2, 2007)

*waits for update*


----------



## HK-47 (May 2, 2007)

Booooorrrrred...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 2, 2007)

BALLINNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Dark Blade (May 2, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> BALLINNNNN!!!!!



WORD UP B?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Vance (May 2, 2007)

lol, stop freaking advertising your shit here.  It's called _Changes Shika Tema_ Not advertise your fics here and jerk off.

  Sorry, I'm in a bad mood


----------



## Dark Blade (May 2, 2007)

Vance said:


> lol, stop freaking advertising your shit here.  It's called _Changes Shika Tema_ Not advertise your fics here and jerk off.
> 
> Sorry, I'm in a bad mood



No it's my bad man...........


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 2, 2007)

*pops in* ello! ^^


----------



## salmonking2 (May 2, 2007)

can we still jack off though vance?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 2, 2007)

Vance said:


> There is one....


 
   Give me the link


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 2, 2007)

"Dynamic entry!"  *nails Vance in the head*

So what have I missed?


----------



## Vance (May 2, 2007)

You can't hit me, Asylum. I'm the king in this thread


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 2, 2007)

you may be king but I am the fallen god of this thread and of this team!


----------



## salmonking2 (May 2, 2007)

answer the question vance


----------



## HK-47 (May 2, 2007)

Asylum said:


> you may be king but I am the fallen god of this thread and of this team!



True.......


----------



## salmonking2 (May 2, 2007)

i sooo got an ear infection guys. im going to be up all night begging my parents to let me dope myself up on tylenal


----------



## DarkFire (May 2, 2007)

who the fuck cares? wow...u spam a lot


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

Hey Vance, you ever think about making a continuing series to this fanfic?


----------



## DarkFire (May 2, 2007)

lol he alrdy he will continue it here


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

oh really? so the 20 chapters arent finalized yet? because there will be more?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 2, 2007)

I have an announcement!


*Spoiler*: __ 



...I have to go to the bathroom!


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 2, 2007)

dont discuss dirty talk


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 2, 2007)

ur no fun


----------



## Revan (May 3, 2007)

...am i fun!? no...i am not fun,official announcment REVAN IS NOT FUN


----------



## Dark Blade (May 3, 2007)

itachifire said:


> who the fuck cares? wow...u spam a lot



Camelot
Camelot
Camelot
It's only a model
Sssshhhh


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Asylum is a fallen god? Cool, I'll just cut your neck and your dead, I am the Pervert King, no one can match me


----------



## Revan (May 3, 2007)

Ehh...Jiraiya can...and i can! MUWAHHAhA *chokes* DAMN!


----------



## Dark Blade (May 3, 2007)

Vance said:


> Asylum is a fallen god? Cool, I'll just cut your neck and your dead, I am the Pervert King, no one can match me



~ZAXXON~ IS THE PERVERT KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

~Zaxxon~? Little Mr. Virgin boy, no... :rofl


----------



## Revan (May 3, 2007)

....did i miss anything? well ya'll missed a new chapter of Shinobi Tales!


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

A+D+V+E+R+T+I+S+E+M+E+N+T+S


----------



## Revan (May 3, 2007)

uhh...Advertisements?
Quiz MasterORRECT!
Revan: yea...whatever dude,gimme the prize


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

You win a nice cup of stop friggin advertising


----------



## HK-47 (May 3, 2007)

I don't know why,well...I *do* know why but I'm not telling you,I feel depressed.....*Lets Head Fall On Keyboard*


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Meh, I just came back from Soccer Practice.


----------



## HK-47 (May 3, 2007)

Soccer is for wusses.Football is a REAL mans sport...


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Football=obese people


----------



## DarkFire (May 3, 2007)

basketball>football>soccer


----------



## Dogma (May 3, 2007)

Vance said:


> Football=obese people



And soccer is for the twigs who can't take a hit.

Lol I bust my ass for two and a half hours at practice every day, like hell I'm gonna be obese. (But I'm a WR, Linemen are kinda obese.)

Football is fun if your playing it. Especially with pads.

Baseball is boring when watching, but probably fun when playing. I didn't like it but I'll give the benefit of the doubt.

Soccer just sucks... sorry.


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Just lol Hakanami. I can't see how college kids on this forum balance this forum, school work, pussy, sports, and studying. They are my heros


----------



## Raizen (May 3, 2007)

I don't like football no offense, but I like every other sport.


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Sup Master M&M?

    Did you see the new skin?


----------



## Raizen (May 3, 2007)

Yeah it really matches with the banner. =^^=


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, the old one was too light, it hurt my eyes. I think we should have a section in which everry week, people vote on a new type of skin, and we install it.


----------



## Dogma (May 3, 2007)

Vance said:


> Just lol Hakanami. I can't see how college kids on this forum balance this forum, school work, pussy, sports, and studying. They are my heros



College? If you meant me, I'm not in college yet. I go next year, I'm only nearing the end of my junior year.

In fact, Even if I did start early, I'm only 16.

Though for the record, High School kids are entitled to all of thee above. Even Middle school if you play your cards right...

College is just where it's easy.


----------



## Raizen (May 3, 2007)

I like dark skins more then light, but some light skins are nice. I love most ;light blue skins like this one. Don't worry, the officials are ruling on whether they will reappoint him for another 10 years. I'm using it on my forum.


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

RPGs don't really scream light colors.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 3, 2007)

i hate soccor.Basketball beats all.

i also played football


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Basketball=good runners.

   I am more of a defender.


----------



## Raizen (May 3, 2007)

I'm more of a shooter at basketball. I'm okay of good at defending, but others are way better then me at defending.


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

I hate running sport.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 3, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> College? If you meant me, I'm not in college yet. I go next year, I'm only nearing the end of my junior year.
> 
> In fact, Even if I did start early, I'm only 16.
> 
> ...



CRAP! i cant fame you for that one cause i neg-rapped all the freeloaders who advratise on here. and a couple ass holes. so if u got defamed it was probley me   i dont care. people say i spam, but not half as much as the rest of u crackerz


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 3, 2007)

dude, shut the f*ck up


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Nicely said Avenger.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 3, 2007)

thanks vance :rofl


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Howz your clanz world forum going?


----------



## Dogma (May 3, 2007)

It's true, lol. You have gotten alot better at your spam output. But I still spam half as much as you do.

You didn't neg rep me though, and even if you did I don't blame you. If you really want to advertise your fic then do it it somewhere other then another persons fic.

What's there to fame me about that comment, i was telling the truth. IN 8th grade you truly got the chance to be the top dog. And that's back when I had a fro/dreads so you know I had to take care of business.

HS is a bit too hetic to get that same feeling, though it's fun to push underclassmen around everyonce in awhile. 

@the sports topic: Basketball is fun, but it's a bit too mild for me. All the fouls and people throwing themselves on the ground at the slightest bump really killed it for me. Seeing as I'm more a defensive then offensive player.

Football is just my one true... Nothing beats that feeling when you make the tackle at just the right moments. 

Or when your running down the sidelines with the friday night lights resting on your back. Raising your hands to guide the ball in safely before fighting your way to the touchdown line. All while hearing the wind blow through your helment from how fast your going.

Few words can truly explain it. But it's one of the only times where I lose this more gentlemanly kind of air about me and get to work.


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

If I was charged with murder, Hakanami, you're going to be my friggin lawyer dude. Your awesome!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 3, 2007)

What I miss?


----------



## Vance (May 3, 2007)

Well, chapter 22 comes up tomorrow.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## DarkFire (May 3, 2007)

lol if u need a lawyer...well i'm going to be a lawyer, already got accepted into one, but i'm not going till 4 years because of my undergrad, though i'm still in HS

edit: yea i agree avenger that salmon spam ways more than us


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

*cough* Soo...how's everyone doing?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 4, 2007)

Vance said:


> Howz your clanz world forum going?


 
I've been reduced to talking to myself. I'm leaving for my band trip to macinac island soon, so i'll talk to you guys sometime sunday probibly


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

See ya there dude.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

Hmmm...is the Horoko-Suto forums still active?


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

I dunno. Man, 9 people gave this thread a 5! Hurra.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

i give it a 10/5


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

You must really love his thread a lot then.


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

Wow two hours and still no one else here. Oh well.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

ehh...i'm here...


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

Finally someone came online.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

*nods* so...and now?


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

I guess wait for everyone else or I can just talk to you.


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

Hmm........
So Revan went Offline.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

yea,often i click away the NF then i come on a few minutes later hehe...


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

Oh no wonder.


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

lol, the RPG goes online at 12:00am


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

I won't be online then. I don't know if I can be online tomorrow either cause I have a wedding to attend to.


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Oh, cool. 10 people gave this thread a 5/5!


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

i'm 1 of em


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Revan.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

No problem...besides check out my story ''Rise Of A Warrior'' on your forum Vance

Edit: I think i misplaced the topic >.<


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

I gave it a 5/5 also. I like this thread.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

you not the only one


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

True there are 8 others


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

hehehe....yea


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Thanks all, even though the story itself, is the spam accumilated here. ,.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

true hrmmm....Vance,got a question,you know i have my own forums etc. and i delete spam as a job(literaly) so can i be a mod on ye forums to ban da evil spam?


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Do you have experiance? If so, which forums


----------



## txsfld (May 4, 2007)

vance u gonna update the naraharem


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

z10.invisionfree.com/Final_Albion
i used to be a mod on Advent Children Forums but got banned for no reason (SHANNARO!!!!) uuh...my friends forums


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

You seemed qualified. Which forums?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

*pops in* ello!


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

Wich forums eh? well,i am a mod on a Anime Forums(plain name -_-) and as i said Final Albion and as last Advent Children Forums


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *pops in* ello!



Heya...uhh...who are ya?


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

I think you're Catz are Cute. Even if you aren't hello.


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

its Catz?.......*looks with big eyes* sorry *scratches back head and looks around with kakashi style lazy eye*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

......i say ello and hello sumtimes....yes it's catz i had to ditch my old account


----------



## Revan (May 4, 2007)

for what?what for? rof tahw?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

i had isp


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

What is ISP ?


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

I am guessing a virus?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

internet server problems


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

That's why you can't use your account ?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

i told you already


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

Let's just hope it doesn't happen to the account you have now.


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

You shouldn't be able to use this account either then.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

i am on a different server now *i switched from msn to aol*


----------



## Raizen (May 4, 2007)

Oh okay, otherwise that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

......*looks up at what i said before*


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Okay, that makes sense. New chapter up today.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

YAY! ~dances around~


----------



## HK-47 (May 4, 2007)

So,nobody knew this for a while and I did?**Hand on Forehead**


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

i guess so


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

lol .


    I want to make the next chap romantic and not perverted.... It's hard. I am making a Yuri after this


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 4, 2007)

sup ya'll..!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 4, 2007)

Come on,daddy needs some new Lemons!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> sup ya'll..!!



sup ^^ hows it going?


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

lol, who wants lemon in the next chapter?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 4, 2007)

ummm...

what are lemons?


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Sexual feelings and sexual interaction....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 4, 2007)

_A crack on the floor suddenly appears.  Black flame start to spew out as the crack grows larger.  A shadowy figure craws himself out of the pit just before the crack closes..._

cough, cough, cough.  Damn, there's a lot of ash down there.  *wipes it all off* that explains why the narator said, "a shadowy figure".

So it appears that not even the pits of hell can keep me away from here.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 4, 2007)

eh. this fic isnt worth readin anymore. im outa here. see ya round dudes


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

*is afriad of asylum*


----------



## HK-47 (May 4, 2007)

Ay,Ay,Ayyy....


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Bye salmonking...

   Fina-fucking-ly.

   No more spamming brat.


----------



## Dogma (May 4, 2007)

Lo

I see salmon left (had a feeling he would sooner or later.) Not too suprised either, with the lemons, and spam this fic is losing a bit of it's quality (but that's from a more personal standpoint, and not an indifferent reviewers one.

If this fic didn't have roller coaster quality to begin with, you'd probably get alot more slack about it.... I don't really care though, not enough to stop reading it I suppose. I read this fic, for the same reason I do most other things.

Because I feel like it  

Though, if you want to make the next part more romantic, then do your homework on it. Homework is just serving as an expression for research of course.

If you update tonight I'll try to take a peek at it later on. Probably going to go to pretty early sleep if not just a nap though. I got a light concussion earlier today, so I'm not really at tip top.


----------



## HK-47 (May 4, 2007)

**Sings Uncle Fucka Song From South Park*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 4, 2007)

BlueX said:


> *is afriad of asylum*



why are you afraid of me?  I'm sorry if I scarred you... can you forgive me?


----------



## HK-47 (May 4, 2007)

Huh,she's not on now.And I'm not surprised,you threatened to kill her,then me,then Shishiza her husband...


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

I'll be writing it on Microsoft Word, it'll be good... Hopefully.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 4, 2007)

OMFG!  Vance!  ur avy!  I used to watch that show!  *reps*


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Like my new avy? The killer elmo? Bananas and Pajamas was short lived...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 4, 2007)

*crawls up in little ball and cries* _sniff_...I used to love that show...


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Elmo killed bananas and pajamas.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 4, 2007)

*pulls out usual nuke* @#$! you elmo!  _BOOOM!_


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Elmo cannot die.;..


----------



## HK-47 (May 4, 2007)

Fuck Elmo......


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 4, 2007)

oh do I have a story...

You know those new "tickle me Elmo"?

I snuck into Leo's (when he was livin) house, with his parent's permission ofcourse, and I placed a Elmo doll right beside his bed when he was sleeping.

I slouched down, so he couldn't see me, and pushed the button.  The Elmo went "hahahahahaha, that tickles!"

Leo jumped out of his bed and threw that Elmo right onto the wall.  The Elmo broke but it was worth it.  His face was like


----------



## Dogma (May 4, 2007)

Lol, I think you should get one of the Count. Put him up in a pimp suit.

Just off topic for a moment, Asylum. I apologize if I went alittle overboard in "We come together as one, We fall as one." I'm not the type of person who likes losing his opinion.

And my head still really hurts


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Who the hell is Bonnie the Shinobi, anyways?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 4, 2007)

sorry, no can do!  our only rule: you must find and locate the members on your own.


----------



## Dogma (May 4, 2007)

Jeez Vance, I was only kidding around.

Just how many of those avatars do you have?


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Asylum said:


> sorry, no can do!  our only rule: you must find and locate the members on your own.



   Waste of time


----------



## Dogma (May 4, 2007)

Vance... If I could rep you for what you said in my defence. I would. But I haven't been able to rep you for a really long time... Sorry.

One thing though, it's not a battle to throw stones at one another. We could exchange insults all day and nothing will ever be solved. The key is keeping profanity and opinion seperate. 

It takes awhile to learn though, the only reason I can do it now, is because I got stuck on the debate team last year. "I don't really give a shit" doesn't cut it as a response. Nor does, "Your an idiot, get out of here." lol. 

Still, very cool man. Very cool.


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

Ehh, I get outta hand sometimes. I can't handle when people act like pricks because they are of a "higher-class" She only has what, a hundred posts more than you? Wow. If she thinks posts make experiance, she should be kissing my dick because I have over 3000 and going on 4000


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 4, 2007)

*is being random* la la la la la la la la elmos world la la la la la la la la elmos world!  i like big bird the best O.o just kidding


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

randomness. I cannot update today, tomorrow. :angst


----------



## HK-47 (May 4, 2007)

*Slices Elmo In Half*Annoying Bitch...


----------



## Vance (May 4, 2007)

*the Count cuts your balls off because you ain't funny*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 5, 2007)

Evil person. JK


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

yo naur_uzu91, your sigs a little big.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

...need....coffee..."zzzzzzz"


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

lol, *yawn*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

im bacnk anda I a'm gabaeta than evba!  Maybe higtper but gewad


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

I understood nothing you just said.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

As I just looked back...I can't remember so I can't read my own type...stuff.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

lol, what colors do you want the forum do be?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

I just told you so...eh.

*slaps own face* I gotta stay up!  Remember what happened to me last week?  I fell asleep on my comp desk.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

lol, easy Asylum. I'll do the forum tonight. You rest.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

I'm fine.  Besides, I'm stuck watching my bro while my dad goes and picks up my sis.

So, ur stuck with me to spam all over the internet.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Me and u forever bro. It's gonna be an all nighter. We'll hve this forum don eby daybreak.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

Hey V-man (haven't called you that in a while), how would you like to be my e-bro?


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

That'd be an honor... bro.  

   I'll add you to my sig.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

Here, here ((me too))


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Awesome... Now, time to work on the forum. Ity's gonna get messy, but I;ll do it,.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

I'll ask Arrxy if he can help.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Hmmm, lets see, I'll release it once I get the RP done.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

_Falala Lucia!
Did you get urs today?
I got myn yesterday!
That's why I walk this way!_
((repeat 2x))


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Yo, I'm goin to bed. Feel free to continue. I might get back on later at like 5 if I am not too tired. Later bro..

  OH YEAH, i think we should advertise Horoko-Suto in the Ad Board, and on other forums...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

Maybe when all of this is finished.


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

wich will be? uuh..someday?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

*is awake now* GOODMORNING EVERYBODY! ^^


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

Good Morning ^^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

so what's up


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

Not much just private messaging really.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

i am just being bored......*sigh* mostly i am waiting for everybody to get on....


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

lol, mornin guys.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

gmorning ^^


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

LOL Vance you're in 18+ but then so am I.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Haw haw haw. I saw Temari being raped by Tayuya, classic :rofl


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

i really don't go there cuz i saw alot of sick things *shivers* that is just wrong, it is just way too wrong............i did join 18+ on my old account, i was just wondering...*shivers again*


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

Wait, you're a girl right. Girl + Hentai = WRONG
I don't really undertsand that.
oh thats undersandable. I don't blame you for being curious.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Sick and amusing.


  NarutoClanChronicles is up! Master MM, lets give em the link

  I'll create a thread called "Naruto Clan Chronicles: You clan, your Village, your nindo" in the Ad Board. I will talk about it, then you'll talk about it.

   I'm also getting some more staff members and Jounin and Village leaders.


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

I was waiting for that to happen


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

BRB I'm gonna go heat up my lunch and eat it upstairs (even though I'm not supposed to)


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Alright, I'll create the thread now.


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

Okay I'll be waiting.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

*is bored* zzz.....zzz....z.zzz..z.z..z.z.z..........


----------



## Dogma (May 5, 2007)

_Announcement!_
To all Horoko-suto members.

A new Holocaust idea (and I don't mean RP...) has been posted (though it's longwinded.) Please take the time to read over the post in the link and supply some kind of input. If it works then we can have yet another interesting aspect of the Holocaust.

SharinganDevils lineart.


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

Evenin Everyone...damn that i'm just awake >.< *practices Jumpstyle(YAY!)*


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Hmm, where do I fall in that category?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

um......when is there going to be a new update vance


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

if been wondering that too,he said today ^-^


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Tonight bitches.


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

wich is for me tommorow >.< 6 hours time difference


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Oh shit. Nice dude.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

um.........ok


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

lol @ BlueX


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

it isnt nice,cause when im on school (9:30 till 3:30 PM) most of the shit happens here!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

......*is not saying anything*


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

guys,guys check out my new sig!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

COOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2007)

Nice sig ! ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

That Son Of A Bitch fliped me off!*Goes to kill Sig*


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

think im gonna change it with a nice Shinobi Tales Concept(just text)

*Mallos walks out of sig and punches Cronos in the face then stabs legs* Take This Biatch,never mess with us gnome's!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

Cronos@ o.O it is just a sig.....


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

*Mallos walks out and slaps BlueX* Dattebayo,i'm a gnome! stop disrespecting me!


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Fuck Databayo and Believe It. I hate me both.


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

...im afk for 10-5 min alright,act nice and you may get a treat or some ice cream kids


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

revan@ sorry..........


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

sTOP SPAMMINGF CHANGES.

  Hakanami, how come I get 1 hit every two seconds? It's annoying having to chart every hit I get.


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

Vance said:


> sTOP SPAMMINGF CHANGES.
> 
> Hakanami, how come I get 1 hit every two seconds? It's annoying having to chart every hit I get.




Yes Lord Vance


----------



## Dogma (May 5, 2007)

Because everytime you visit your story, you get a hit yourself.

Hits are pretty annoying to chart to begin with, especially the way your doing it. You should chart them by a certain number, like 50, or 100.

The idiots guide has somewhere between 6,100 to 6,200+ hits at the moment. But I decided it'd be easier to chart them by each 500 hits. So I don't have to keep making changes to my sig. 

I'm lazy like that


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

lol, I have only 1 reviewer, 4 alerts, and I think 3 favorites.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Yo, forget Changes 2, Changes itself is over, it's done with guys. I am tired of thinking up scenes for a new part. Sorry./


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

WHAT....THE....*FUCK?!?*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

it's okay.  I'll tell you sumthin:  I never read the first chap of changes 1


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

vance@ well this sucks......


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Changes was killed by spam bitches.


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

And Spam Bastards!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

*isn't going to say anything right now*


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Fanfic closed


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

Son Of A Bitch Vance!


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

*Jumps off building*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

OMG NO DON'T BRO! OMG MY BRO IS GONNA DIE!


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

*SPLAT!!!*I'm ok,i'm ok...dont worry it was just Mallos in a disguise...damn gnomes!!!! *Chases Mallos*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

Splat as in you a big red bloody puddle or you are the undead?


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

Let's say i have big black crow wing as arms in times like those,Mallos doesn't


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

I'm making a Sasuke Harem now...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

Revan@ YAY! A BIRDIE BRO *hops on his back* PLEASIE AIR RIDE WOOOO!


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

*fly's around earth with incredible speed* Messa Flyin High! *gets fly in eye* MAYDAY MAYDAY MESSA CRASHIN MON!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

WEEE! I MEAN AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

*crashes on another forum* Advent Children Forums? damn i used to be popular here,hold on Blue im gonna check my PM's >.< (Got banned from the forums for no reason)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

awww....that sucks *i have never been banned*


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

Anyways,i'm gonna go sleep,i need to think about rebuilding my empir eeh i mean Respect And PM Greatness *stares at an empty PM inbox* it used to be full here


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

I made a new story


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

*pops in again* i am back ^^


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

ello govna


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

lol kellogs reminds me of ello like a british saying ello govna ^^ i love the commercial


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 5, 2007)

I'm back bitches


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

ello govna ^^


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 5, 2007)

say dat again and your rep will dissapear


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

sorry about that *gulps* umm....so what's up?


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

About fucking time Avenger!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)




----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

O.o uhhhhhh.................


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

lol random pics muich?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

the random pics are very creepy......*shivers*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

MAJOR PWNAGE!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

Cronos@ lolz i am probably gonna put dat in my sig ^^


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 6, 2007)

Geez, I've been gone a day and already you guys posted atleast 3 pages of spam. And Vance those pics are very creepy


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Haw, haw, haw bitches.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7wCdjk8PyM[/YOUTUBE]

best song eva!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Meh, I think the Holocaust's theme song should be Likin Park- In The End, or at least Limp Bizkit- Keep Rollin.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 6, 2007)

What song is it?


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Song ain't too good


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

That was _Demyx and his Sitar_.  I'm just saying that that's the best song eva.


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

And I'm saying it ain't that good.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

...fun-spoiler


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Lol.... Just Lol.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Cronos said:


> MAJOR PWNAGE!



Star Wars PWNS!  Go Clone Commando!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Lol, love you post/pre skip Revan.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

That's his REAL form,the one as Avatar is just a Transformation to make him look more human


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

It's cool, real cool in fact.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

i just did some things and i came out like this,damn it pwns but i think i will be using Normal Revan more,Vance you are Speaker in the Dark Brotherhood right? (Oblivion >.<) I'm the Listener 

Edit: 200th Post!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Nah, I ain't even close. I'm the Slayer. No, a Slayer.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Hehehe...well i pwns being a Listener,im not trying to spoil but when you Listener more people will join the Dark Brotherhood


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Yo, my friend is the Listener already.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

It pwns,btw i found this awesome kick ass Oblivion Multiplayer mod,only it wont let me download...


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Like my new character?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

yea,i like it


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

I'm going to make one where he is enraged.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

when my avatar Revan is enraged or badly wounded he transforms with a large explosion giving him the upper hand,the explosion also creates mist/thick fog wich Revan can see right through ^-^


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

This stuff is cool.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

indeed it is...damn i miss Changes already..


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

You'll get over it, my Sasukeharem will fill that void in your heart.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

yea....Shinobi Tales ain't a succes >.< damn no feedback since i posted Chapter 4


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

A writer's life is hard...


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

yea it is...damn will ye do me a favor and post a comment on Shinobi Tales?


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Why not? I'll be harsh, though.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

*Calls Mallos* Survey area GNOME!
Mallos: *Mumble* You owe me a favor now Rev...


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

wtf is going on there?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Ehh...nothin,nothin Mallos is just getting me some snacks,anyone else want some!?
Soldier: BRING ME A DONUT!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Who are these people you are talking about?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

My friends *Points at a huge army* and ehh...thats my servant over there *points at Mallos handing out snacks and donuts*


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

oOOOOOOOOOOOOOKAY


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Yea...im a weird one ain't i?


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Ur sure are dude.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Anyways,im gonna play Command And Conquer Tiberium Wars (Scrin rulezzz!)
and some Budokai Tenkaichi 2,ciao!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Damn Revan, we're a real late team dude.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

alright im back,and if its morning 6:00 AM here its 12:00 AM for you >.<


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 6, 2007)

you play WoW revan?


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

yea,i play WoW on Moonglade RP Europe 2 lv 20's 1 NE warrior and 1 BE Hunter


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*wakes up* gmorning everybody


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

Morning,its evening here in Holland


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

it is noon over here


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

hmm...and in wich country ye live?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

i am not supposed to tell that over the net sorry


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 6, 2007)

will there ever be an update?..........................


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

this fic is over, he called quits.


----------



## Raizen (May 6, 2007)

How do you know that ?
EDIT: Oh


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

if you look back several pages, he told us.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

cuz vance posted it......


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

damn its a sad thing...i miss Changes already


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

I neva read chap one in the first place.


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

....that aint a good thing


----------



## Eureka (May 6, 2007)

Wow, this thread is really made of spam.... : /


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

yeah pretty much V_V


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

So?Spam is fun!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

*whistles* Nobody saw me looking at Temari in the bathroom, right?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

pervert ..................


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

nothing wrong with being a pervert unless u like child porn or rape sum1


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

............ Thats wrong .............


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

.......*no comment*


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Luv ur avy Blue.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

thank you ^^ yours is cool too


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

I am going to change it soon, any suggestions?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

ummmm......so far i have none sorry but i do have some premade ones do you wanna see?


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

I'd like to see.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

ok i only have 2 so here you go ^^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

i am going to make some more later on.......


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Cool. I might make some more versions of Vance the Sniper.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

lol from tektek? and vance y don't u get a ava with ur name on it? like mine?


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

BlueX said:


> pervert ..................



We are all perverts deep inside,it just depends on how you show it,people deny it because of embarrassment,but deep down,we're all perverts....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

yeah from tektek.....that is all i can basically do


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

its ok, but for sum reason right now it dsn seem to work for me rite now


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

same here.......


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

dam it i wanted to change my servant pic, he looks too much like a fabio


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*starts laughing very hard* ............


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

How can you get an avy with your name on it?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

you request it? *shrugs*


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

That takes a while. I have a sig like that already.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

oh ok...........


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

lol.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

^^ ..................now i am bored


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Your a posting freak...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

so......i post cuz i have nothing else better to do.....


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

You make almost 2x as many post as I.  Oh well, I'm nearly a Kage.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

kool ^^ ............*my sis screaming in the background* damn......


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

LOL!It never ends with siblings...


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

tektek.org is offline.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

cronos@ she is yellin at me for looking at her.......V_V
vance@ damn i wanted to make some more avatars......


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Fuckin' A!You gotta chill out with the posts...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

me?  it not my fault


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Well,actually it is!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol, so ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

ALMOST 600 POSTS!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

YAY! let's throw a party when you get 600.......


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

I'm almost a Legendary Ninja, 4000 posts.


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Alrighty then we'll have to wait longer for you.But For now.*Puts up decorations*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

kool ^^ .............cronos 6 more posts for you to go ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

WooHoo!!...
5....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol soooooooooooooooooooooooo close *grabs cake* ^^


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

PHAIL. I am close to 4G, or 4K, or 4 Thousand, or 4000


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

yep you sure are ^^ i am close to 300


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

LOLZ!*Gets Bottles of Soda*
3!!!...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

*gets party balloons* YAY!


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

0!!!!600th Post Right Here in this thread!SPECIAL JOUNIN!*Chugs Soda*


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

tektek.org is back online.


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

DOUBLE WHAMMY!600th Post and TEKTEK BACK!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

YYYYYYAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Fuck yeah bitches.


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

*Dances*Woo Woo!


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Ahhh, you still fail.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol *is very happy at the moment*


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

There are two forms of Vance, Regular Vance, Hyper Vance.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol which one are you right now? ^^


----------



## Vance (May 6, 2007)

Regular Vance. Hyper Vance comes whenever I am about to lose a battle.


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Oh....Fuck.....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

oh.........lol?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 6, 2007)

You guys is spamming freaks.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 7, 2007)

IT"S THE NOOB AGAIN!!!
*kills the noob*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Avenger's back!


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 7, 2007)

I've been back. Today is my B-day WOOT!!


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Avenger *reps*

  My birthday passed, I am 12 now.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 7, 2007)

I'm turning 15 today t


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Your in puberty already? :rofl


----------



## Revan (May 7, 2007)

ehh....me? yea..i am,damnit!


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

lmao toooooooo funny


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> Happy Birthday Avenger *reps*
> 
> My birthday passed, I am 12 now.



you told me you were 13....


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

I lied, I am truly twelve, but I act like a 13 year old.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

YAY! I AM OLDER THAN VANCE WOOOOOO!


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

So what? I have more posts.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 7, 2007)

he beat you there...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

........*no comment*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 7, 2007)

...........owned


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

......*is pissed and leaves the topic*


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Ballistik pwned BlueX


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

guyz more post dsn mean anything, neither rep only if u've been here more, i dun have as much post cause of school and my part-time job... and i'm older than all of u lol


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

.....And that means what?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 7, 2007)

I belive i beat all of ya in age


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

how old r u avenger?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 7, 2007)

15................


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

....dang you beat me avenger....


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

lol i'm 18


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 7, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> IT"S THE NOOB AGAIN!!!
> *kills the noob*



Why do you say I'm a noob?

p.s. itatchifire got ya, avenger
p.p.s. I'm 15


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

well avenger is like that so dun really take it too seriously


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

Where the hell is every1 in the mornin?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 8, 2007)

lol hi all, i came back from my vacation away from the forums. Anyways, this week i will make sure to upload the new episode of shippuden zippy quick XD


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

That sounds cool dude.


----------



## txsfld (May 8, 2007)

Vance ru gonna update the naras growth or what im so bored


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

its over/......


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

..........isn't a mod going to trash this thread soon since your not updating anymore?


----------



## Vance (May 8, 2007)

lol, no, the fic is over.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

i know the fic is over.....why isn't a mod trashing this thing?


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

That stuff happens, it doesn't mean it should be trashed.


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 9, 2007)

hard time to find all chapter in page 134 can you update all story in one post or upload to fan fiction ,, i can easily to read in one place   please ...


----------



## Revan (May 9, 2007)

dude,check his sig


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Yo, check my fanfic.net account, once it's finished.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 9, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> hard time to find all chapter in page 134 can you update all story in one post or upload to fan fiction ,, i can easily to read in one place   please ...



or easier go to my upload hosted  

linkinparktv

GOGOGOGp


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Again, thanx for doin that dude.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 9, 2007)

lol np. its fun XD


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

How do you do it, anyways?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 9, 2007)

just make an account and click upload file


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Cool, I might.

  I just hit 4000 posts today,


----------



## salmonking2 (May 9, 2007)

hey scince everyone here hates me for some reason,  could ya all just neg rep me? im tryin to lower it. thanks everyone!  P.S. if it help lower my rep, i think the holocaust group is gay


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 9, 2007)

lolz  i dont hate u. in fact ill positive rep u. hmm , im going against ur wishes, but i dont hate u


----------



## salmonking2 (May 9, 2007)

dam it dude, now i need 3 more neg reps before im in the red. >;(


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 9, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> or easier go to my upload hosted
> 
> linkinparktv
> 
> GOGOGOGp



thank you for upload 



Vance said:


> Again, thanx for doin that dude.


 i can't wait for your next story 

 i am in the chapter 2  i love shika have hard time with Temari  

both of you will get my rep


----------



## salmonking2 (May 9, 2007)

YES! negative reputation!


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 10, 2007)

Vance, are there any other full finished fanfics you would like to upload?


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

wow salmon outrite dissing ppl will just get u pos rep


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

I hate salmon so much, I'll pos rep him.

    I will add more chaps to FF.net. As of now, I have no more finished fics to be uploaded, however, I am working on a new fic, but I'd like bloody ninja's opinion on what it should be.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 10, 2007)

Vance said:


> I hate salmon so much, I'll pos rep him.
> 
> I will add more chaps to FF.net. As of now, I have no more finished fics to be uploaded, however, I am working on a new fic, but I'd like bloody ninja's opinion on what it should be.



lol im bad with these things. However, when you do finish your fanfics, i guess i can help you setup your own account to upload you own stuffz. 

upload virtually anything


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

lol, I love fanfiction.


----------



## Revan (May 10, 2007)

Vance said:


> lol, I love fanfiction.



so i'm not the only one...


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

Venu is a slut.


----------



## Revan (May 10, 2007)

stfu nuub, i pwn you in Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2,Battlefield 2,Tiberium Wars,Guild Wars and in so much games i cant count them where i pwn you in...
wtf...i'm becoming hostile?


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

I'll rape you in Gears of War, Halo, DBZ Budokai 1,2,3, and basically every 3rd person shooter.


----------



## Revan (May 10, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'll rape you in Gears of War, Halo, DBZ Budokai 1,2,3, and basically every 3rd person shooter.



Budokai 1,2 and 3 are classic's i played through em all,best items,pwning char's.

Halo,another classic,if its comp,i pwn.

Gears Of War,never played it,you will pwn3 me in it


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

i have never heard of those games..........


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 10, 2007)

BlueX said:


> i have never heard of those games..........



Lol those are all of the ps2 games, and xbox games. DBZ and halo man.... get in teh game


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 10, 2007)

Hey vance, kingofkings has a question about making a character on NCC. I'm not sure what to tell him......


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

Ahh, I'll make the application.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 10, 2007)

anybody wanna defame me?


----------



## Raizen (May 10, 2007)

Woah....How did you get that low ?


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

ballistik fails, go to the Blender, and flame people there, you'll get plenty of negs there.


----------



## Dogma (May 10, 2007)

Salmon, I don't really have anything against you, so I'm not going to pos rep you. However, I don't waste +reps or -reps. If you want me to neg rep you for speaking your mind, then you'd make me a hypocrite, and I practice what I preach.

Vance, how are we doing on members? I notcied Arrixam might have picked one up back in the battledome, and with Kingofkings that could be another. There's one in the Elementalist thread (Though they were left unanswered.) So I'll look into it.

For the record, I would beat you all in Dead or Alive. Helana, Elitot or Hayate = Loss for you. 

Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 10, 2007)

> *Master M&M*Woah....How did you get that low ?



oh, well mostly the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who started reading this after i had been a fan for a while started calling me the main spammer, while they spewwed shit all afternoon, while i posted like, twice a day. but now i want neg rep to get it really high, it'll be cool


----------



## Vance (May 10, 2007)

P*E*N*I*S=PENIS


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

*barf*..........


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 10, 2007)

I'll pwn all of ya in Naruto: Ultimate Ninja!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

once again i say i have never heard of that game ps: i don't have a xbox ps2 or anything like that....i have a gamecube, N64, DS, Gameboy advance, gameboy sp, gameboy the seond version


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> I'll pwn all of ya in Naruto: Ultimate Ninja!



no way...i'm the ultimate naruto ninja guy in my school, even had a tourney of it, owned it, i plyed through all s-rank missions and bought everything from the capsule machines


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 11, 2007)

I didn't mean compleating the actual game. I ment the fighting


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

LOL, Blue doesn't know what a penis is


----------



## Revan (May 11, 2007)

Blue,i read your sig (dont worry im reading everyone's sig over time) and i wondered,did you break up with your e-husband?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

wooo, revans puttin the moves on blue-X !!1 ooo, its gettin hot in here!


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Wo0w, salmonking is back..;.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

eh. i need to get some spam outa my system  plus now i want neg-rep


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

lol, 1234567


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Why do people even want neg-rep ? It really doesn't make you look like a bad person if that's what your aiming for.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Nice name change.


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

I'm guessing that you think it's strange or it's sarcasm. I don't take it personally at all.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

You ain't no super pervert, I'm the biggest perv on the forums.


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

How do you want to prove that ?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

.....

   Kankuro smirked as Temari squeezed his chest. Her blouse was partially ripped, and his pants were already being taken off by her delicate fingers.

    Temari kissed him softly on the face, her tongue sliding across his lips and nose. His paint was disappearing as she pressed her lips against his forehead.

     She ripped her own panties off as she pushed her hips onto his. "Ahh." she groaned in pleasure.

---------

  Must I continue?


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

It's better than what I could do, but I'd like it if you continued.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

You... actually liked that?


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Sort of but SakuXKiba was better.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

lol, ya know that kank and tema are siblings, right


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Hahaha,sick bastard!


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Yes I know that. That's why it wasn't so good. If it was someone else it would've been better.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

oooooooooookay, I can better, just wanted to let you know who is the king!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

no zaxxon is the king of all perverts you can find him in the marry a member fc.....he is always talkimg about girls and beer....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

True he is a huge perv. He's only 17 though.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I'm uh, 12 TWELVE PEOPLE, HE'S 17


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

I'm only 14. I checked your profile once and it said you were 13.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I lied. I am truly 12.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

that is too funny....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Strangly surprising. I was turned into a perv fro this guy Linkku
How old are you BlueX ?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

ummmm, lo..


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

The guy is really pervy.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

...my profile says 18 lol ^^


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

I know you're not 18. You're probably like 13 or something I think.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

BlueX said:


> no zaxxon is the king of all perverts you can find him in the marry a member fc.....he is always talkimg about girls and beer....



ya know, *I* like beer and girls too! i should meet this zaxxcon person, oh yeah, and i've really been in the mood for kibaXino lemons.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I'm the perviest of them all.


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

I bet salmonking2 isn't even 18. And Vance why don't you challenge Zaxxon ?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

You guys need to check out my only non-spam thread!!

here you go!



ad no, im not 18, im 14


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Cuz he's my friend, and I don't fight friends often.


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Vance is *THE SINGLE MOST PERVERTED MEMBER ON NF!*
Nuf' said....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

I wouldn't challenge him cuz he'd obviously win. ^^


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

yes blue-x. theres honor amung pervs. and i would know  any way..... i been takin funny pictures off peoples sigs. its funn to steal.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Thank you Cronos.


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

So salmonking you're my age.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 11, 2007)

Hey vance, i might go inactive on your forums for a while because Hidan has finally pissed me off.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

salmonking is 4


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

13? i wish i was 13 again *sighs*


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

What are you like 14 ?


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Or maybe your just saying that so you wont be kicked of the adult forum!


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

That was funny,


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

Energie said:


> So salmonking you're my age.



yes but your canadian, which means that your part french, so i get to spit on you. im sorry, but its protocall.  lol jk, CHECK OUT MY THING IN MY SIG!!!


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

If the mods find out we posted this we'd all be kicked off. But they don't check the fanfic section that much. I hate French. It's so stupid. But it's good if you take it, it's like extra credit.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Bush IS cool.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

dude i've never seen a fucken mod in here. thats why we all cuss so much. *HEY MODS! FUCK OFF!*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

.....*no comment other wise i will get neg repped*


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

What ? Are you smokin pot or something Vance. Bush is a maniac.


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 11, 2007)

Bush is gay. Bushes are cool because you pee on them when camping :rofl


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

NO HE ISNT! HES LIKE THE DRUNK UNCLE U WISH U HAD! you know, the one that lets u play with fireworks, and drive cars, and drink booze.....not that i know any uncles like that.....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

LOL Avenger.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I hope Hidan gets beat up and molested at home.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

avenger@ lmao
YOU KNOW WHAT I THINK OF BUSH? i think we need a new president that won't cut off the funding for the war, and lower gas prices....


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Gas prices aren't that cheap in Canada either. Vance, I thought you sota liked Hidan.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

i agree with u blue-x, but your probley being sarcastic.....


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Now I hate him badly.


----------



## Raizen (May 11, 2007)

Well I'm going offline. Have a party to go to.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

hey u guys know that perv dude who had the funny picture of hitler in his sig and got banned? does he got a new account? he was funny.....


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Kyon? No, Kyon's cool...


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

it was like, kyon husselhoff or something right?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

salmonking@ no i am not being sarcastic  i honestly mean it


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

wow your kinda kool...... anyway, spending all my time in the bath house has made me hornyer than before (like, duh, right?) so i think i should right a lemon story. when i get around i pm to someone for editing, any takers?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

bathhouseisfun.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

Salmonking@ i am cool? awesome *reps*
vance@ *hangs head* and why do i come here?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

bathhouse*VERY*funhehehe......


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I'll be there tonight, how bout u salmon?

  Do you know pu$$y tastes like fish, and salmon is a fish.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

V_V *cough pervs cough*


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

uh, we know we're pervs, aaanny way, vance, i've heard that before, but it was from a dude who acted like he had first hand experience (but really only his hand had experience if u know wat i mean ) so i didnt beleive him. but if its on the internet i MUST be true right?lol


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Me>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..You in perviness.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 11, 2007)

...........*leaves thread*


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

yaay lol jk, hey theres a thing called "beach bodies" on VH1, I stopped and watched it for a little while


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Who repped me asking them to neg em>?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

gee, who WANTS neg rep?


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Weirdos want negs.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

i want really high neg rep instead of good rep.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

It's funny to have it sometimes...


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

its funny to see dudes with high neg rep, hey, my parents went to bed, time to break some rules they never put in place.....


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Go salmon, go salmon


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

lol, i think when its only 2 people talking it counts as the worst kind of spam


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I know, it sucks.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

here, i pm'ed u


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

Scary joke dude.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

oh yeah, i got some weird looks at school, ahahaha, no really i gotta bag a dead babies in my garage. i keep them right behind the water heater, lol jk, i got a very twisted sense of humor. i think that kurenai is like, the hottest chick in naruto.


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

I see that, in yout first stroy, you wrote about impregnating her.


 EDIT: No, that was Ballistik


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

ahahahaha thats not funny at all


----------



## HK-47 (May 11, 2007)

Or is it?lol!


----------



## Vance (May 11, 2007)

It isn;t, lol.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 11, 2007)

i ate my whole box of cheese itz .... and my leftover m&m blizzard from dairy queen.....im so sad


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> Now I hate him badly.


 
that was a fucking understatement. btw, hidan joined NCC and  is really starting to piss me off on NNF. I hate that lil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

I have absolutly nothing to eat...all i had for dinner was cold tacos...


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

i hope hidan dies.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

holy shit i just read this super mega orgy story, it was all the chiks and naruto, i also read another on by the same dude, they both end with jiraiya getting an idea for icha icha novels from watching naruto bang chicks. kinda funny really, im goin to bed later crackerz


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

was it mating season by serac?


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 12, 2007)

Spread the REP ^^


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I can't feel my legs...


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 12, 2007)

I cant close my eyes yet im so tired


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I'll rep ya later bloody_ninja, I have none left.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

*yawn*...oh!  You guys would never beleive what I found!...but if you wanta know, you must be a horoko-suto member.  Go to our meeting room to find out!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Phail @arrixam


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

*yawn* only in America...


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 12, 2007)

It's just basic instinct that everyone's an idiot.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

If your going to be a douche, get out and come back later.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

*pops in and yawns* Hi everybody, wait asylum got back online?


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Hello BlueX ^^


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Ahh, no one is fighting me in the Holocaust Battledome, I wanna refight Kaitar.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

Energie@ hey ^^
Vance@ yeah there is not much fighting going on......this sucks


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> was it mating season by serac?



no, but i need to see if theres any updates to it, and its mateing *frenzy*


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Salmon I can't -rep you, I'm all out.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

that kool. but people keep + repping me  hey i need to ask u dudes a question. should i go to six flags on the last day of school with a bunch of chicks or sit at school for 7 hours watching lame movies?


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Go with the chicks. And if you do go with them, can you show me pics of them ?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

go to six flags ^^


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

i dunno, i dont really wanna go, they're all fucking insane.


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

The chicks are insane ?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> that was a fucking understatement. btw, hidan joined NCC and  is really starting to piss me off on NNF. I hate that lil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



wait, hidan joined this forum?and energie, yes they are. very insane. but as long as my parents arnt there i might go insane to.... hey that sounds like fun!


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

I never knew him but I saw him on this forums like three weeks ago.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

i am so confused now.....


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

salmonking2 said:


> that kool. but people keep + repping me  hey i need to ask u dudes a question. should i go to six flags on the last day of school with a bunch of chicks or sit at school for 7 hours watching lame movies?



What kinda stupid ass question is that?!?
Go to FUCKING Six Flags!I missed my chance and I still regret it.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (May 12, 2007)

I thought this thread was dead.


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

For those people who hate Hidan he is banned from NCC for 1 day and cannot post for two days.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

it is, but we are still posting here 
energie@ i barely know him


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Who ? Hidan ? In the BathHouse Kaminari posted Ichigo raping Tsunade. LOL.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

i didn't need to know that......V_V


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

*Punches Energie In The Face*
Keep perverted stuff like that to yourself....


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Knightblood (May 12, 2007)

Energie said:


> Who ? Hidan ? In the BathHouse Kaminari posted Ichigo raping Tsunade. LOL.


Don't say stuff like that. That's Ero-san's job.


----------



## Knightblood (May 12, 2007)

Guys, lately I been getting a lot of negs from people I now and like here in the forums.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

......cronos you should've punched vance too, while you were gone he was very perverted......


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

BlueX said:


> ......cronos you should've punched vance too, while you were gone he was very perverted......



Was it pervier than what I said ?


----------



## Knightblood (May 12, 2007)

Zaxxon is the most preverted preson in the forums. that is why i nicknamed him Ero-san.


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Of course he is.


----------



## Knightblood (May 12, 2007)

I think that's his job here.


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Are you really 20 ?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

what goes on in the BH?


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

I'll PM you what happens in there. It would be wrong to discuss it here.


----------



## Knightblood (May 12, 2007)

you guys dont neg me under Venus's name


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

how do i get in BH?


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

who the fuck is nightblood? quit acting like you own the place. anyway, asylum i think it was, i got a season pass to feista texas and i live in san antonio so i can go whenever i want


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

I pmed you the details Ballistik.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

the bath house is very "informative"


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I understand that.


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

Konoha Bath House  
Older members can drop by here to conduct 'research' without having to worry about prying eyes.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

lol, yeah, the title does suggest that its informative


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

I sent you a PM


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

actually i meant its informative as in, im actually learning things, not just being a horny little bastard. i am a horny little bastard, but u know. not all the time


----------



## Raizen (May 12, 2007)

What are you learning from it ?


----------



## Hidan-san (May 12, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> that was a fucking understatement. btw, hidan joined NCC and  is really starting to piss me off on NNF. I hate that lil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



The only lil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is you lil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). This is a serious question: is that the only thing you know to say?

@Vance: Lol, I knew you were like this.
You act nice when I'm around, and in secret you hope I die. Too bad *looks at name*.

Let me be original: I hope you survive and be tortured. :byakuya omg I pwn.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

hidan pwns so does kakuzu


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

umm, ballistik, stay outa this u dont really know wats goin on


----------



## Hidan-san (May 12, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> hidan pwns so does kakuzu


Thank you lol.

@salmonking2: weren't you gonna flame? Thought that was your job or something. I noticed you only do that when you're a mod.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

oooooo! hidan san, r u new to the nf? ^^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

oooooo! hidan san, r u new to the nf? ^^


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

I SMELL A DOUBLE POST!lol!


----------



## pancake (May 12, 2007)

Lol, interesting fic.


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Too bad it's dead......


----------



## Hidan-san (May 12, 2007)

BlueX said:


> oooooo! hidan san, r u new to the nf? ^^


Uhm.. member for a little while, but I've been reading peoples posts for a longer time.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

cronos@ yep it is surely dead.......this sucks


----------



## HK-47 (May 12, 2007)

Shame...It was such a good story too....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

yes it was a very good story..........


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

Hidan-san said:


> Thank you lol.
> 
> @salmonking2: weren't you gonna flame? Thought that was your job or something. I noticed you only do that when you're a mod.



 lol you don't pwn.

i was talking about the REAL Hidan not you.


----------



## Hidan-san (May 12, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> lol you don't pwn.
> 
> i was talking about the REAL Hidan not you.


There is no REAL Hidan, he is a fictional character from a manga. Deal with it.


----------



## Hidan-san (May 12, 2007)

Reported .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

seriously vance you need to stop


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

uhh, dude this is a big forum. just stop harasing all of us and go away.


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

read the pm i sent u


----------



## Hidan-san (May 12, 2007)

You can't. I want you to live and be tortured... yeah, that would be nice.


----------



## Hidan-san (May 12, 2007)

Lol, Vance needs others help to succeed. You won't though.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

For the mods here, please understand that Hidan has been doing nothing but cursing and flaming my staff and I on my forum, especially Avenger2112, if you need proof, ask him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 12, 2007)

Staff has banned over less.

*DON'T DO IT AGAIN.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 12, 2007)

Thread will remain closed until further review.


----------

